# The Best Mascara's I've Ever Used



## fashion_junky

What is the best mascara for achieving full lashes?  My lashes are already really long, I just have trouble getting that full look that I see others sometimes have.  Thanks  in advance!


----------



## janice

DIOR SHOW. You will be hooked! They make your lashes look ROCKSTAR RUNWAY! I have black and a really cool electric blue. love them!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Dior Maximeyes.


----------



## lelgin

I agree, gotta love Dior.


----------



## Marly

Dior Show. It rocks!


----------



## sadhunni

dior show


----------



## hardLVcore!

YSL!  Fluffy lashes, no goop and safe for contact lens wearers.


----------



## ladyzee

Dior Show for me too!!
Z


----------



## Sunshine

Dior show....LOVE IT


----------



## joanna

definitely dior show


----------



## Jo Ly

I have to try Dior Show, didn't even hear about it until I found this thread!  Thanks ladies, another item to add to my 3 full make up bags - lol!!!


----------



## Sappho

Dior Show is the best!! And you seriously will get addicted....my lashes are long and I need a mascara that will give me fullness and this is awesome....no clumps and no one huge eyelash!!


----------



## Pelinaka

I agree with all the other girls, Dior Show (hands down)!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I love shu uemura - you girls are saying dior show is better?  If so, I'll try it!


----------



## coachwife6

DIOR -- I run in the Texas heat and it doesn't run!


----------



## nativenydesigns

Dior is great (Diorshow) high end, but for the money Loreal Voluminous does a great job too-same company as Lancome!


----------



## Tammy518

Wow, this Dior Show sounds great.  I'm going to have to order some


----------



## keykey36

Wow, _I'm excited to go out and get Dior show myself after hearing so many great things about this, I have the worst luck, I just bougt Chanel and its crap._


----------



## Jo Ly

Really?  Chanel was crap?  I'm so surprised to hear that.  I use Clinique's naturally glossy and really like it, but I think I'm heading out to buy Diorshow, it sounds like a handsdown fave amongst the ladies.  It's funny, I work for a cosmetics company and hardly use anything they make - lol!


----------



## cookiepieface

is Dior Show for gals w/ long lashes.. or can it make something out of nothing?:wondering


----------



## sonya

I use Lancome L'EXTR&#202;ME to lengthen lashes.


----------



## fashion_junky

Thanks for the suggestions!  I'm anxious to try Dior Show now


----------



## pursegalor

Ysl.


----------



## KTScrlet

*I have been looking for a new mascara. With all these recommendations, I am going to try DiorShow.  *


----------



## sweetkandypie

badgal works best for me. dior show didnt work out so well. also, yes, chanel mascara doesnt work that well.


----------



## Alexenjie

I have bought numerous high end mascaras but unlike 90% of other cosmetics I haven't found anything so wonderful that it was worth paying the high price. I always end up going back to Maybelline which I have used since high school.

What has worked for me lately  (I can't recall where I read the tip) is to layer two different types of mascara. First I put one coat of Maybelline Full and Soft mascara, I wait until my eyelashes are dry and then curl them using my Shu Uemura eyelash curler, (I know it's suppose to be a sin to curl your lashes after putting on mascara but as long as your eyelashes are dry, they will not break off), then I put on one coat of Maybelline Lash Stylist Mascara which has a comb applicator. I find the combination of these two different mascaras gives me long, thick, lashes with no clumps. 

I always use waterproof mascara since it rains alot up here in Seattle. I take my mascara off each night using a tiny bit of plain baby oil. Peggy


----------



## SuzyZ

A little late to the thread but not too late to say " I do not like Dior Show"  It clumps like mad and I thought it was a waste of money.


----------



## envyme

I used Dior show when it first came out. It just doesn't do it for me. Bad Gal Lash is da bomb. I just bought it this weekend from Sephora and so far I have gotten many compliments.


----------



## shu

I agree with Peggy. I've found it really helps to layer two different mascaras.


----------



## leeloo

sonya said:
			
		

> I use Lancome L'EXTR&#202;ME to lengthen lashes.


same here.

i'm asian, so i don't have very long lashes (they're there, but not as much as i'd like them to be). i love lancome's mascaras.

but just ordered Dior show thanks to you ladies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lancome's Hypnose


----------



## Jo Ly

What's this badgal?  Who makes that one???


----------



## joanna

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Lancome's Hypnose


 
I also like Hypnose.
It lengthens and thickens at the same time.

Than again I grew up thinking Lancome is the king of mascara as my grandmother and my mother only wear Lancome mascara...


----------



## layla

Jo Ly said:
			
		

> What's this badgal?  Who makes that one???




BeneFit


----------



## layla

SuzyZ said:
			
		

> A little late to the thread but not too late to say " I do not like Dior Show"  It clumps like mad and I thought it was a waste of money.



Me too!


----------



## layla

Right now I use Shiseido mascara base then Kevyn Aucoin The Mascara. I used to  *HR* mascara, however it's no longer available.


----------



## poppincourt

wow, seems like dior show!~

I have very thin and short lashes. So far I used Loreal extreme Mascara. It works very well in the sense that it lengthen and thickens my lashes, but man does it get clumpy. Its gross.. I had to dump it.

Will dior show work well with short and thin helpless lashes?

Thanks!


----------



## QuirkyCool

Lancome Hypnose for me too.

I also like Zoom Lash by MAC...got it once when the store was out of Hypnose in my colour and it's fantastic. It's just not as water-resistant as Hypnose.


----------



## acegirl

*Originally Posted by SuzyZ
A little late to the thread but not too late to say " I do not like Dior Show" It clumps like mad and I thought it was a waste of money.*


 ^^^^^
I hate Maybelline Great Lash!  (even though it's always beening voted as the top pick in the magazines)


----------



## Jo Ly

layla said:
			
		

> BeneFit


 

Thanks Layla, I'm going to hunt this down too.  I'm now really torn between Diorshow and this one to try next...


----------



## likeafeather77

DIOR SHOW ALLLLLL THE WAY! The best mascara I've ever tried! It's pricey but WORTH it!


----------



## goodmornin

The high end mascara's that i've tried were clinique and YSL.. however, they were no good for my short, sparse eyelashes..

I've also tried a few low end mascaras, and I have to say that Maybelline Intense XXL wins the prize for extra length and thickness!

(but since all you ladies out there are suggesting diorshow, i might go try some tomorrow for myself ! )


----------



## LVmom

Add me to the Dior Show bandwagon.


----------



## xLAUx

Dior Ultimeyes, Diorshow and Ysl Faux Cils


----------



## layla

Jo Ly said:
			
		

> Thanks Layla, I'm going to hunt this down too.  I'm now really torn between Diorshow and this one to try next...



You're welcome *Jo Ly.* Good luck.


----------



## shu

The regular L'oreal Extreme does clump, but I've found that the waterproof one is a lot better. I tried Lancome Hypnose and it doesn't look any different than my Extreme.


----------



## chloesmygirl

I use Shu Uemura mascara and I like it for the clean natural look, but I might have to try Dior show just to see what everyone's raving about.


----------



## Eunika

I like Benefit BadGal lash. I also use JICA lash extender, it's made up of natural lash fibres which add length, thickness and beauty to the lashes. When I use it on my lashes just before I put on mascara, they really make a difference in terms of length and thickness.


----------



## acegirl

For those of you who use Dior show,  does anyone use the Chestnut color?  I normally buy dark brown mascara as black looks a little harsh on me.  Just wondering how it looks.  TIA!


----------



## pseub

Jo Ly said:
			
		

> Really? Chanel was crap?


 
I had a lot of people recommend Chanel mascara, but I didn't like it at all.  It flaked off and left dark circles under my eyes.  I'd been using Lancome which I like, and just got some Dior Show last week at the recommendation of a Sephora SA.  So far, so good!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, I'll have to try Dior Show!  I swear by Benefit Bad Gal...


----------



## TheImportersWife

Dior Show or Dior Maximeyes (I like the brush on Maximeyes better.)

I also layer mascaras (usually Maybelline Great Lash/Waterproof Great Lash over the Diors.)


----------



## poppincourt

shu said:
			
		

> The regular L'oreal Extreme does clump, but I've found that the waterproof one is a lot better. I tried Lancome Hypnose and it doesn't look any different than my Extreme.



Thanks Shu, I would definately purchased the waterproof one. I actually like the Loreal extreme/shocking, but the clumps got to me. hope this will help my lashes!


----------



## iSpot

I somehow didn't like Dior Show I now use Helena Rubinstein (don't know what it's called) and people now make comments on my eyelashes


----------



## honu

I also use 2 different mascaras, To make it easier to take off I use a regular mascara CoverGirl Last Exact and then CoverGirl Aquastay which is waterproof. My lashes are long and lush.


----------



## Chaneller

Splurge: Dior Maximeyes  
Save: Max Factor Masterpiece  


I don't have sensitive eyes but YSL False Lashes mascara (the one in a golden wand) caused an allergic reaction and made my eyes itchy and red. I guess the problem for me was the strong scent. :cry:  

Some ppl say it contains nickel, which may also cause reactions like dryness, itchiness, irritation, burning and watering of the eyes.


----------



## JadoreVuitton

Hands down DiorShow.


----------



## AmyS

I USE LOREAL LASH ARCHITECT AND PANORAMIC CURL. THOSE TWO ARE THE BEST. I HAVE ASIAN LASHES WHICH ARE PIN STRAIGHT AND IT WORKS WONDERS.


----------



## habibty

diiiior show! i love it.. been a user of it since forever!


----------



## chloesmygirl

Well I tried Diorshow and I have to say....I'm now a believer too.  It really made a big difference (I have asian lashes too).  My friend even asked if I was wearing false lashes because they looked soo nice an long.


----------



## theITbag

Shu Uemura Fiber Xtension is AMAZING!


----------



## ChaneloChanel

*DIOR SHOW!!!!!!!!! BUT I ALSO LOVE CHANEL MASCARA!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## from4tosix

I guess I'll have to try Dior Show.
But I use plain old Covergirl Lash Exact, and it works fine


----------



## Pursegrrl

Eunika said:
			
		

> I like Benefit BadGal lash. I also use JICA lash extender, it's made up of natural lash fibres which add length, thickness and beauty to the lashes. When I use it on my lashes just before I put on mascara, they really make a difference in terms of length and thickness.


 
Agreed...I love Benefit BadGal but need a lash extender base under it...right now it's a Maybelline one which is working out well and I don't lose any time even with two steps.  Well worth it!

PS:  Yeah, GO OILERS!!


----------



## fashion_junky

Well, I bought Dior Show yesterday.  Will try it today after my eyelash perming!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I've been using Lancome Definicils for years and LOVE it.  No clumps and one coat is enough to make my lashes thicker and fuller.  

I'd love to try Dior Show, though!


----------



## chag

Tried all those expensive ones and end up with Loreal original voluminous every time


----------



## jewlzz

Everyone's response really makes me want to try Dior Show! I'm glad this thread is here, because I myself have shorter lashes, and am looking for good mascaras to use!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Lancome Hypnose as the 1st layer and lancome l'extreme for the 2nd layer. Works wonders!!!


----------



## Melocoton

DiorShow in Black is amazing.  It was a little clumpy at first for me.  I gave it some time and now love it.  

Dior Maximeyes is also a fav.  Both are in my makeup case.  This one I find to be more subtle than DiorShow.  Maximeyes makes my lashes look full, but my lashes don't look as long as they do with Show.

_My tip_:  Use the Shu Uemura eyelash curler beforehand.

YSL Faux Cils dried out after a month.  It did have nice color.

MAC Zoom lash was horrible.  Way too clumpy.  I found myself having to use a mascara brush to comb through the clumps, then I wasn't left with anything spectacular.


----------



## Pursegrrl

jewlzz said:
			
		

> Everyone's response really makes me want to try Dior Show! I'm glad this thread is here, because I myself have shorter lashes, and am looking for good mascaras to use!


 
I tried Dior Show for the first time yesterday and LOVED it!  My Benefit Bad Gal may now have to take 2nd place...

Too funny...I got a delivery from Nordstrom with TWO bags and Dior Show...the bags are getting returned (Betsey Johnson hobo and a G Series tote...neither looked good when I tried them on), but the Dior Show stays. LOL


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I use shu uemura fiber extension - but I ordered the diorshow from sephora today - hope it's as great as ya'll say it is!


----------



## GlamDiva

Definicils with Cils Booster.


----------



## leeloo

ilovelouisvuitton said:
			
		

> Lancome Hypnose as the 1st layer and lancome l'extreme for the 2nd layer. Works wonders!!!


really? will flex work as well as hypnose?

i got dior show the other day and still prefer lancome's l'extreme.

now off to find bad gal lash


----------



## theITbag

LivinLuxuriously said:
			
		

> I use shu uemura fiber extension - but I ordered the diorshow from sephora today - hope it's as great as ya'll say it is!



LL, let me know which is better.  the diorshow or the shu uemura fiber Xtension.  I love the Shu Uemura fiber Xtension but these ladies are making me curious about the diorshow.


----------



## dipsetprincez

Dior show and Lancome


----------



## bloobear

Yes Dior is the best bet.


----------



## Cal

K Ladies, I went and bought Dior Show yesterday after trolling on this thread and it is THE best mascara I have ever used.  I have very long lashes and ever other mascara has either clumped or given me "Mono-lash".  Woohoo!  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## doulosforhim

OMG,i have been using Dior Show for a while but have recently discovered CHANTECAILLE. i was told that i would love it if i was using Dior, and guess what? i totally love it. it goes on much nicer. has anyone else tried it?


----------



## TammyD

For ladies who live in Asia, I suggest a brand called Kesalan Patharan. I bought it in Japan and it is such a hit over there where every girl wants to look like Missy Doll Eyes. It's the makeup artists' best kept secret and absolutely lengthens, voluminize, opens up the eyes but doesn't clump and doesn't run. Only thing is that it's hard to buy because everytime black comes in, professionals buy them in dozens.


----------



## QuirkyCool

Cal said:
			
		

> K Ladies, I went and bought Dior Show yesterday after trolling on this thread and it is THE best mascara I have ever used. I have very long lashes and ever other mascara has either clumped or given me "Mono-lash". Woohoo! Thanks for the heads-up.


 
Another Diorshow convert here thanks to you guys!! i would still recommend Lancome Hypnose as a very close second .

This site is very helpful!!


----------



## ika2005

TammyD said:
			
		

> For ladies who live in Asia, I suggest a brand called Kesalan Patharan. I bought it in Japan and it is such a hit over there where every girl wants to look like Missy Doll Eyes. It's the makeup artists' best kept secret and absolutely lengthens, voluminize, opens up the eyes but doesn't clump and doesn't run. Only thing is that it's hard to buy because everytime black comes in, professionals buy them in dozens.


 
KESALN PATHARAN ,do u think they sale it in Singapore? 
DIORSHOW..im going to buy it too...hope it works for asian eye lashes


----------



## TammyD

ika2005 said:
			
		

> KESALN PATHARAN ,do u think they sale it in Singapore?



Yes, I'm pretty sure they have it in Singapore too.


----------



## Janicemph

doulosforhim said:
			
		

> OMG,i have been using Dior Show for a while but have recently discovered CHANTECAILLE. i was told that i would love it if i was using Dior, and guess what? i totally love it. it goes on much nicer. has anyone else tried it?


 
Where do purchase this mascara?


----------



## missjenny2679

Hands down the best mascara for me is Wigged Out by TIGI!!!! It gives you these super think lashes!! I love the stuff


----------



## poppincourt

I went and purchased dior show after reading this thread. Its IS the BEST mascara. It applies so evenly, doesnt clump, it extends nicely without primer, Awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Onederland

SHU UEMURA!!!!!!

I use Mascara Basic, and it's perrrrfect. waterproof, doesn't clump, never flakes. But it doesn't provide lengthening, just definition, seperation and curl. 

If you want length, Shu's Fiber Xtension is incredible.

And at 27 bucks a tube, it's not cheap, but its definately the best out there.


----------



## lucretias

nativenydesigns said:
			
		

> Dior is great (Diorshow) high end, but for the money Loreal Voluminous does a great job too-same company as Lancome!


 
I second that as well Voluminous is great! I love it.


----------



## csc7100

where can we get this 'dior show' sounds good to me


----------



## sparkles48

Hmm I was about to just give up on mascara all together after a disasterous run in with MAC's zoom lash, but I think I might just try Dior show before throwing in the towel for real.. thanks girls!


----------



## gloss_gal

Mac is so harsh on lashes.  I tried Dior Show and I love it.


----------



## wenthy

Onederland said:
			
		

> SHU UEMURA!!!!!!
> 
> I use Mascara Basic, and it's perrrrfect. waterproof, doesn't clump, never flakes. But it doesn't provide lengthening, just definition, seperation and curl.
> 
> If you want length, Shu's Fiber Xtension is incredible.
> 
> And at 27 bucks a tube, it's not cheap, but its definately the best out there.


 
Oh i like Mascara Basic, it curls, it fattens and lengthens my lash, it does more than "basic" but one problem I have is that it smudges...  

at the moment am loving Stila Lash Vision..same as Shu Mascara Basic but it's glossier and stays on the whole day..

looks like I need to try Kesalan Patharan next..


----------



## poutine

i am using Lancome but it seemed to dry out pretty fast so i am going to try Shu next.


----------



## QuirkyCool

sparkles48 said:
			
		

> Hmm I was about to just give up on mascara all together after a disasterous run in with MAC's zoom lash, but I think I might just try Dior show before throwing in the towel for real.. thanks girls!


 
 I'm so sorry...I wonder if batches vary? Because I'm very happy with my Zoom Lash,and I do own Dior Show and Mancome Hypnose too! (different colours.)


----------



## jadecee

Ditto on the DiorShow.  I would say Best All-around mascara.  It does everything!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i use Maybelline Great Lash Waterproof, and L'Oreal Voluminous over it.

i have yet to try Dior Show, but i'm thinking of it now


----------



## LisaG719

keykey36 said:
			
		

> _I just bougt Chanel and its crap._


 
I just bought Chanel and I love it. I like makeup that looks natural (I know it defeats the purpose of wearing any lol). The Chanel mascara was great. It fit really well with the look I am going for. 




			
				pseub said:
			
		

> I had a lot of people recommend Chanel mascara, but I didn't like it at all. It flaked off and left dark circles under my eyes. I'd been using Lancome which I like, and just got some Dior Show last week at the recommendation of a Sephora SA. So far, so good!


 
I havent had any of it flake off or leave dark circles and I wear my makeup for over 12 hours a day. After buying the Chanel line I think I am hooked. It was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## purexelegance

Me too!! Dior Show... is there a waterproof?


----------



## doulosforhim

Janicemph said:
			
		

> Where do purchase this mascara?


 
at Neiman Marcus. I am not sure if Sephora carries it.


----------



## poetry__obscene

Diorshow!
but not waterproof Diorshow it's horrible.


----------



## QuirkyCool

purexelegance said:
			
		

> Me too!! Dior Show... is there a waterproof?


 
There is a waterproof version.





			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> I like makeup that looks natural (I know it defeats the purpose of wearing any lol). .... It fit really well with the look I am going for


 

I agree with you...this is why I won't ever ONLY own DiorShow. It is very dramatic,and when I wearing strong lips,for example,I want my lashes enhanced but not "out there".

Also,if I'm wearing a carefully made up no-make-up look DiorShow kind of bombs it  .

I love this smilie!!!


----------



## chloesmygirl

What's wrong with the waterproof diorshow? I tried the regular diorshow and loved it, but after awhile the mascara starts to smudge off and darken the skin under my eyes. I was thinking about trying the waterproof version, but should I not??


----------



## Sweetea

Wow! Use YSL and it is pretty good but now I have to try Dior Show!
Thanks..


----------



## Sweetea

LOl I didn't read all the pages..
I see some other questions regarding Dior Show. I guess i need to go back and read the rest of the pages..


----------



## beauxgoris

Chanel cils magique works wonders for me!


----------



## Zzuliyta

ANA SUI...!!! i love it... it goes on really easy and make your lashes look beautiful...


----------



## GxG

I love Dior Show too!  It's hard to find the Waterproof version in stock at Sephora and if I run out, I can't just run to the drugstore (malls that have a Sephora are pretty far from my house), so that's pretty much the only downside.  Before I discovered that one, I used Loreal Volumnious (Waterproof) for years and loved it, but Dior is the best I've ever tried.  

A couple of weeks ago, I tried Loreal Shocking Volume Waterproof mascara (I was curious about it, and it is available at drugstores).  It has two sides/separate brushes to it; one is a primer (a silvery base coat) and one is a very, very short comb with the actual mascara.  I got comments the first day I wore it but it is SO heavy and hard to remove at the end of the day.  Another downside is that I HATE the little short comb to apply the mascara.  It's so easy to poke yourself, and it's hard to apply to the corners.  You can also see traces of silver where you "miss" and it takes forever to apply.  So...yeah, I'm going to be ordering some new Dior online from Sephora very soon.


----------



## edsbgrl

Janicemph said:
			
		

> Where do purchase this mascara?


 
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P40404

After this thread, I'm off to buy some myself!


----------



## missmk

$$$- Lancome Hypnose
$$- Mac Prolash (only 9 bucks..)
$- Loreal Lash Architect 3-D

my short lashes are long and thick when I use these (but I use Mac on a daily basis).


----------



## missmk

Sheesh I didn't even read the whole thread but I ditto DiorShow.  I used to use it.  It's pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dior show!!  I found out about it thanks to tPF and I'm never going back to anything else!!


----------



## birkinbabe

Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara is my favorite.  I really don't like Great Lash mascara at all.  L'Oreal makes good mascaras, too, as does Lancome.  But Max Factor is less expensive and just as good.  I like the full brush on it. My lashes are already pretty long, so I mostly need volume.


----------



## theITbag

has anyone tried the diorshow unlimited mascara?


----------



## love2shop

I went to the ulta store today and bought the new maybelline lash stylist in very black waterproof (for my asian lashes). LOVE it!


----------



## chigirl

I used to use Diorshow but have started using YSL Faux Cil. I think the YSL is SO much better.


----------



## BalenciagaLove

I like YSL except for the smell, I haven't tried Diorshow and thanks to this thread, ordered some. Has anyone tried the Dior Show Ultimate Mascara? I played with some at Sephora today and they didn't have any.


----------



## chiara

OTINGOCNI said:
			
		

> I've been using Lancome Definicils for years and LOVE it. No clumps and one coat is enough to make my lashes thicker and fuller.
> 
> I'd love to try Dior Show, though!


 
I agree, I've used definicils for as long as I can remember, but I'm sure going to try this Dior that everyone's touting!


----------



## SophiaLee

Diorshow is awesome .  And , believe it or not L'oreal Lash Architect is really good too . Lancome and L'oreal are the same company , same products , different packaging .  Lancome also has great mascara ( obviously ) .  I found that Diorshow dried out really quickly and had to be tossed after about two months .


----------



## Lovepocketbooks

Right now I am using and loving Kiss Me by Blinc. It forms little tubes around the lashes and stays on all day then washes off with water. The little tubes just come off in a tissue. No smudging and great for contac lens wearers.


----------



## chigirl

Lovepocketbooks said:
			
		

> Right now I am using and loving Kiss Me by Blinc. It forms little tubes around the lashes and stays on all day then washes off with water. The little tubes just come off in a tissue. No smudging and great for contac lens wearers.


 
I like Kiss Me too.  In fact, I bought mine in the ATL.  I like Kiss Me for daytime and YSL for night.


----------



## mojito

I LOVE BLINC!! i just bought blinc eyeliner and it works great for me.... i've always had problems with smudgy liners. blinc comes off in chunks with warm water and soap, sort of like their mascara.


----------



## pinkandgreen

I use mac prep and prime eyes and dior show. that's the only combo/thing that makes my stubby lashes look substantial


----------



## stllove

ahh i have been looking for a new mascara. I absolutely LOVE Maybelline Lash Discovery Mini Brush because I can get ALL my lashes but I feel that it's better for the daytime. Maybe I'll get some DIOR SHOW and layer! Thanks ladies!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I have to agree with the majority. Dior show. I decided to try it a few months ago and I am hooked! I love it. For the longest time I was strictly a Maybelline girl but I like the Dior better. It's worth every penny!


----------



## janice

DIOR SHOW all the way BABY!!!!


----------



## angelicdust

i used to use dior show (waterproof) and it was pretty good.  sometimes it flaked off a bit though =(

now i use laniege mascara... and it works really well for me.  (im asian btw)  However laniege is not available everywhere and usually you have to go to the actual kiosks.


----------



## bag.lover

I toss out my mascara every 3 months, Maybelline Great Lash is a good and affordable choice.  I have to give DiorShow a try then. =)


----------



## LadyFran

Okay...I have used Lancome Definicils for years...but I am going to buy a tube of Diorshow when I go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## kuriso

i love anna sui long ( smells really nice) and dior show waterproof!


----------



## LadyFran

ok...I just got back from Neiman's and bought a tube of the DiorShow in Black...will let everyone know what I think after I try it tomorrow morning.


----------



## theITbag

BalenciagaLove said:
			
		

> I like YSL except for the smell, I haven't tried Diorshow and thanks to this thread, ordered some. Has anyone tried the Dior Show Ultimate Mascara? I played with some at Sephora today and they didn't have any.



I just bought the Diorshow Ultimate and it is really good.  Hasn't smeared all day long (and it's not even waterproof).  Really extends well.


----------



## christie

I like Dior Show too. I guess I will have to try Dior Show Ultimate.


----------



## theITbag

I meant Diorshow Unlimited.


----------



## BalenciagaLove

^^^ Oooh, thanks! I'm taking the plunge!


----------



## Vuittonhammie

DiorShow, L'Oreal Voluminous (used on the set of Friends), or L'Oreal VolumeShocking (more for that false-eyelash look though).


----------



## kuriso

hands down, dior show =) waterproof in black. i find that waterproof keeps my lashes curled..


----------



## LAETITIA

I luv Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara. It curls your lashes like a doll and last from day to night.....


----------



## Wild_Rose

Diorshow!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Diorshow
Lancome Definicil
Prescriptives False Eyelashes


----------



## spark05

My favorite is DiorShow too, but I'm planning to try some of the other ones mentioned here!


----------



## EMMY

:kiss: I've used Lancome for years...I love definicils & hypnose..But now I have to try that Dior show!!! I have to see for myself how good it is! 
 Emmy


----------



## chocobo124

Does Dior Show also make your lashes longer? I'm Asian and I need the extra length.

Thank you ^^

EDIT: and also, does it come in brown?


----------



## piperlu

I keep going back to Lancome Definicils.  I also bought Cover Girl Lash Exact because of the unique brush.  It's a small and thin brush.  I have small eyes and it's great for that.  The formula is just so so.  If I could use that brush on my Definicils that would be great.

I also tried Lorac and the formula is wonderful but the brush is so thick and plush that I get it all over my eyes.  

It sounds like I should try Dior Show.  Seems like everyone likes it a lot.


----------



## Jinsun

poetry__obscene said:
			
		

> Diorshow!
> but not waterproof Diorshow it's horrible.


 

Why is the waterproof horrible?  Can you be more specific?  Thanks


----------



## Daniela7474

Clinique Thick Lash in the red tube.  It's only $5 and it will give you super-model eyelashes, I promise!


----------



## Jinsun

Bought the Diorshow mascara. Can't tell a difference between any other mascara. Here are some pics. Hope it doesn't scare you. =)


1. No Mascara
2. Diorshow
3.  Maybelline Great Lash


----------



## graceful

I love dior show as well! Just got their limited edition tube, not sure if there really is a difference though in the formula.  The wand and brush are smaller which is good for me b/c I have very very very short lashes.


----------



## zacorey

Jinsun said:
			
		

> Bought the Diorshow mascara. Can't tell a difference between any other mascara. Here are some pics. Hope it doesn't scare you. =)
> 
> 
> 1. No Mascara
> 2. Diorshow
> 3. Maybelline Great Lash


 
Did you use both the Diorshow and Maybelline Great Lash together?


----------



## Jinsun

zacorey said:
			
		

> Did you use both the Diorshow and Maybelline Great Lash together?


 
No.  But I know other tPFers do...One coat of this and one coat of that.  Usually I only wear one coat of mascara otherwise it doesn't look too natural.


----------



## samy

prescriptives lash envy.


----------



## bex

My absolute favorite is Chanel's Instant Lash.


----------



## sweetestsin30

I used to use Benefit Bad Gal Lash. The brush is huge!! I am now using  Maybelline Intense XXL in very black & I LOVE it. 

I have also tried Cover Girl Lash Exact but the brush is to hard for me. 

If you have really short lashes Maybelline has one called Lash Stylist. The brush is like a eyebrow comb but shorter. It gives a natural look.

After reading all the post I will have to try Dior Show. I love the look of fake lashes.


----------



## moomin-don

i dont know if any of you people out there agree but i have found the best mascara ever invented- CHANEL INIMITABLE. it gives you THE most beautiful eyelashes. if anyone else has found a better one id love to know but i think its doubtful!!


----------



## Leelee

Blinc mascara.  I wouldn't say it makes my eyelashes drop-dead perfect, but it never smears and that counts for everything in my book!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Lancome Definicils


----------



## SilverSea

ok I know this sounds crazy but for me it's neutrogenas weightless volume mascara. I have extremely long eye lashes so I don't need to lengthen them and this gives you the color you want without the build up. Try it if you haven't it's cheap and so worth it. I have tried many highend brands and I love Neutrogenas.


----------



## aecsula

Ahhh I Would Sat Bad Gal(benefit)...its The Best


----------



## hermeslady

*I have short thin lashes, and I am very happy with Dior Show.  I will check out the Chanel !  You never know...*


----------



## L_Rod

Good to know hermeslady I have the same problem. If you try the Chanel mascara let me know how it is.


----------



## dbt

i agree with second poster. BLINC is excellent! i first read about it in instyle. the make up artist said that gwenyth paltrow uses it. i got it and IT'S EXCELLENT. it's weird, it creates a "tube" around each lash and doesn't smear or run. you have to wash it off to get it off. and when you do....don't be alarmed! there are tiny little washed up "tubes" in your sink!!! it freaked me out at first, but now it's just par for the course!


----------



## moomin-don

wll im gunna have to try blinc now! it sounds quite special- where can i get it?


----------



## Leelee

moomin-don said:


> wll im gunna have to try blinc now! it sounds quite special- where can i get it?



I buy it  at Sephora.  Hope you like it.  I've used it for years and never been disappointed.


----------



## amanda

i like chanel inimitable a lot as well - it doesn't smear or flake at all and is really great for separating lashes!  i used to use diorshow, and i still like it, but the chanel is a great product.  a lot of times i use diorshow on top and chanel on bottom, but i'm becoming more of a fan of chanel on both as i use it and get good at applying it.


----------



## ilovemylilo

DiorShow


----------



## moomin-don

hmm. thanks for the reply leelee but im assuming that is an american shop? i live in england- any ideas? is it an american brand?


----------



## Leelee

moomin-don said:


> hmm. thanks for the reply leelee but im assuming that is an american shop? i live in england- any ideas? is it an american brand?



Oh, sorry..... yes, it is a wonderful chain of cosmetic stores.  They are located in a lot of malls in the U.S.  

I don't know anywhere else to buy it, but maybe if you tried a Google search something would come up.   

Good luck!


----------



## moomin-don

will do and il let you know!


----------



## Couture Couture

Diorshow get my vote.


----------



## bubbleloba

DiorShow.  I get them with the waterproof formula.  It never smears.


----------



## zacorey

OK everyone~ I was away this weekend and needed new mascara so I went to CVS and bought L'oreal Lash Architect. I really liked it- it made my eyelashes curl immediately. I had my usual mascara that is called Sky High Curves by Mabeline and used it after I used L'oreal Lash Architect . I still love Sky High Curves- makes my short lashes very long!!! I like using the 2 together.

I can't wait to go to Sephora and get the Dior Show. I will try and go tomorrow! Hope they aren't sold out!

Can someone post a picture of Dior Show- also please show the brush! TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

zacorey said:


> OK everyone~ I was away this weekend and needed new mascara so I went to CVS and bought L'oreal Lash Architect. I really liked it- it made my eyelashes curl immediately. I had my usual mascara that is called Sky High Curves by Mabeline and used it after I used L'oreal Lash Architect . I still love Sky High Curves- makes my short lashes very long!!! I like using the 2 together.
> 
> I can't wait to go to Sephora and get the Dior Show. I will try and go tomorrow! Hope they aren't sold out!
> 
> Can someone post a picture of Dior Show- also please show the brush! TIA!



Here's a picture of my DiorShow Waterproof.  (The regular ones do not have the blue band at the bottom.)  Tried my best to take a picture of the brush but the flash made it look weird.  DiorShow is my favorite, and works well to make your lashes more voluminous. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## zacorey

^^^Thanks so much *bubbleloba*!!!!  I will let you know if I can get it tomorrow at Sephora!


----------



## Molls

I have been using Guerlain's Lengthening and Curving Mascara (got it as a free gift) and really like it. I also like YSL's burgandy mascara (don't know the name) and I recently purchased Benefit's Bad Gal Mascara but I'm soooooo disappointed with this one. My lashes are exceptionally long (when I curl them they touch the upper area of my eyes), but with Benefit, my lashes don't keep a curl, they stick straight out  and I HATE the wand. So, I'm going to stick with Guerlain and YSL but I'm also going to pick up Dior's this weekend as this gets all the raves here and just about every magazine out there.


----------



## bubbleloba

I find the Shu Uemura eye lash curler works wonders on stubborn straight lashes as well.  You may want to pair that with DiorShow to see if that makes a difference.

zacorey: A lot of places carry Dior now, so if Sephora is out of stock, try Nordstrom or Saks.


----------



## sweetestsin30

Do they have knockoff designer makeup now or something? I was looking on ebay for Dior Show & a seller was saying 100% authentic. Do we have to worry about fake makeup now???


----------



## broken.bones

i have tried dozens of mascaras from cheapies to full on expensive.

so far i must say...neutrogena weightless volume takes my vote.

i hate feeling like my lashes are lifting weights. it's really light and gives great volume.



all in the name.


----------



## broken.bones

a nifty eyelash curler always helps.


----------



## moomin-don

i havent yet tried dior. im quite lucky i suppose cos i have really long eyelashes, so for me it has to be chanel. so far iv had 4 people ask me if they are false! i love it- but i am gunna have to try dior now just in case!


----------



## zacorey

bubbleloba said:


> I find the Shu Uemura eye lash curler works wonders on stubborn straight lashes as well. You may want to pair that with DiorShow to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> zacorey: A lot of places carry Dior now, so if Sephora is out of stock, try Nordstrom or Saks.


 
Thanks!!! I hope I can get it today!


sweetestsin30Do they have knockoff designer makeup now or something? I was looking on ebay for Dior Show & a seller was saying 100% authentic. Do we have to worry about fake makeup now???   

OH no- is this true??? 
8 Hours Ago 01:16 AM


----------



## Molls

sweetestsin30 said:


> Do they have knockoff designer makeup now or something? I was looking on ebay for Dior Show & a seller was saying 100% authentic. Do we have to worry about fake makeup now???


 
They have fake everything else so it wouldn't suprise me if they did have fake mascara.

I would be terribly afraid of buying mascara from ebay anyway. I was in a Versace boutique and wanted to try their mascara, the SA opened up the tube and handed the wand to me  , I said NO WAY I want a disposable wand so she got me one and I stupidly tried it on. Woke up the next day with pink eye in BOTH my eyes!!!  NEVER test mascara from a store or boutique, buy it brand new as you never know who has been trying it on and what cruddy thing they have  .


----------



## lvmhgirl

Shu Uemura curler --> Dior Show (regular) mascara --> Clarins Fix Mascara (clear waterproofer).


----------



## piperlu

I have questions about the Dior Show Mascara.  Is it waterproof?  Is the brush really large and full?  I have very small eyes and if I use a large full brush, I tend to make a mess.

I have found a brush I love but the formula isn't right.  When I find the formula I love the brush isn't right.

I just spent $25 on Lorac mascara.  Formula is wonderful but the brush is huge and I make a mess with it.

I bought Cover Girl Lash Exact and the brush is terrific.  It's a tiny little comb brush but the formula makes my eyes itch.

I just bought the new one from Lancome called Fatale.  I bought this because of the brush having three little combs on it but the formula flakes and irritates my eyes.

I am definitely mascara challenged and would like to try the Dior.  I have spent so much money in the past 6 months on mascara.  HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## catmandoo

Hi piperlu - I believe that they do do a waterproof version of Diorshow but I have never used it so cannot say whether it is as good as the normal one. Yes the brush is reall large and full, I thought I would make a mess when I saw it too but I haven't yet and I have been using it for over 2 years now (not the same one obviously) 

I love Diorshow and everyone who I have introduced to it love it too. My boyfriend always says to me how much he likes it and how my eyelashes don't clump together like most other girls - and he never notices anything!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

piperlu said:


> I have questions about the Dior Show Mascara.  Is it waterproof?  Is the brush really large and full?  I have very small eyes and if I use a large full brush, I tend to make a mess.
> 
> I have found a brush I love but the formula isn't right.  When I find the formula I love the brush isn't right.
> 
> I just spent $25 on Lorac mascara.  Formula is wonderful but the brush is huge and I make a mess with it.
> 
> I bought Cover Girl Lash Exact and the brush is terrific.  It's a tiny little comb brush but the formula makes my eyes itch.
> 
> I just bought the new one from Lancome called Fatale.  I bought this because of the brush having three little combs on it but the formula flakes and irritates my eyes.
> 
> I am definitely mascara challenged and would like to try the Dior.  I have spent so much money in the past 6 months on mascara.  HELP ME PLEASE!



I use DiorShow waterproof and I think it's great.  It's a full brush and the formula doesn't clump at all.  I posted an image of the brush for someone else in this thread...


----------



## zacorey

Hi!!!

I bought Dior Show today at Sephora!!! I wanted to buy the black in waterproof but they only had the regular not waterproof left. They did have brown and blue waterproof- but I wanted black.

Anyway, I bought it but I haven't tried it yet! I will in the morning! I also got the Shu Uemura  eyelash curler and Sephora make-up remover- they said this make-up remover was the best- they claim they sell out right away but just got stock (plus it's $8.50- so great deal).

I will let you know what I think tomorrow! Thanks everyone! I'm always looking for great mascara!


----------



## bubbleloba

zacorey said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I bought Dior Show today at Sephora!!! I wanted to buy the black in waterproof but they only had the regular not waterproof left. They did have brown and blue waterproof- but I wanted black.
> 
> Anyway, I bought it but I haven't tried it yet! I will in the morning! I also got the Shu Uemura  eyelash curler and Sephora make-up remover- they said this make-up remover was the best- they claim they sell out right away but just got stock (plus it's $8.50- so great deal).
> 
> I will let you know what I think tomorrow! Thanks everyone! I'm always looking for great mascara!



Hope you'll like it!  I had my Shu Uemura eyelash curler for a few years now and it's still working great.  Just remember to switch out the rubber thingy every few months for better curls.  Let me know what you think about DiorShow.  If you want the waterproof formula, try Nordstroms (I discovered they had the waterproof and bought 2 at once to stock up).  

 Another recommendation for eye makeup remover is the one by Kiehl's.  It's very gentle and gets rid of the very strong waterproof DiorShow.  I use it everyday and it's ~$15 a bottle (lasts a long time!).


----------



## zacorey

Thanks *bubble*!  I will let you know!!!!  I can't wait to use it!


----------



## piperlu

Thanks CATMANDOO.  I believe I am going to give it a try.  

Also, I just found out that you can get a deluxe sample of it on Sephora's website with the code DIORSHOW.  So, I'll order something I need, get my 3 free samples, plus the deluxe sample of DIORSHOW.  

I'm anxious to try it and I'll keep you guys posted.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Shu Uemura's Precise Volume Mascara is my favorite


----------



## broken.bones

neutrogena wightless volume...


----------



## wild child

Lancome Definicils. I keep going back to it after trying so many other brands.


----------



## spark05

My favorite was DiorShow but I got a sample of the new Chanel mascara and my eyelashes have much more volume!   

My lashes are pretty long and the Dhir was great with no clumping, but the Chanel one gives a much more dramatic look for me.  The brush is weird but works surprisingly well.


----------



## Vikzenne

Hmm...why do people buy waterproof unless they are expecting to swim or exercise (or cry)  I mean I can see why you would want one you can use whether you will need the waterproof or not, but isn't it harder to remove?  And in the long run, will it make your lashes sparser due to the wear and tear of trying to clean it off?  Any ideas?

And Tammy D: Where can I get Kesalan Patharan in HK?


----------



## garion

I haven't found the 'best' mascara yet...in fact, i'm still searching but so far, Clinique's High Impact is quite good


----------



## aarti

LOL I'm so bad, when it comes to mascara I use whatever samples I get, so its usually from Clinque, but the samples are usually their newest stuff, so I don't mind lol. So everyone is raving about DIORSHOW and BADGIRL? I would love to buy them, but I don't know if I should put down that much when I scrape off the mascara and then blot the tip when I put it on, If I just brush it on, it's too much since I have black, long, and sort of thick lashes, (allergies and contact wearing would cause me to rub my eyes and I lost many lashes that way)


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I'm Asian but I have pretty long lashes. I've tried a ton of mascaras, and so far my favorite is Shu Uemura's Precise Volume Mascara. I've tried diorshow before, but it added too much volume and clumped up. I like the natural look, so I stick with shu.


----------



## Elanesse

I love the Diorshow and Lancome Fatale


----------



## Oh Donna!

Yes Dior show, and I also use Prescriptives mascara, which I love. No clumping.


----------



## wenniepooh21

I just started using Bad Gal by Benefit.  Actually, I bought it about two weeks ago.  I saw Dior Show right before checking out, but had never heard of it.  Now I'm kinda wishing I'd gotten that now  But anywho, Bad Gal's been good for me too.  It really adds drama to your eyes.


----------



## janice

dior show


----------



## Hypercool

YSL.... is wounderfull......


----------



## Molls

I bought Dior Show this weekend, it's OK, but I like Guerlain and YSL much better.


----------



## BeckyL

Lancome Hypnose!  You can add layers & layers w/ no clumping!


----------



## londondolly

DEJAVU FIBERWIG 3D! The best money can buy!! At only US12.60, it's a steal!!

 Avail at Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop


----------



## julie_h_bui

diorshow clumps and flakes too much. its awesome but ive found that the YSL is way better.. i love it


----------



## piperlu

I recently purchased the Dior Show and the Dior Unlimited that was recommended by so many people on this board.  I really love them both and can wear them without any irritation.  The brush on Dior Show is huge and my eyes are so small, so I use the Dior Unlimited Brush with both mascaras and that has been working out.

I've never tried the YSL but will try it at some point.


----------



## babyglam

i wonder how many tubes of Diorshow was sold due to this forum?  anyways, after reading around 13 pages of raving about Diorshow, i'm going out to get it tomorrow!  Hope it won't be a waste and will be better than my MaxFactor 2000 Calorie, L'Oreal Volume Shocking, Covergirl Lash Exact (yes i use many different mascaras at once..but no i don't mix them. i use them on different days according to my mood  )


----------



## garion

I find that Loreal Panoramic Curl and Separating Mascara works well for me


----------



## MaxHavoc

My HG is Dior Show however, YSL is a close second.


----------



## thequeenbee

i agree diorshow is a good one, but if you want something cheaper try cover girl's lashexact (2 coats!!)


----------



## rin

YSL! Stays on and easy to remove too. No clumps.


----------



## Adore

I would love to try the Dior Show. Does anyone have any before and after pictures of that? I saw someone posted some for another brand, but I'd love to see how well Dior Show works if anyone would like to post pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## Twisted

my vote is for _benefit get bent lash_. it holds the curls very well.


----------



## nooory

i just tried Fatal by Lancome, and it was really really good, exactly what im looking for, im def getting it as soon as i finish at least half of the mascars i have lol.


----------



## impasto

I vote diorshow or lancome flextencils


----------



## Leelee

I always swore by Blinc mascara, but after reading all the good things you ladies posted about Dior Show mascara I bought some and IT IS FABULOUS!

Got the waterproof kind b/c I exercise and sweat a lot and by the end of the day it still looked good!


----------



## madameadams

max factor 2000 calorie is a classic.


----------



## Wild_Rose

DiorShow for sure!


----------



## theinsider

x-lashes from MAC


----------



## +sonja+

I'm loving diorshow unlimited - it's the newer one with smaller brush than the "classic" diorshow mascara. I loved the "classic "one too but I smudged the skin around my eyes with the big brush


----------



## Tura**Satana

I have tried the blinc mascara and conditioner. I am not nuts about it. You can only apply one coat. It is weird when you wash it off. Diorshow is okay, nothing special. I think cheaper versions are just as good. I will have to try the new Chanel one.   I must say though, I have tried Diorshow and then afterwards put blinc on the tips/outer corners of my lashes and to me, it is a perfect combination.


----------



## Leelee

Tura**Satana said:


> I must say though, I have tried Diorshow and then afterwards put blinc on the tips/outer corners of my lashes and to me, it is a perfect combination.



I'm going to try that too!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mlr1012

I currently use Chanel Inimitable. I went through 3 tubes of Chanel Extracils, but now that I've found Inimitiable- I will never go back!


----------



## NewportJenni

Lancome's Fatale is by far the best!!!! I have tried all... Mac, Dior, Chanel, My lashes are crazy long, thick, and beautiful thanks to Fatale!!! Girls I promise you... buy this one!! The brush is almost like a eyebrow brush but my lashes have never been so fabulous... Ask any make-up artist... Lancome has the best mascara if anything and Fatale is THE BEST!!!


----------



## venetiakim

hermeslady said:


> *I have short thin lashes, and I am very happy with Dior Show.  I will check out the Chanel !  You never know...*


Dior show Unlimited is one of the best.just bought it and can't stop using it!


----------



## Texas Girl

I was a die-hard user of Lancome Definicils, until I tried Bourjois Volume Glamour.  I just love it.  No clumping or smudging and it retails for about $13.  Available at Ulta.


----------



## PrinsesseAstrid

I like DiorShow, but I heard a lot of great things about YSL effet faux cils, so I'm trying that one next... Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*Mac , Zoom lash is the best.and 2000 cal maxfactor. I love that too.*


----------



## Twisted

NewportJenni said:


> Lancome's Fatale is by far the best!!!! I have tried all... Mac, Dior, Chanel, My lashes are crazy long, thick, and beautiful thanks to Fatale!!! Girls I promise you... buy this one!! The brush is almost like a eyebrow brush but my lashes have never been so fabulous... Ask any make-up artist... Lancome has the best mascara if anything and Fatale is THE BEST!!!


i've read good things about lancome fatale as well.. maybe i'll try that next..


----------



## poppincourt

I have short and thin lashes! We actually opened a thread regarding the BEST mascara. Lot of members have recommended DIOR SHOW! 

So I went and purchased one, and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! 

But my friend on the other hand purchased it, and found that her YSL mascara works better. Iono. I might just try YSL next. And many also said that shu umara was also great for short thin lashes!


----------



## xgianna6921x

M.A.C came out with a new mascara. It's called Loud Lash it's really good.


----------



## princessDD

I just bought Diorshow Waterproof and started using it today. I have thin, face down, wimpy asian eyelashes. Want to see if any others with the same situation tried Diorshow or the Chanel Inimitable? Please provide comments or an alternative. I can't seem to find a mascara I can't live without! Help!


----------



## Nicky-Sixx

I'm still partial to my Shu Basic! It's fabulous. Strengthens my lashes, seperates and gives just the right amount of volume plus it really holds a curl and it's water resistant


----------



## juliep

moomin-don said:


> i dont know if any of you people out there agree but i have found the best mascara ever invented- CHANEL INIMITABLE. it gives you THE most beautiful eyelashes. if anyone else has found a better one id love to know but i think its doubtful!!


Are your lashes tiny?  Mine are & I am always on the look for something that works.  Right now it is bobbi brown blk/brn mascara.  It thickens and stays like none that I have tried...but my curl does not set unless it is waterproof, which is a pain in the butt to get off.  Tell me more about this inimitable from chanel!


----------



## beauxgoris

I've tried a ton of mascaras, but i'm now loyal to Chanel's "instant lash" - it really does thicken and plump them. Holy grail status. Diorshow made me look like spiders had died on my eyelids.


----------



## venetiakim

princessDD said:


> I just bought Diorshow Waterproof and started using it today. I have thin, face down, wimpy asian eyelashes. Want to see if any others with the same situation tried Diorshow or the Chanel Inimitable? Please provide comments or an alternative. I can't seem to find a mascara I can't live without! Help!


I don't have asian characteristics, but I do have the Diorshow Unlimited maskara and I think it's perfect.you should try it out!


----------



## venetiakim

beauxgoris said:


> I've tried a ton of mascaras, but i'm now loyal to Chanel's "instant lash" - it really does thicken and plump them. Holy grail status. Diorshow made me look like spiders had died on my eyelids.


How come?I think it works perfect for me.


----------



## Sunshine

I LOVE my Diorshow....I have tried everything and this works best for me.


----------



## Mikki

I really really need to give the new Chanel one ago. I have always been a user of YSL Faux Clis and it has never steered me wrong. But it wouldn't hurt to try a few others. I would also like to try Diorshow. So many people rave about it.


----------



## venetiakim

Mikki said:


> I really really need to give the new Chanel one ago. I have always been a user of YSL Faux Clis and it has never steered me wrong. But it wouldn't hurt to try a few others. I would also like to try Diorshow. So many people rave about it.


try the Unlimited one.


----------



## luxuryfan

moomin-don said:


> i dont know if any of you people out there agree but i have found the best mascara ever invented- CHANEL INIMITABLE. it gives you THE most beautiful eyelashes. if anyone else has found a better one id love to know but i think its doubtful!!


 
So funny.  When I saw title I thought of the new Chanel too.  It is terrific.  Someone told kme that YSL original one was great too, but I have not tried!  Anyone know?


----------



## babyclouds

Armani Mascara, doesn't flake and last all day without the racoon eyes.  I love it (I have combination skin).


----------



## bonniec

Shu Uemura basic in black, hands down.  

Makes thin lashes look longer and thicker.

Makes long/thick lashes even longer/thicker.

The hold when you curl your lashes is amazing, lasts all day, no residue.

Use it with Laura Mercier Black Ebony Eye Liner along the lash line, and together it will open your eyes and make you look very engaged and elegant.


----------



## jenjen1964

I have short wimpy lashes and bought DiorShow after I read all the rave reviews here and on Makeup Alley.  It does a really great job of fattening them up but not the best on length.  My Chanel SA gave me a really nice size sample of Inimitable and it rocks!  I wore it and it looked like I had falsh lashes on.  I will buy it after my Dior is gone.


----------



## miss alice

does CHANEL inmitable smudge?? i have a heavy hand so i ususally apply 2-3 coats..and i realize that if i close my eyes, i get a black smudge underneath.....i want to find a NON waterprood mascara that does not smudge like that...
thanks!


----------



## Nicky-Sixx

I have very thin lashes but tons of them so they look real sprase until I put on Shu Basic which thickens them up just the right amount. For alittle more ump! on days I go out I'll wear Bobbi Brown Everything Mascara. BB everything gives me starlet lashes! So much volume and no clumping


----------



## LoVe23

i've tried many department store brands but none really did the trick for me.  until my friend recommended me one from covergirl (the blue waterproof) i never thought i can find that perfect one for me.  now that's all i use.


----------



## swees_mees

True Mascara in "the black"  ooooh yeah!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Well, I just ordered a 5 pack of Lancome Fatale from Ebay (won the auction for only 23 GBP) since I've heard so many great thing about it!

I'll let you know how that works for me  

So far I've been using a really cheap one: Essence Asia Lashes (about 2.50) which works great for me, but I wanna "upgrade" my make-up collection


----------



## Classic Chic

SilverSea said:


> ok I know this sounds crazy but for me it's neutrogenas weightless volume mascara. I have extremely long eye lashes so I don't need to lengthen them and this gives you the color you want without the build up. Try it if you haven't it's cheap and so worth it. I have tried many highend brands and I love Neutrogenas.


 
Dido! It's the only one i tried w/o build ups since i have to coat it over and over for my short asian eye lashes.


----------



## shopping junkie

I am returning the YSL - I used it once and it irritated my eyes (very unusual for me) and gave me "racoon eyes" after half a day. 

I am going to get the Dior Show instead - I had a free sample that I used up. It worked great for me and my sparse lashes.


----------



## theITbag

fyi:  Barneys has free sample of the Chanel Inimitable mascara.  I just got mine today.


----------



## +sonja+

PrinsesseAstrid said:


> I like DiorShow, but I heard a lot of great things about YSL effet faux cils, so I'm trying that one next... Anyone know anything about it?


 
I was hooked on YSL effect faux cils before I changed it over to dior ultimeys (...and now I'm using & loving diorshow unlimited which has smaller & advanced brush)  - YSL was great stuff and made my lashes look amazing, but I had some trouble with it as I had to buy new one every 2 weeks, it was like too wet at first and then it just smudged the whole package...  I think they have now improved the package as I've heard I wasn't the onlyone having these problems. I havent tried the newest version.


----------



## OnyxBear

jenjen1964 said:


> I have short wimpy lashes and bought DiorShow after I read all the rave reviews here and on Makeup Alley.  It does a really great job of fattening them up but not the best on length.  My Chanel SA gave me a really nice size sample of Inimitable and it rocks!  I wore it and it looked like I had falsh lashes on.  I will buy it after my Dior is gone.



I also tried DiorShow after reading about it here and I love it (the big brush took a little getting used to). The Dior SA at Bloomies recommended a different mascara for lengthening but it didn't come in waterproof which I prefer because I wear contacts. My lashes are moderately long anyway so I was more concerned with fattening. I may try the Inimitable, although I've never cared for Chanel mascara before. Anyone know if it comes in waterproof?


----------



## D Girl

I use two, love them both.  Bad gal lash, and dior show.


----------



## soulfly

Wow, this is a really great thread! I've switched to at least 5 different mascaras during the past 2 months. As soon as I'm done using my current mascara, I think I should try the Chanel Inimitable, it sounds great.


----------



## franniegurl3092

Covergirl Exact Lash does not clump at ALL!  And it is extremely cheap!  I hate Cliniques & Estee Lauders mascara though.


----------



## c4ntik2006

My eye lashes are SUPER straight but after I curl them up using REVLON EXTRA CURL EYELASH CURLER that I've owned for years:shame:,  I usually apply my MAYBELLINE XXL Extra Volume  & Length (Waterproof) Very Black then finish it with LASH STYLISH, Comb mascara (Black), waterproof and  IMO nothing beats these products.


----------



## aarti

So what would you reccommend for someone who wants more of a curl and thickening? I have pretty long lashes, so I'd like to concentrate in the other dept?


----------



## amamxr

I now have a drawer of Mascara's that will be heading to the trash. Chanel Inimitable is awesome... love it...


----------



## twinkle.tink

amanda said:


> i like chanel inimitable a lot as well - it doesn't smear or flake at all and is really great for separating lashes! i used to use diorshow, and i still like it, but the chanel is a great product. a lot of times i use diorshow on top and chanel on bottom, but i'm becoming more of a fan of chanel on both as i use it and get good at applying it.


 
Ohh, I 'll have to try it, I use Diorshow now, but not loving it as much as I did at first.


----------



## Danica

So, I bought Diorshow after reading this thread awhile ago, and I have to say I love it!!!!!! best mascara evaaarrr!!!


----------



## Shelley

aarti said:


> So what would you reccommend for someone who wants more of a curl and thickening? I have pretty long lashes, so I'd like to concentrate in the other dept?


 
I too have really long lashes, I  Bare Escentuals Weather Everthing Mascara, it's the best.  It adds tons of volume.  It wears all day w/ out smudging, even when swimming.  I used to use Lancome, but now this is it.


----------



## gingerB

i tried out dirshow after reading this thread...nimpressed.  the fat brush is really unwieldy and for that price, i didn't feel like it did anything special.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

5 pages, and I am alone here representing for Team Great Lash? Incredible!

I use the royal blue. I've tried all kinds, fancy and cheap, and not one beats Great Lash!


----------



## mee2

I personally love YSL Faux Cils, Lancome Definicils and DiorShow.


----------



## MarieG

Revlon FABULASH !! Love it!


----------



## -coquelicot-

Shu Uemura, hands down.

Being East Asian, I have stick-straight lashes that aren't very long. With the Shu curler and mascara, I actually have luxurious lashes! Plus, it doesn't clump and look unnatural like most other brands (and I have tried them all!)

In fact, they looked so "real" that one of my friends asked me if I had eyelash extensions, knowing full well that East Asians usually don't have such long, thick lashes.


----------



## keya

My favourite is DiorShow. It can be a bit tricky to apply in the beginning, but as soon as you get the hang of it it's great.

I'm going to try Chanel Inimitable now.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*I find Max Factors  1000 cal brill*


----------



## cranberrym

Maybelline Volum' Express is my all time favorite. I try many high end and drug store mascara and always come back to this.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Believe it or not Victorias Secret has a pretty good mascara its about $13 I love the way it makes my lashes look and it washes off easily which is a big plus for me. I hate mascaras that I have to fight with to get off at bedtime.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

3 way tie for moi

Diorshow, Lacome Definicil,Prescriptives False Eyelashes


----------



## checkherout

ilovemylilo said:


> DiorShow


 
I agree!  i love the fainted rose scent too.


----------



## shalitar

I have not tried Blinc but it sounds very similar to Trish Mcevoy's, which I love and use because it does not come off under my eyes.  It also creates a "tube" on your eyelash and it also comes off of in clumps when you wash your face.  Its great also though.


----------



## Leelee

shalitar said:


> I have not tried Blinc but it sounds very similar to Trish Mcevoy's, which I love and use because it does not come off under my eyes.  It also creates a "tube" on your eyelash and it also comes off of in clumps when you wash your face.  Its great also though.



Wow....thanks for sharing!  I'm going to try Trish McEvoy now.  I have used Blinc for years, but would love to try something different just for fun.  Dior Show (waterproof) looks really nice when I first put it on, but for some reason even that smears under my eyes.  I need to stick with the "tube" type of mascara.


----------



## Tura**Satana

My new favorite is Chanel Inimitable. I love the brush that seperates on it.


----------



## kate79

My favorite is Clinique Naturally Glossy.  I use one coat for daytime and up to 5 coats for going out at night and this stuff NEVER clumps or flakes.


----------



## aarti

I use the clinque max lift samples my SA gives me, and comb through my wet lashes with one of those disposable brushes that the SA uses on you when you're testing mascara out. then I just brush out the dry mascara off the brush and viola! FREE long, thick, and curled eyelashes!


----------



## iheartvuitton

Leelee said:


> I have used Blinc for years, but would love to try something different just for fun.  Dior Show (waterproof) looks really nice when I first put it on, but for some reason even that smears under my eyes.  I need to stick with the "tube" type of mascara.



I'm the same way.  Dior Show, both waterproof and regular, look great when I first apply it, but then after about an hour it smears all over.  I started using Blinc, and I did hear about Trish McEvoy making the same type of mascara.  I wonder if her mascara is a little more dramatic than the Blinc? I like the Blinc because it doesn't smear or flake, however I use it as an everyday mascara and I now need to find a good mascara for my nights out...one that will actually stay on like Blinc does.  I highly recommend it though for anyone who has a problem with mascara coming off.  I've tried a ton, Lancome, Dior, Estee Lauder, Maybelline, Clinique, Mac, etc, and they've all made a mess on my face, except Blinc.


----------



## juniormint

Thank you to veryone who recommended Blinc!  I bought some at Sephora last week and it is wonderful! Over the years I've bought way too many different brands, waterproof, smudgeproof etc., but Blinc is the only mascara that doesn't smudge under my eyes.  Now I just need a smudgeproof eyeliner.....


----------



## Leelee

juniormint said:


> Thank you to veryone who recommended Blinc!  I bought some at Sephora last week and it is wonderful! Over the years I've bought way too many different brands, waterproof, smudgeproof etc., but Blinc is the only mascara that doesn't smudge under my eyes.  Now I just need a smudgeproof eyeliner.....



Glad you like it!  I stumbled across this brand years ago and it has always been reliable!  I also use their lash primer.  It thickens and lengthens my lashes a little more.

BTW, I think Blinc makes an eyeliner.  I don't wear it, but I remember reading somewhere that it's in their product line.


----------



## Tura**Satana

Blinc does make an eyeliner. I wish they had more colors.


----------



## bella sarafina

kate79 said:


> My favorite is Clinique Naturally Glossy.  I use one coat for daytime and up to 5 coats for going out at night and this stuff NEVER clumps or flakes.



i looooove clinique naturally glossy. no clumps, no flaking, goes on like a dream. i even love the sleek silver tube.  there was a time when i'd convinced myself that nothing could be better than cover girl triple mascara - then someone recommended this mascara, and now i'm in love!


----------



## whistlerchic

I have been using Clinique mascara, the lengthen and thicken one for ages.  It works well for me because I have long, thin, blonde eyelashes.  It doesn't goop up like so many others.  It looks pretty natural.  But I would be curious to try the Chanel one b/c I have been impressed with every Chanel beauty product I've ever bought, moisturizers, lip gloss and self-tanners.  

I am big on mascara b/c it's the only makeup I wear every day.


----------



## uberdumb

Another fan of Diorshow. Another amazing mascara is made by Helena Rubenstein.


----------



## kate79

bella sarafina said:


> i even love the sleek silver tube.


 
Me too.  That's how I got started on it...I liked the way the tube looked and thought I'd give it a try :shame:


----------



## di0rwh0re33

i like blinc and diorshow unlimited


----------



## stephanie71

There's no  number 1 best mascara: it depends from what result you are looking for.
I have thin eyelashes, i want a  mascara that mekes them full, not long or separate.
And I'm sure when i say the brush is fundamental.
Diorshow is ok but other brands, also less expensive, are better.
*The only problem* is that the kind of mascara that I look for often creates panda eyes!
Stephanie.


----------



## juniormint

Thanks for the tip - I just ordered some of their eyeliner off the Blinc website, Sephora didn't carry it.  Can't wait to try it!



Leelee said:


> Glad you like it! I stumbled across this brand years ago and it has always been reliable! I also use their lash primer. It thickens and lengthens my lashes a little more.
> 
> BTW, I think Blinc makes an eyeliner. I don't wear it, but I remember reading somewhere that it's in their product line.


----------



## Leelee

juniormint said:


> Thanks for the tip - I just ordered some of their eyeliner off the Blinc website, Sephora didn't carry it.  Can't wait to try it!



Let us know what you think!  Hopefully it will be as great as the mascara.  I wish Blinc made other stuff too, like a lipstick that wouldn't disappear!


----------



## ShoooSh

lancome

HR


Maybelline


----------



## gemski107

I used YSL mascara's for a few years and then tried the Loreal Telescopic mascara and loved it, its amazing! It really is good for the price!


----------



## coachwife6

I used to bank on Dior and still love it. But I'm really loving Chanel right now.


----------



## sputnik

diorshow. it's got the best brush/applicator, i don't think any other brand has one that is as big and plush.


----------



## MAGs

I've tried Dior, Chanel.. even Maybelline but nothing beats Clinique's Long Pretty Lashes Mascara for me....


----------



## jeannie222

i have long lashes so after curling and putting on mascara they look like long clumpy spider legs. I just bought dior show unlimited today and so far it is alright but I am really looking for something that seperates my lashes and goes on smooth. any suggestions?


----------



## Leelee

jeannie222 said:


> i have long lashes so after curling and putting on mascara they look like long clumpy spider legs. I just bought dior show unlimited today and so far it is alright but I am really looking for something that seperates my lashes and goes on smooth. any suggestions?



I don't know if this well help, but I bought an eyelash comb.  I don't always use it, but when I do, I brush it through my lashes after applying my mascara.  My lashes are somewhat separated afterwards.


----------



## MaxHavoc

I have been using Diorshow for years but lately have become quite fond of YSL.  I picked up a Plum shade of YSL and am in love.  The color is subtle but just enough to make my green eyes pop.


----------



## dreamgirl

moomin-don said:


> i dont know if any of you people out there agree but i have found the best mascara ever invented- CHANEL INIMITABLE. it gives you THE most beautiful eyelashes. if anyone else has found a better one id love to know but i think its doubtful!!



I Agree!! I just bought it a few weeks ago and am so HAPPY!! Never flakes in my eyes and always looks perfect!!! I just know that since I like it so much it will get discontinued!!!!


----------



## miknlee

I bought blinc after reading this and think it is truly awesome.  Never had a mascara keep the curl in my lashes and stay on all day!! You can put more than one coat on within 2 min of the first coat.  Highly reccomend it!!  Thanks for passing on all the great info.


----------



## miss-lilly

dreamgirl said:


> I Agree!! I just bought it a few weeks ago and am so HAPPY!! Never flakes in my eyes and always looks perfect!!! I just know that since I like it so much it will get discontinued!!!!


 
After reading your comments I got Chanel Inimitable and I love it!!!  
It's definitely the best mascara I've used in years and I really hope it doesn't get discontinued..


----------



## juniormint

Well, I got my Blinc eyeliner last week.  The Blinc mascara is wonderful, but the eyeliner didn't work any better than any othe eyeliner I've tried.  It smudged and wore off really, really quickly.  Oh well, at least I have a great mascara!


----------



## kitty nyc

I love this forum!  Because of the opinions in this thread I just ordered the Blinc mascara - can't wait to see how it is...for removal I just use my normal face wash, correct?  Thanks!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

I bought a lachome hypnose I thought its the bees knees


----------



## iheartvuitton

juniormint said:


> Well, I got my Blinc eyeliner last week. The Blinc mascara is wonderful, but the eyeliner didn't work any better than any othe eyeliner I've tried. It smudged and wore off really, really quickly. Oh well, at least I have a great mascara!


 
Blinc is my favorite mascara.  For eyeliner I use Bobbi Brown Gel pots.  They are great!  I always had a problem with my eyeliner smudging & smearing, and then I tried the eyeliner gel and have been using it since.


----------



## iheartvuitton

kitty nyc said:


> I love this forum! Because of the opinions in this thread I just ordered the Blinc mascara - can't wait to see how it is...for removal I just use my normal face wash, correct? Thanks!


 
To remove the mascara I just wet my fingers under warm water and gently slide the mascara off of my lashes.  Thats how the packaging says to do it and it works. =)


----------



## Leelee

kitty nyc said:


> I love this forum!  Because of the opinions in this thread I just ordered the Blinc mascara - can't wait to see how it is...for removal I just use my normal face wash, correct?  Thanks!



Yes, that's how I do it.  The mascara looks weird when it washes off, though, b/c it's sort of clumpy.  But all you need is water and it does come off cleanly.  I confess that a lot of times I use Joey Eye Makeup Remover Pads too, not b/c  it's necessay, but b/c I like to.

I hope you like your Blinc mascara as much as I do!


----------



## fieryfashionist

DiorShow in black gives me thick, luxurious lashes (and believe me, I don't have lashes like that)!  I also love YSL, and have this aubergine one that looks great with purples and greys.


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

I really love DiorShow! I've never tried Chanel mascara but I think that would be a good one to try. But for now, DiorShow is amazing and really works for me.


----------



## Sweet Sabrina

I have tried everything there is to try from the least expensive to the most expensive. Nothing works for me like YSL's Faux Cils. It's magic in a golden tube.

Edit: Does anyone know if there is a place to get it less expensive than Bloomingdales?


----------



## obeeone

Like many of you I too have _*very*_ short thin lashes.  DiorShow is the *BEST*! My lashes are unbelievably long with DiorShow.


----------



## sellmysoul

Anothr Blinc Kiss me mascara user... Love it.


----------



## stllove

I used to loovvee DiorShow but my mom recently gave me a new kind of mascara to try and my god it is AMAZING. It's by Fresh and it's called Supernova mascara...it doesn't clump at all and gives my lashes volume. The awesome part about this mascara is that I can apply it in the morning and if I want to add more volume at night I just put more on over what I applied in the morning and it still won't clump at all!


----------



## Sunshine

Im a Dior show LOVER!!!!


----------



## sweetlove

I currently use great lash from Maybeline, but I've used many different kinds of Chanel mascaras in the past and all of them have been great, so I think I want to try inimitable next time I'm getting a mascara after reading so many positive comments about it here. Either that or Diorshow.


----------



## jacq

i also love guerlain and FASIO 3D airtech from japan..this one NEVER smudges, and really lengthens and holds the curl even if i cry....plus it is so cheap.....=)


----------



## gee

Diorshow is awesome! As a cheap alternative, I like Maybelline Sky High Curves. (I do not curl my eyelashes at all, but friends always ask me if I do).


----------



## rileygirl

Bourjouise from Paris...you can get it at Sephora...there is a lengethening and a thickening version.


----------



## nightmind

another one over here who *loves* the kiss me blinc mascara.. got earlier this week, and i like it better than any other mascara i've tried before.. doesn't smudge but isn't hard to get of and drying to my eyelashes as regular waterproof mascara is


----------



## shaolin

I find CHANEL INIMITABLE great! Its not to heavy and really separates all the lashes well!


----------



## mewlicious

I never thought a mascara would stands heads above the rest, but I am in total agreement with the *Dior Show* lovers here! I put it on and my first thoughts are usually "my lashes are that long?". Great stuff, love the brown for us fair skinned girls.


----------



## jacq

guerlain and FASIO from japan works for me....


----------



## D Girl

shaolin said:


> I find CHANEL INIMITABLE great! Its not to heavy and really separates all the lashes well!


 
I received a sample of this, and was quite suprised, I really did like it.


----------



## hillarys

I can't believe I have gone through 9 screens and no one likes the little tubes by Bourjois. I have post chemotherapy lashes and these little brushes are fantastic. Plus, they are great for your purse.

     But, I will try the new Chanel mascara when the lashes grow out a bit more.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

So glad i found this thread because coinsidentally i was going mascara shopping tomorrow...i've used diorshow for years and i love the effect, even though i HATE that it smudges...i think i'm used to wiping my undereyes constantly but it would be great to find a mascara that doesnt smudge. I have long lashes but i like mascara that curls, separates and doesnt clump...hard to find!!! I think i'm gonna try that Chanel inimitable, and maybe pick up a tube of that new diorshow  with the smaller brush...i'll keep you posted on my results!!


----------



## theITbag

i've switched from the diorshow and diorshow unlimited (i was using both) to the chanel intimidable.  chanel is hands down the best for me.


----------



## bullshopper

I also like the Chanel inimitable.


----------



## Sina

I'm going to try the Chanel. Thanks!


----------



## Leelee

hillarys said:


> I can't believe I have gone through 9 screens and no one likes the little tubes by Bourjois. I have post chemotherapy lashes and these little brushes are fantastic. Plus, they are great for your purse.
> 
> But, I will try the new Chanel mascara when the lashes grow out a bit more.



I have never heard of Bourjois.   Are the little tubes like the ones that coat your lashes from Blinc mascara?


----------



## hillarys

Leelee said:


> I have never heard of Bourjois. Are the little tubes lik
> 
> e the ones that coat your lashes from Blinc mascara?


 
  Hi Leelee,
     Look for the Bourjois line at Sephora. At the top they have little mascara tubes in all colors including black. I buy the black ones a few at a time. They are cheap and great. Let me kow what you think.


----------



## Leelee

^
Thanks, will do.  Going to the mall on Saturday....


----------



## BagLuver

The one mascara I keep coming back to is Maybeline Full & Soft.  It works the best for me, and it's cheap.


----------



## Moody

Ive been using SHISEIDO [extra length/volume] since forever.I love it!

Has anyone used LashFusion? if so, do you recommend it ?


----------



## caliprincess

^^Yes, I bought LashFusion from Sephora and I don't think it works as well as Dior Show.  LashFusion thickens but does not lengthen very well.  I wasted $45 CAD.  (Watching my money fly away...)


----------



## badbananagirl

Lancome definicils


----------



## badbananagirl

hillarys said:


> Hi Leelee,
> Look for the Bourjois line at Sephora. At the top they have little mascara tubes in all colors including black. I buy the black ones a few at a time. They are cheap and great. Let me kow what you think.



Bourgeois belongs to chanel


----------



## chodessa

Dior show -  it's like heavy duty mascara!!


----------



## PlushKitty

^^^ Ditto! DiorShow Mascara is my fave, I have it in all of the colours! 
It volumizes, lengthens, thickens- everything! You got the answer to sexy eyes in a lil plastic tube


----------



## Luv Classics

SilverSea said:


> ok I know this sounds crazy but for me it's neutrogenas weightless volume mascara. I have extremely long eye lashes so I don't need to lengthen them and this gives you the color you want without the build up. Try it if you haven't it's cheap and so worth it. I have tried many highend brands and I love Neutrogenas.



*I have used Dior and Chanel mascaras and Neutrogena works the best for me - and it's only $7!!!*


----------



## salerno182

I love Awake's Star Mascara and the Shu Uemura Basic Black. Great for Asian eyes but at $45 a pop for the Awake, not so great on the wallet.  I'm definitely going to try the Neutragena brand after all your rave reviews. Thanks!


----------



## vanessa225

24 said:


> Lancome Definicils



Amen!  Definicils is the best ever!  Never clumpy, never spidery, just long, thick and sexy lashes...


----------



## bb10lue

*IPSA*'s mascara and base are the best IMO for Asian girls!!!!


----------



## breakfast lover

blinc


----------



## handbagdreamer

shaolin said:


> I find CHANEL INIMITABLE great! Its not to heavy and really separates all the lashes well!



I just bought this and I am really in love with this mascara!


----------



## spendingmore

I just bought LashFushion and I really like it. But my fave is still Chanel Inimitable. I don't get why DiorShow is so popular. On me it clumps.


----------



## JoannaSweden

Another vote for Diorshow here. I also quite like Lancomes L 'Extreme, that hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## decocritter

I just bought DiorShow and have only used it 2 times. Nothing special so far, we shall practice with it and see.

I am thinking Lancome is the best I have used so far.


----------



## coolface

Faux cils for me


----------



## xquisite

coolface said:


> Faux cils for me


 
Absolutely agree!


----------



## piperlu

moomin-don said:


> i dont know if any of you people out there agree but i have found the best mascara ever invented- CHANEL INIMITABLE. it gives you THE most beautiful eyelashes. if anyone else has found a better one id love to know but i think its doubtful!!


 
I just bought this tonight.  I haven't tried it yet.  I normally try them on in the store, but I didn't have time.  I really bought this for the brush.  I have small eyes and I need a smaller brush.  I love the Dior Show but that brush is huge and I just make a mess.


----------



## misschaslyn

I love YSL's Faux Cils although you have to buy a new tube every month.
where do you get FASIO 3D here in NY???


----------



## lovensparkle

Another loyal fan of YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils here  I didn't like Dior Show at all!


----------



## blue996

Mac...love it.


----------



## purses-addictus

i use Diorshow in Noir, its the only one thats worked for me so far, i havent tried a whole lot, but ive had my fair share of trying other brands out. hmmm... i should try that Chanel one though....


----------



## twin53

okay, i bought and tried diorshow and chanel inimitable.  hands down best for me was the chanel inimitable.  perfect application, the best...


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I thought I'd love the DiorShow more than I do, but that big brush drives me crazy and it's kinda thick, consistency-wise. Also, it flakes later in the day.

Next time, I'm going with the Chanel Inimitable, just to compare the two.


----------



## Smiley8066

BagLuver said:


> The one mascara I keep coming back to is Maybeline Full & Soft.  It works the best for me, and it's cheap.





I was wondering how many pages it would take for this to come up! I am a huge fan! Really does keep my lashes so soft and full.


----------



## Ingénue Sophie

I love Loreal, the one with the handle shaped like an hourglass, it's a purple container.  It works better than any brush I've ever used from Chanel to Max Factor.  I love it!


----------



## wordpast

It's YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils for me too.


----------



## stephanie71

I throw away my almost new mascara... it was too long in dry...
and to remove it,  it was an adventure! It made a oily untuous halo... I made an experiment. I put a little of mascara on the back of the hand... my make-up remover didn't clean it, the soap did't, THE SHOWER GEL DIDN'T!!! Everynight It was a nightmare for my eyes.
Finally the shampoo worked!
Now I'm looking for a mascara that can create volume...
I'm interested in:

1. YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils
2. Estee Lauder mascara
3. Elisabeth Arden mascara

Any conseil?
Stephanie.


----------



## BlingStorm1913

MAC and Mary Kay


----------



## twin53

i still use lash discovery too after regular mascara for the teeny tiny lashes.  and i still use full n soft too as well as the chanel inimitable..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lancome's Hypnose


----------



## kaye

has anyone tried imju's fiberlash?
i'd like to know if it's worth buying. thanks!


----------



## TwistedEmily

My favourite mascara is definitely DiorShow Unlimited. Length, volume, holds a curl...wonderful!


----------



## lvmhgirl

I love *Dior Show *but have also recently discovered Chanel's *Inimitable*! They are both fabulous!


----------



## Feast of Purses

Dior Show


----------



## PurseManiac

I've purchased cheaper and expensive brands and some are good and some are bad. This one is cheaper and pretty cool. It makes your lashes look really long. Also available in waterproof 

*Loreal Volume Shocking* 

After all, Loreal is made by Lancome.


----------



## erinmw

Does anyone know of a good mascara for people with short and not curled at ALL eyelashes? I've used a bunch of different kinds..and I use about two diff kinds and curl them 2 or 3 times before going out. And the end up clumping together...and uncurling by the end of the night. I want to look like I have long eyelashes!


----------



## fairlady

Lancome Definicils, I have used it for 20 years my fav!


----------



## ChinoisBabe

I have also used Definicils for years and years, but have recently discovered Estee Lauder Projectionist. Its like Definicils, but gives more volume! I have tried a lot of mascaras and have never felt like stopping Definicils, but i might consider changing now! If you're a Definicils lover give this one a go.


----------



## tennisd

Thank you guys for introducing me to Dior Show!  I love it so much!


----------



## purselover5

I use the blinc "kiss me" when I know I need something waterproof, and it's fantastic for that, but I find it doesn't really give great volume


----------



## Moody

lets up this post.. and soo ran out of Diorshow.

thinking of buying another tube but before i do, has/does anyone used Diorshow Blackout?better worst?

help ladies


----------



## tokigrl

Dior MAXIMEYES!


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

Another vote for Dior Maximeyes!


----------



## ~LadyInPink~

I want to try this DIOR Show now !! hehe


----------



## Vida

Moody said:


> lets up this post.. and soo ran out of Diorshow.
> 
> thinking of buying another tube but before i do, has/does anyone used Diorshow Blackout?better worst?
> 
> help ladies


 
I didn't like it. It's nothing like the original Diorshow mascara. It adds no extra volume or thickness. The color is very nice though. But I prefer the regular Diorshow and returned the Black Out.


----------



## BergdorfBlonde

Fresh Supernova mascara (besides Dior Show Unlimited)


----------



## jellybebe

I have to agree too, DiorShow is the best! My lashes are so skimpy though, nothing really helps them. I tried eyelash extensions but they fell out in one day (and were meant to last a month!)


----------



## anniea

I am a big fan of In Style Magazine.  They have the top beauty buys in there every year.  I just haven't been that happy with some of their picks.....

What is the best mascara that doesn't flake and is a volume mascara?


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Mine is Maybelline


----------



## Love Shopping

I love inimitable by Chanel


----------



## ChenChen

^^^ Chanel for me too!


----------



## HubbaWubba

There is a whole thread about this here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/best-mascara-22544.html 

I personally love inimitable by Chanel and the new Lash Fushion.


----------



## Vicky2007

HubbaWubba said:


> There is a whole thread about this here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/best-mascara-22544.html
> 
> I personally love inimitable by Chanel and the new Lash Fushion.


 
Me too. I think Chanel is the best. It looks natural. 

My friend always recommended me to use Lancome but I think it looks too thick and fake.


----------



## MAGs

Clinique's long pretty lashes. I've been using it for 3 years now. It's pfect for me because it doesn't clump. Some mascaras make my eyes look droopy because they're so heavy on my lashes. This however, is light as a feather


----------



## yobi

Lancome


----------



## snoozle

After doing a similar search I heard that Kiss Me Mascara was the best.   I bought it and have been using it for a week and I love it.  It doesnt flake and taking it off is facinating.  I have really long eye lashes to begin with so this does the job.  I'm very happy with it.   I don't loose eye lashes and it doesn't flake.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lancome's Hypnose and Fatale


----------



## Lisasbags

Chanel


----------



## starlet

Lancome's Hypnose and Dior!


----------



## court811

I'm old school, but I've tried everything from super cheap to lancome to chanel and I always go back to good old maybelline great lash very black waterproof


----------



## ReRe

Lancome Defincils


----------



## Sunshine

Dior show ..love it.


----------



## polos26

Sunshine said:


> Dior show ..love it.


 
Ditto!


----------



## JoannaSweden

Lancome L'Extreme


----------



## D Girl

after receiving a sample from nordstrom for chanel, it's def #1 for me!!  My 2nd choice is kiss me mascara, I'm really liking that (no clumping, smudge proof, and you can take it off with water!! Plus they have different colors too, which is nice


----------



## sprinkles

2nd Kiss me! 

It's the only mascara I can use! I wear contacts and tend to rub my eyes (bad, I know!) and it does not budge.


----------



## anniea

Thank you for all your input!!!


----------



## missmustard

My vote goes to Shiseido. I've tried Chanel, Clinique, Bad Gal and so on, but Shiseido has a way of making them longer and thicker that does not look fake at all. Just one warning, if you have light hair you might want to try other brands because Shiseido's lighter brown still looks quite dark.


----------



## Miss Sooky

Shu Umera (spelling?) by a lash extending mile!


----------



## FijiBuni

I love Kanebo 38 degrees Celsius, its so cool its waterproof but comes off with warm water you just pull lightly as your lashes and it comes off it looks like your lashes are coming off but its really the mascara cause its coats itself around your eyelash hahaha 

It probably sounds weird but way cool and super cute!!!


----------



## crazy4bags

i love shu uemura.


----------



## LouisVuittonAddict

It was Dior Show but since September (long story) I was turned onto Yves Saint Laurent...never thought I would pay $26.50 for mascara but seriously this stuff is awesome.


----------



## sadhunni

dior show


----------



## Daniela7474

Bad Gal Lash Mascara by Benefit!


----------



## purses-addictus

diorshow for me too! but ive been getting curious with the kiss me mascara and the chanel one.. hmmm...


----------



## krmkjk

Loreal Double Extend!!!


----------



## yeppun_1

Lancome Definicils!


----------



## piperlu

Love Shopping said:


> I love inimitable by Chanel


 
^^This is also my new fav.  I love the brush.  I have small eyes and tiny little lashes.  This is perfect for me.  The formula is good as well.  I do miss the Dior Show, but that brush was like a Christmas tree.


----------



## breakfast lover

blinc


----------



## lv-lover

MAGs said:


> Clinique's long pretty lashes. I've been using it for 3 years now. It's pfect for me because it doesn't clump. Some mascaras make my eyes look droopy because they're so heavy on my lashes. This however, is light as a feather



I second the clinique, no clumpy, and long lasting wear.


----------



## EMMY

Sunshine said:


> Dior show ..love it.


  ^Yup..me too...I finally tried it a couple months ago and love it..It truly doesn't smudge or flake..!!


----------



## Beth1433

Dior Show


----------



## juniormint

Blinc's Kiss Me Mascara.  It's the only one I've ever used that does not run or smudge - and I've tried plenty.


----------



## SonyaPhi

DiorShow!!


----------



## Adore

Diorshow Waterproof is what I use. I've seen this question posted some time ago and from what I recall Diorshow was like, 9 out of 10 people's answer although it does vary. I think it's certainly the first one to try when wanting to try something else, and then work around that if need be. It's really good stuff!


----------



## jacq

chanel...


----------



## babyslk7

The BEST mascara is JAPANESE mascara, DeJaVu Fiberwig from Imju (now Sephora.com just started carry them) and SHISEIDO Majolica Lash Expander (U have to order them from Hong Kong, online shops, just google it). Believe me, both mascara will turns your life magic, esp if U have asian lashes like me. If not, then it's a major plus for caucasian, blacks or latins ppl. U guys were born with gorgoeous lashes already.


----------



## babyslk7

DIOR SHOW doesn't work for asian lashes, the closest one which work for short n straight lashes r mascara from YSL and Estee Lauder. But Japanese ones still WON !!!


----------



## prettyfit

YSL faux cils effect or sth like that. Lols


----------



## bluewin

Helena Rubenstein - Extravagant 
(it is supposed to add volume but it gives really good results)
i also have Lash Queen waterproof, 
but the results not as good as Extravagant.


----------



## cginny

Estee Lauder's Magnascopic


----------



## poppincourt

dior show!!!

I too have tried tons and tons of different types of mascara... and I find that only dior shows volumizes and lengten my lashes.  Mind you I have the shortest lashes ever!  On top of that, you can layer and layer and layer and it would give you that 'cat walk' eye lash look without looking like its clumped up like furry spider leggs!!

p.s. I have short asian lashes!!


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

Rimmel ...super cheap and super wonderful!


----------



## Gianna

i like maybelline and diorshow!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

I was using Benefit bad girl Lash mascara and i really liked it

but then the new Telescopic mascara came out by LorEal and i LOVE it  


but now you all have me curious about this Diorshow

Why is it so great??? what benifits does it give to lashes? curl? length? volume? etc,,,  thankks!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

ysl, it smells so yummy! LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## PlushKitty

so many darn topics about this
I don't think there is one best mascara, what with all the ones different companies are pumping out each day

my opinion is there is a mascara out there for everyone that suits them  
for me...I use diorshow


----------



## jchiara

I like Loreal's Voluminous in Blackest Black.  I'm actually on the hunt for a beautiful deep Navy color somewhere...


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Great Lash by Maybeline! It's the best! I've tried them all and I always return to this drugstore favorite.


----------



## HubbaWubba

helpl!!! slush said:


> but then the new Telescopic mascara came out by LorEal and i LOVE it
> 
> 
> but now you all have me curious about this Diorshow
> 
> Why is it so great??? what benifits does it give to lashes? curl? length? volume? etc,,,  thankks!



  I also got the new L'oreal Telescopic and NOTHING has ever made my lashes longer. It doesn't give a lot of volume, but if it's length you want, this is the mascara to use.  It took a bit of getting used to  because the brush is awkward at first, but now that I have mastered the "twirl" of applying it, I love it!  You do have to make sure that you wipe off the excess and also comb through after each coat. If not, it will clump and be very messy.  I have never gotten so many compliments. Someone asked if I had eyelash extensions in. 

Although I am not a big fan of Diorshow, I understand how some people like it. 

I also agree that not everyone is going to love the same mascara. It really depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## jchiara

You have to "twirl" it?  How do you do that?  And you have to wipe if off in between applications?  I'm always willing to try something new...but is it hard?


----------



## dmitchell15

I love l'oreal's lash architect, it volumizes and it lifts the lashes. It is the best mascara I have tried hands down.


----------



## DlkinVegas

BrodiesLVMama said:


> Rimmel ...super cheap and super wonderful!


 







I love, love, LOVE Rimmel Volume Flash Instant Thickening Mascara.   Rimmel better not discontinue or reformulate this or i'll be really upset.  It goes on even, doesnt flake, & you cant beat the price. My lashes always look amazing.


----------



## pretty1983

Mine is Dior show!


----------



## HubbaWubba

jchiara said:


> You have to &quot;twirl&quot; it?  How do you do that?  And you have to wipe if off in between applications?  I'm always willing to try something new...but is it hard?



 Hi, the brush is very different from other mascaras in the past. It is 4 sided and flat with short combs, not a brush like regular mascaras. First, the wand is longer than I am used to and very flexible. Like I said, it takes a bit to get used to. I wipe off the excess on the top of the tube. I go from root to tip without wiggling back and forth like I normally would with other mascaras. You "twirl" the brush as you go up the lash. You don't hold it in one position. This is a key point in applying it. If you tend to wiggle back and forth, you will clump. Then comb through with a clean lash brush. I then apply another coat, and I am good to go. I don't even wear eye shadow with it. No need for eyelash primer or anything.  I read reviews that some had problems with smudging after a few hours of wear, but I wore it on Friday night and clubbing in a very hot and crowded club and I was fine. I will see if I can post before and after pics.  

Can you tell I love this stuff? LOL


----------



## starlet

Lancome for me!


----------



## Katerina.




----------



## GlamDiva

I like Lancome mascara's in general, but I just got their new one Cils Design Pro, and I really like it. One end has a Lengthening formula and the other has a comb that adds volume.


----------



## jessie_mags

Try using more than one type of mascara.  I use a volumizing mascara along with more of a defining mascara.  I start out with the defining for a coat or two, switch to the volumizing and then switch back to the defining mascara.  It lets me get the volume I want without it becoming clumpy, like most volumizing mascaras seem to be.  It works for me!  

I usually use Loreal Voluminous (waterproof) and Maybelline's Lash discovery (waterproof).


----------



## luxury girl

i use shu uemera's fiber xtensions. i think they make my eyelashes look really nice. i'm asian and my lashes are short and thin and when i wear mascara you can hardly tell they're even there. but with shu's mascara even my sister thought i had fake lashes on! if u look at my avatar you can kind of see how it looks... but it isn't the best picture to tell...


----------



## Lisie

helena rubinstein - LASH QUEEN


----------



## mcb100

*Every says such great things about Maybelline, but their masceras just don't work on my lashes. Idk why. I think maybe it's just becuse I have very long, thick, black lashes so I can't see the results as good as I would if I had lighter shorter lashes, but it just doesn't work at all. Cute packaging, don't know why I'm not getting the good results i hear about it.*


----------



## BagLuver

I think I've tried them all, and Maybelline Full & Soft is still my hands down favorite.


----------



## miss_fleur

I'd say lancome makes the best mascaras for lengthening and dramatic flair.  Kevyn Aucoin makes the best natural looking lashes for work. But maybelline stuff works as well, just only for natural looks because they don't thicken lashes. diorshow imo gives a natural look and a nice gentle curl. However this doesn't last long for my lashes so I'd be willing to give the waterproof version a go. 

Any girls able to tell me if it's worth buying the waterproof lancome mascaras? Do they do the same job as their non-waterproof siblings? The ones I've tried are mini gift versions and they are amazing but the lift doesn't last long because they aren't waterproof.


----------



## PrincessCouture

Benefit Bad Gal


----------



## kathy purse

My favourites are MAC and Clinique.


----------



## Kilala

My favs:

Natural look: Clinique Naturally Glossy or- Clinique Long Pretty Lashes

Volume: Clinique Lash Doubling


----------



## Lola24

luxury girl said:


> i use shu uemera's fiber xtensions. i think they make my eyelashes look really nice. i'm asian and my lashes are short and thin and when i wear mascara you can hardly tell they're even there. but with shu's mascara even my sister thought i had fake lashes on! if u look at my avatar you can kind of see how it looks... but it isn't the best picture to tell...



I HAVE long lashes and equally LOVE this mascara.  I also adore Dior Show and Laura Mercier thickening mascara, as for any running or flaking.....if I'm really concerned for a specific situation I use this waterproof topcoat by Clarins....


----------



## chloe.clementine

I'm using Dior Show and so far it's the best compare to other mascaras that I've tried. Maybe I should try Chanel next time.


----------



## helpl!!! slush

still no one has told me what makes dior show so amazing i am really curious!!!! 



(and i am going to take a pic of the brush on telescopic, its reallllly dif. but awsome!)


----------



## Cherry44

Lancome DEfinicles


----------



## islandgyrl927

I've used everything from Estee lauder to drugstore brand and I always end up going back to drugstore brand. I always change my mascara every  month or so because they start clumping after a while no matter how expensive or good they are.  so I simply buy Maybelline and Loreal to save money since I switch off so much. I'm currently using Maybelline sky high curves but I'm also a big fan of Maybelline lash stylist and Maybelline turbo boost in very black.


----------



## chanel princess

dior blackout


----------



## harlem_cutie

after a gazillion recs on this forum I went out and bought Dior Show waterproof about a month ago. Love it!!!!! There's no clumping, it's really waterproof and keeps my lashes curled. Highly recommended!


----------



## FemmeVerde

I used to swear by Lancome's but you all got me curious. I'm checking with friends, and will get back to you on our tests!  

~ FV


----------



## helpl!!! slush

ok anyone want to help me out  I want to try out this Dior mascara everyone raves about but i dont know which one, i dont know the difference or anything

here is what i am looking for:
I have long eyelashes, but they are not think and not like full, and NOT curled at all

so i would love to find one that thickens them and is dramatic i like dramatic eyes  thanks!


----------



## alexis77

Diorshow totally rocks! I have long lashes, but after using an eyelash curler and applying Diorshow it looks like false eyelashes. Everytime I wear it, someone always comments on my eyes.


----------



## vanessa225

I just got a fresh tube of Lancome's Definicils.  I'm a mascara junkie and that stuff is my crack.  My lashes look long and fringe-y with zero clumping.  

(Incidentally, I was considering trying DiorShow... But Lancome had their summer promo going on, so I figured, "Eh, why mess with a good thing?" and got my regular stuff...:shame


----------



## TxGlam

Did they discontinue DIOR MAXIM EYES?? I always buy it at sephora but I did not see any there at all this time, it was too busy there so I couldnt ask. 
I love Maxim Eyes, I have long eyelashes so DiorShow is too messy for me, the brush is too big.. 

I'm going to be really dissapointed if they discontinued my mascara!!


----------



## Sam+Coach=Love

I hate Diors new waterproof mascara in the blue bottle with the silver Ds. I hated it. I still have it and only used it a week cause I have very thin and not a whole lot of lashes, but The brush was wayyyyyyy to thick I wish it was smaller. It also did irritate my eyes.
I started using Stilas waterproof mascara, Im more of a designer make up type girl but i love this stuff .


----------



## aarti

i just tried diorshow mascara and its GREAT, teh best I've tried so far, and i've gone through clinque, laura mercier, chanel, trish mcevoy-especially hated that one, estee lauder, bobbi brown, and nothing curled and thickened my long lashes. and its water proof!


----------



## berrylove

i love Shu Uemera....has anyone tried this but still prefer the diorshow?

im thinking about buying the diorshow...


----------



## shoeangel

Is DiorShow waterproof or at least smudge-proof?  Or is this simply practical only for very short outings or runway models?


----------



## bayoucitygal

I really really like  Volum' Express Turbo Boost Waterproof by [SIZE=-1]Maybelline[/SIZE] it's awesome .  I have tried Clinique, Lancome and [SIZE=-1]Estee Lauder [/SIZE] and I did not like them.


----------



## arkouneo

diorshow and fiberwig.


----------



## RACH.RACH

I have thin lashes, but DiorShow magically adds up the volume I know the applicator is really thick, but I got used to it after a short while.


----------



## stacmck

I have Cover Girl Lash Exact, and I love it. The brush has tiny, tiny bristles so the mascara doesn't clump.


----------



## miknlee

There is nothing and I mean nothing better than Mary Kay ulitmate mascera. I have spent years looking for hte best and this is it!!


----------



## missisa07

I've honestly tried all of the popular mascaras, from drugstore to department store.  I've tried multiple Lancome formulas, Dior, etc, and the BEST mascara I've ever used is the Rimmell Lash Extension.  It really does curl and volumize, assuming you know HOW to use mascara the right way.

It feels good paying roughly $5 for a tube as compared to $20 for some department store brand.


----------



## kristie

I just bought Diorshow waterproof in black....test drive tomorrow! I was using Chanels newest one....forgot the name and was not impressed.


----------



## *Lo

I layer Loreal Telescope and DiorShow Blackout...lashes come out really nice, especially bc the telescope really separates.....YSL faux cils is REALLY great as well


----------



## twinkie

DiorShow is still my favorite by a longshot.


----------



## bnjj

I really like Cover Girl Marathon Hydrofuge waterproof mascara.  Does not clump and has excellent staying power.


----------



## teesa2you

I havent tried Diorshow..thats next..but no matter how much I spend on mascara high end or drug store I have yet to find my holy grail..for now I am sticking to Full 'n Soft.


----------



## azia

Diorshow is crap for me. I have extremely thin and short lashes. The brush is way too big and the mascara formula itself does not hold to my lashes. It sweeps through and doesn't deposite anything. I heard Diorshow Unlimited is better for Asian lashes, though.

Although like many other girls, I've tried Lancome....gone away and always come back. I like Definicils the best but the others work well, too. L'Oreal Volumious Lash is just as good, though. Its' made by the same company.


----------



## candiesim

I have not try Dior show.. but currently i'm using Lancome hypnose, L Xtreme or Estee XL, i think those are not bad..


----------



## Gianna

i love Dior !!!


----------



## kristie

kristie said:


> I just bought Diorshow waterproof in black....test drive tomorrow! I was using Chanels newest one....forgot the name and was not impressed.


 
Bought it, used it, HATED it. No offense to all the Diorshow lovers out there, but it was the worst mascara I have ever used. I even started a new thread on it because I was so bummed that it did not work for me!


----------



## Shoes For Life

Anyone try the new Benefit Badgal Blue? It's supposed to make your eyes appear brighter. They have it on the Sephora website. does it clump?


----------



## Cherry44

Lancome mascaras not bad at all. Chanel good too!


----------



## photoobsessive

dior show in black. reliable dependable and knock out!


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

I tend to change my mind about this a lot, but this past year, I have been stuck on Clinique High Definition Lashes. It goes on pretty smooth and then has a comb which lengthens and gets rids of the clumps! I really do think the brush gives great definition and length which I usually have a hard time finding.


----------



## beastofthefields

DEFINITELY DEFINITELY DEFINITELY

CHANEL ILLUMINATE (I think it's called) - the BEST mascara I have ever used in my life.  I started using it about a month ago when I got a sample tube of it - and never used anything since.  Come on, it's Chanel!!!!!!!

Although I still do love Maybeline Great Lash Mascara - the pink and green tube - it's so cool looking and retro.  Used that since I was about 16


----------



## lola_falana_12

YSL's Effet Faux Cils does make you look like you are wearing false lashes but boy does your eyes feel heavy with it on.  Diorshow smudged too much for me.  Lancome's mascaras are always consistent. Wasn't impressed with Prescriptives.  Clinique's isn't bad as well. I really did not the old Max Factor formula but I do not think they are the same any more.  Still trying to find that "one"!


----------



## Joydaly

Hated dior! I'm currently using mac - its ok


----------



## Purses

When I first got Dior Show, I did not like the wand.  But after I got used to it and there is no doubt that it glides on really nice and flatters my long lashes.

I love Lancome Defincils and have been using it for years but I got bored of it.

Another favourite is from Chanel's latest  new mascara.


----------



## courtneyh

janice said:


> DIOR SHOW. You will be hooked! They make your lashes look ROCKSTAR RUNWAY! I have black and a really cool electric blue. love them!!


 
this is definatly the greatest mascara EVER!!!


----------



## NatalieMT

I've tried SO many mascaras. I think Mac was possibly the worst - I didn't rate it!

I think my favourites now are Diorshow and Lancome Fatal. Yesterday I also bought Lancome Cils Design Pro - I've only used it once so far but I thought the results were excellent.


----------



## Blue_Hour_Girl

I have long lashes, but with blonde tips....

The VERY best I have found is:
drumroll:
Maybelline Lash Stylist , the applicator is a comb, looks perfectly with no effort.  I love it and it is cheap, from Target.

I am in my 30's and have tried:
Lancome, Chanel, Diorshow, Great lash (always have that for some reason!) MAC, Shu....


----------



## FullyLoaded

*Lo said:


> I layer Loreal Telescope and DiorShow Blackout...lashes come out really nice, especially bc the telescope really separates.....YSL faux cils is REALLY great as well


 

Do you put on the Telescopic first? Wouldn't the Diorshow's brush 'redo' your lashes since the brush is different?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Ladies who use Diorshow...do you get the regular Diorshow or Diorshow Unlimited?  Thanks.  =)


----------



## donnydp

Wow, gotta purchase Dior show soon, I usually purchase drugstore brand mascaras.


----------



## aussie*glamour

After ages using Diorshow, I have discovered Rimmel extreme black (I think that's it) and it is the bomb. I love having huge lashes!


----------



## QuirkyCool

donnydp said:


> Wow, gotta purchase Dior show soon, I usually purchase drugstore brand mascaras.


 
Don't bother. I really don't get why it was so hyped up here. It's clumpy and it smudges.


----------



## mea

I like the Diorshow Blackout because of its volume and deep color, but if I don't use YSL Everlong after it, my lashes will clump horribly. I think its because of the brush. Not pretty! But YSL Faux Cils is my old standby...I just need to stop being lazy and go pick some up!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

hmmmm, seems like i will have to try dior show. ;D


----------



## chiqunique

I have tried dior show and I find it just like any other mascara. I know the original shu uemura was really great elongating lashes but not so much thickening.. I'm still searching for the perfect mascara. Has anyone in the NYC area ever gotten eyelash extensions? if so, please show me pics and any recommendations of good places?? THANKS!


----------



## meeowy

I just bought DiorShow yesterday because the SA recommended it.  It is pretty good, one wipe and I am good to go.  I also have short, sparse Asian lashes, and it works for me in terms of volumizing and elongating.


----------



## miss_ritz

I don't think Diorshow is that special. I'm a Chanel convert and I love it.


----------



## priiin

Chanel Inimitable waterproof


----------



## NoSnowHere

I tried Chanel Inimitable and it was just okay ($28?).  I get the same effect with CG Lash Exact.


----------



## miss gucci

diorshow black out..


----------



## artjen

I use Lancome Definicils in black with the curved brush.  I've tried every mascara out there but always come back to this one.  It is pricey at $23.00 but I've spent so much money on other "cheaper" mascaras that I ended up throwing away after a week.  So, to me it is worth it.


----------



## claireZk

I have Dior Show and I keep going back and forth about it.... I already have long thick lashes.  I just like my mascara to make them look darker, fuller and more defined.  I think the reason Dior Show looks so good is because the brush is really thick and fluffy, but that's also why it's so hard for a lot of people to use.  I also find that when I use Dior, I HAVE to comb my lashes because they clump like crazy.  This doesn't happen with other mascaras.  And finally, Dior Show really irritates my eyes/ contacts.   I heard that Blackout doesn't have the rose fragrance, so I might give it a try.  Basically I like DiorShow, but I don't necessarily think it's the best product around.

Most days I use Bourjois Volume Glamour Ultra Black.  It makes my lashes super dark, which makes my eyes pop. I've tried all of their mascaras and I've liked them all, but this is my favorite.  IMO Bourjois mascaras offer the best value, because they're all dept store quality and only cost ~$12.

As for drugstore brands, I like Revlon Fabulash and L'Oreal Voluminous.  The only thing I don't like about L'Oreal is that it dries out really quickly...


----------



## miss gucci

i like dior..because of that big brush...i tried all of dior mascaras..and chanel,lancome,estee lauder but i just think dior is best for me.


----------



## armanigirl

honestly, i've tried alot of expensive mascara..and nothing compares to MAYBELINE'S GREAT LASH...AMERICA'S #1 MASCARA! =) i dont even have to curl my lashes when i use this mascara =)


----------



## kristie

coachwife6 said:


> DIOR -- I run in the Texas heat and it doesn't run!


Really, it totally runs on me


----------



## claireZk

^ It flakes on me.  I still can't figure out if it's the flakes that are irritating my eyes or the fragrance.  I have the non-waterproof one btw...


----------



## petals12

I tried so many, and Lancome still my all time favorite!


----------



## Titty

I tried a lot (Dior, Lancome, Fiberwig, Benefit, Estee Lauder, etc.) but I *just* tried Cover Girl's LAST BLASH (the orange one) and I _*really, really, *_like it!!


----------



## coolface

I tried Maybeline,Clinque, Laneige,Shiseido, Chanel, Dior, YSL,Shu uemura. So far I like YSL Faux Cils best! Still looking for a better one! I heard lots of good reviews ab Covergirl Last Blast. May I give it a try ~~


----------



## dani1908

petals12 said:


> I tried so many, and Lancome still my all time favorite!


 

Mine, too!


----------



## mewlicious

Everyone waxes poetic about Dior Show, but it clumps too much for me to love it. I was recommended the Givenchy lengthening mascara and found it did a lovely job and came in brown (since I'm a pale blue-eyed girl I prefer browns) and it was my faithful for a long time. 

I've recently moved to Fiberwig which is a Japanese mascara recommended by Sephora and I love it. The lengthening properties are obscene and ignore my futile wants of getting lash extensions. My only complaint is that it only  comes in black.


----------



## fashionispoison

Ysl


----------



## simseema17

just bought chanel inimitable, and used it today for the first time....love love love it!


----------



## glosspitality

diorshow is great, i saw on one of my cosmo mags that i was reading and jessica alba was on an ad for revlon 3D extreme mascara, i figured i'd give it try (i mean the cost of the mascara was 4 bucks) and i actually like the outcome, i already have naturally curled lashes & by using the 3D, it made it look fuller and even longer as well. for 4 bucks you can't really go wrong


----------



## CandyJanney

I got a free sample of Sephora's Lash plumping new mascara and I gotta say I'm LOVING it so far!! I have to put a layer of waterproof under it so my lashes stay curly but it thickens them up so very nice!


----------



## couturecreature

I have to vote for Maybelline's Dial-A-Lash, which is discontinued but sooo good.


----------



## SilverShoes

l'oreal voluminous and diorshow in azure blue


----------



## cocobella

L'Oreal Voluminous in Carbon Black is amazing!


----------



## Leelee

Lately I've been using Jan Marini mascara.  It has conditioners in it.  Plus, and this is a huge plus, it doesn't smudge!


----------



## UnDun

Kiss Me "Tube your Lashes"... Eyelash extensions in a tube! I LOVE this mascara. I used Bad Gal Lash before it, and if you like bad gal..you will adore this!


----------



## karman

CandyJanney said:


> I got a free sample of Sephora's Lash plumping new mascara and I gotta say I'm LOVING it so far!! I have to put a layer of waterproof under it so my lashes stay curly but it thickens them up so very nice!


 
I got the sample too and it's pretty good too!! I find it doesn't give me as much length so I just wear another mascara over it (only 2-3 strokes to give a little length). It stays put all day and doesn't smudge or run...I slept with it on with no problems. Awesome


----------



## Chamber Doll

after trying many mascaras I have to say that I love Chanel inimitable

BUT whenever I wear a mascara I always prefer to use 2 types of mascara at once.......my favorite mascara to wear with Chanel is either Maybelline turbo boost or Lancome.........I always feel really polished after using Chanel as my second coat........I LOVE it!!!


----------



## ladyjane76

UnDun said:


> Kiss Me "Tube your Lashes"... Eyelash extensions in a tube! I LOVE this mascara. I used Bad Gal Lash before it, and if you like bad gal..you will adore this!


just bought KISS ME mascara in black havent tried it yet and also bought smash box bionic mascara i'll try them in the next 2 days! im excited I love when I get new stuff to experiment with!


----------



## claireZk

I got my Palgantong (sp?) D Cup Mascara last week and I really like it so far!  It's not very volumizing, but it does lengthen and it REALLY holds a curl


----------



## cammy1

i have been reading through this thread and noticed that alot of people recommended Chanel Inimitable got alot of good reviews and I tried it for myself and I am in love with it after the first use!


----------



## princessDD

i'm using *Shu Umera Precise Volume Mascara* at the moment and liking it very much thus far.


----------



## J'aime

I flirt around with different mascaras- right now I'm trying this loreal kind that I got on sale. Not sure what it's called- it's in a completely silver tube.

BUT. I always seem to fall back on Max Factor 2000 calorie. I love it. Always holds up for at least 14 hours or so. CVS stopped stocking it, and the lady there said that Maybelline bought out the brand, but WalMart seems to have plenty of it... as I bought the last four tubes they had on display in a panic... and now they have another six out on the shelves.


----------



## Archipelago

I love Lancome Definicils.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Something that doesn't lump and clump, like Clinique. Something that doesn't flake like Lancome's Hypnose. I want something that looks like I have fake lashes on, I need something that really adds volume and thickens, the whole nine yards. 

My eyes are pretty dark (this is me in my avi) and I need something in a really deep black...

Which do you think are the best mascaras out there? And which are overhyped?


----------



## claireZk

Well... I'm sure a lot of people will recommend DiorShow, because it gives that dramatic fake lash look.  But at least on me, it clumps, flakes and irritates my eyes like crazy.  I still wear it once in awhile, but every time I'm like "Ugh, why did I wear this? :s"

I recommend Bourjois Volume Glamour in Ultra Black.  I think it would suit your needs and it's not terribly expensive.  I also really like Revlon Fabulash in Blackest Black.  It's better than many of the pricey brands I've tried.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thanks! I also wear contacts and when mascara flakes, it really irritates my eyes. Especially at the end of the day. I want something that stays put.


----------



## ChristyR143

You know, I've tried the DiorShow too, because of all the hype it gets, and I don't care for it either!

My favorite mascaras are:

*Loreal Voluminous* - This is just one of the absolute best all around mascaras.

*Lancome - L'Extreme* - This will definitely give you that false eyelash look. My only beef with it is that once it dries, you cannot really put another layer on because it gets really really stiff.

And always use a primer - Estee Lauder and Lancome both have good ones.  Revlon does too, but it comes with a mascara attached, which I'm not so crazy about.

ETA:  Also, I prefer waterproof mascaras to regular, because they don't budge!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What about YSL's Faux Effect? Is it worth it?


----------



## Archipelago

Lancome Deficils works well for me. I wear contacts too. I like that it doesn't smudge and it lasts all day.


----------



## candace117

Chanel inimitable in waterproof....delicious results


----------



## miss_ritz

Refer to your name  I love Chanel's Inimitable.


----------



## daphodill84

I love prescriptives false eyelashes, estee lauder lash xl and l'oreal(?) telescopic lash.  I've tried at least 20 mascaras (I participated in one of those magazine's beauty trials that they do for their yearly "best beauty buys") and those three were the top of my list.


----------



## missmustard

One more vote for Chanel Inimitable!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

I love the fake eyelash mascara but the problem is I always curl my eyelashes before mascara but the really volumizing, thickening, darkening, lengthening ones always decurl them once it dries. So is there one that also volumizes, thickens, darkens, lengthens and curls? I always rotate mascaras depending how good i feel about them. 

I've tried Bad Gal Lash, Dior Show, and Dior Show Black out, Fresh Super Nova, Great Lash, Volume exact by covergirl, XXL Turbo by Maybelline. I would recommend bad gal lash because it works just like Dior Show but is 10 bucks cheaper.


----------



## ladyjane76

I like diorshow as well but I did just get 2 new ones(dior tends to rub off to easily on my face) and I got to say not bad.
first one KISS ME- in black (it a tube kind, it wraps little tubes around your lashes so cool so no worries about raccoon eyes an hour later) their little catch phrase is "stop painting your lashes...TUBE them.

second one SMASHBOX BIONIC MASCARA- in JET BLACK I think it's very new at least that what the SA told me at sephora  it's really nice keeps them looking long and no smudges!


----------



## claireZk

ladyjane76 said:


> first one KISS ME- in black (it a tube kind, it wraps little tubes around your lashes so cool so no worries about raccoon eyes an hour later) their little catch phrase is "stop painting your lashes...TUBE them.


I have a friend who uses that and she LOVES it!!  She showed me what it looks like when she takes it off-- all these little tube-y things in the sink.  I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## jenny70

I swear by Lancome's Definicils in black.  Before putting that on I use Lancome's Cils booster, it really does make a difference!


----------



## priiin

Chanel Inimitable in waterproof formula. THE BEST mascara on earth.


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel inimitable, wonderful mascarra, I have tried everything and this is by far the best


----------



## prettyfit

Chanel doesnt work for me! Definitely go for YSL faux cils, i've been on my thrid tube, it's wonderfully miraculously the best product for the lashes.


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Shu Uemura* BASIC and PRECISE VOLUME were a all time high for me about five years. Every time I tried another one, I regretted it one week later and bought another Shu Uemura.
But last month I tried Dr. Hauschka's new Volume Mascara and its the best I ever had. I have the black and the green one. Both are great.


----------



## toiletduck

I use Diorshow AND Bourjois together.  I use the DiorShow to lengthen the lashes (sort of like a base) and then apply the Bourjois mascara on top to thicken. If I use a few layers then they look fake, hehe.


----------



## shorty0527

i also wear contacts...
i use smashbox's lash primer and fresh's supernova mascara. LOVE IT!


----------



## Rachael25

I have several mascaras on the go at the moment, all of different makes and prices (YSL - Rimmel) one that I've been very pleasently suprised at is Avons new supershock mascara.  I've been using quite a bit of their makeup lately and really like it.  I have quite long lashes anyway but this mascara really makes my eyes 'pop'!


----------



## Sunshine

Did anyone watch the Today show last week (not sure what day) and they were doing a review on mascara?? This lady was RAVING about some mascara from over seas somewhere and I was only half listening...but I want to try it SO bad!!!


----------



## coachwife6

cherthompson said:


> Chanel inimitable, wonderful mascarra, I have tried everything and this is by far the best



Yes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So I guess it's down to Chanel's Inimitable and YSL's Faux Cils! Which is better? Lol... this is hard!


----------



## NY_fashionista

claireZk said:


> I have a friend who uses that and she LOVES it!! She showed me what it looks like when she takes it off-- all these little tube-y things in the sink. I thought it was pretty cool


It didn't pull off her lashes? I've read about that mascara, but I'm afraid I'd lose too many lashes pulling off the tubes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm reading reviews of Chanel online and they say it lengthens but doesn't add much volume...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Somehow the tube-y thing doesnt sound right to me - you'd think it would really break off your lashes.


----------



## claireZk

NY_fashionista said:


> It didn't pull off her lashes? I've read about that mascara, but I'm afraid I'd lose too many lashes pulling off the tubes.



Not that I know of 
She used an oil-based makeup remover and the little tubes just slid right off...


----------



## ayla

Aw.. I guess you've already decided on the two, I have another vote for Diorshow, it's the best !


----------



## noon

Sunshine said:


> Did anyone watch the Today show last week (not sure what day) and they were doing a review on mascara?? This lady was RAVING about some mascara from over seas somewhere and I was only half listening...but I want to try it SO bad!!!


 
I think they were talking about fiberwig from Japan. Never tried it, anyone?



Babydoll Chanel said:


> So I guess it's down to Chanel's Inimitable and YSL's Faux Cils! Which is better? Lol... this is hard!


 
Ive tried both, I keep going back to YSL. I wear contacts, and have sensitive eyes. I liked the Chanel, but I found at the end of the day I was left with sligh racoon eyes - not a good look.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ayla said:


> Aw.. I guess you've already decided on the two, I have another vote for Diorshow, it's the best !


 
I haven't fully decided yet, just looking at all the opinions and options


----------



## DiorKiss

Another vote for Chanel Inimitable! 

I have the regular one but it's empty... I think I'm going to buy the Waterproof version based on all the comments on this thread!


----------



## theITbag

chanel intimidable the regular one.  i tried the waterproof one but was disappointed.  after about a couple weeks, the tube got all flaky.  never had that problem with the regular formula.  also , the waterproof one at the end of the day would make me look a bit like a raccoon and quite difficult to remove.  haven't tried the ysl, but heard good things about it.  love the regular chanel intimidable that don't want to try anything else.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Does the Chanel one really thicken and add loads of volume tho? I read somewhere that it doesnt...


----------



## ChristyR143

I've tried the fiberwig.  It really lengthens your lashes, but doesn't thicken AT ALL. I wasn't impressed with it.


----------



## miss_monique13

I like Lancome Definicils w/ a primer applied before the first coat.  The Diorshow brush is way too big for me as I have small eyes.  

Maybelline Greatlash is also good.  I bend the brush, close to a 90 degree angle so that I can create a lot of volume at the base of my lashes all the way to the top.  If you concentrate mascara at the top of your lashes it weighs them down.

My formula is 1 coat of primer, 1 coat Definicils, and 1 coat Greatlash.  I have really smal eyes and short lashes.  I get compliments all the time on them after this combo.  Remember different mascaras are intended to do different things (i.e. lengthen vs. volumize vs. curl).  Find the one or combination that meets your specific needs.

Also, shop at Sephora (in store) if possible because you can return or exchange anything that you are not 100% satisfied with.  You also have the option of trying out a lot of different brands. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ladyjane76

NY_fashionista said:


> It didn't pull off her lashes? I've read about that mascara, but I'm afraid I'd lose too many lashes pulling off the tubes.


 
nope doesnt pull off your lashes at all.I was so suprised by it, was very weired kinda like rubber coating on your lashes.

Also you dont even use makeup remover to get them off just warm water and a little pressure on your washcloth and bam they just slide off. I swear!

claire now you have 2 friends that wear it ahhh!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I want the YSL one but it's so darn pricey...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Does Chanel add volume tho? Also, has anyone tried MAC?


----------



## itsnicole

Another vote for Chanel Inimitable! I tried MAC twice, but went right back to Chanel (didn't like MAC at all... too clumpy for me).


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Dior Show and Bad Gal Lash - although I'm dying to try the tube one!


----------



## IndiaLee

I've been experimenting with several mascaras and was very impressed with *Tarte*'s *Lights*, *Camera*, Lashes! It was very black, and did not clump as the DIOR does. I cant get the "fabulous" look from Dior..its very clumpy on me. I ran out of Tarte, and havent found a match yet, so I repurchased. 
So my vote goes to Tarte's LCL!


----------



## simseema17

love chanel inimitable........love love love it and i've tried a LOT out there


----------



## theITbag

i think the chanel gives plenty of volume and length.  it really is worth the money.  sephora was giving out free diorshow samples at the store and i don't even want to use it.  that is how good the chanel one is.  no clumping, flaking, or raccoon eyes.  truly the best.


----------



## luvtods

Diorshow is my fav!!! I also use the talicka heated eyelash curler it really works well, and revitalash a night really makes your lashes grow longer.


----------



## JennMSU

claireZk said:


> I have a friend who uses that and she LOVES it!!  She showed me what it looks like when she takes it off-- all these little tube-y things in the sink.  I thought it was pretty cool



whoa, seriously? that's cool! now i'm intrigued. lol, just what i need -- more makeup!

i use BE's big tease mascara and it's fine, and occasionally i use BE's brushless mascara which takes a bit of work to master, but that's fine as well. i only use BE mascara because the tubes came free w/ a kit of stuff that i got from them and i don't like to waste stuff. 

honestly, i have tried quite a few $ and $$$ mascaras and i don't see much of a difference. wait, i shouldn't say that. i have had some interesting reactions to clinique mascaras and not in a good way. like, jenn goes to the dermatologist reactions, ick. 

i say go for maybelline great lash, or whatever is in the pink and green tubes that always win awards. cheap and easy!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I just bought Chanel's Inimitable online!


----------



## prettyfit

ah, fibrewig sucks big time for me. It does absolutely zilch. YSL is the bomb. Haha can you tell i'm a big fan?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Somehow the tube-y thing doesnt sound right to me - you'd think it would really break off your lashes.


 
Kiss Me is very easy to remove.  Just rub a little warm water on your lashes and it slips off.  It doesn't hurt your lashes. It doesn't do a thing for volume though, so I'd recommend Loreal Voluminous.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

BADgal by Benefit is great and doesn't flake like diorShow!


----------



## guccigal07

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What about YSL's Faux Effect? Is it worth it?



yes. its wondeful


----------



## lambiepie

I have used a whole lot of different mascara's in my day, one always better than the next but for the last year or so ive been using MAX FACTOR'S VOLUME COUTURE.. I think it is so fabulous! I use it in rich black. It volumizes and lengthens. And you can get it for around 6 bucks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well my vote is DiorShow, but I also just adore L'Oreal's Double Extend which has two wands...one prep and one with the black or brown colour.  It REALLY holds its own against other department store brands I've tried, HTH!


----------



## Pink_Swish

CG lash blast !! its brilliant, i normally buy high end make up. But with the reccomendations, i had try it! its amazing, it volumise's and thickens without my long thick lashes looking like spiders like most mascara's!


----------



## Vanmiracle

razorbackbelle0 said:


> BADgal by Benefit is great and doesn't flake like diorShow!



YEP! But I always had troubles to get rid of the BADgal at bedtime.


----------



## daphodill84

I just got Lancome Cils booster xl, and it makes EVERY mascara I try look fabulous!  Also got Badgal Blue and DiorShow after reading this thread, and I love them=)


----------



## daniellelupo

YSL Faux Cils


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

YSL Aquaresistant


----------



## kiviane

YSL waterproof in black best one, everytime I come by their counter I just have to buy all of them to stock up b/c they always sold out in the department store near my house. So try it.....


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

What do you think is the best mascara in 2009?  Please tell me which makes your lashes the longest.  No dime store brands please, I am a cosmetics snob and truly do not think they are all that.  Just my opinion.  Tell me your favs........


----------



## godsavechanel

whats a dime store brand?


----------



## Odette

^I think she means drugstore brands.

Truthfully I've had drugstore brands that knock the socks off other high-end brands, so I don't think I have anything to contribute to this thread.


----------



## godsavechanel

^thanks, and I definately agree!


----------



## claireZk

^^ LOL same here!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Nuttin' for nuttin', but Cover Girl Professional is my favorite.  Works 100 times better than my Dior Show!  lol  Sorry can't help either.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Now that I think of it, I am a bit of a snob in that way.

I have Fatale & L'Extreme, both of which I really like.

My sister has Prescriptives, which is her fave.  But she also raves about that sample size of BE's Buxom Lash.


----------



## Lanier

I love YSL Faux Cils


----------



## ChristyR143

Guess I don't have anything to add either, as L'Oreal Voluminous is better than any high-end brand I've ever tried.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Same here! After trying several brands, I decided to try L'Oreal's Original Voluminous because of comments in this other thread -- http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/best-false-eye-lash-look-mascara-395379.html -- and it's by far the best mascara I've used, better than the more expensive ones I've tried. Love it and highly recommend it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ hey, christy! was typing while posted. that's two enthusiastic  for that mascara.


----------



## mcb100

Diorshow works wonders. I haven't tried Diorshow Iconic yet though


----------



## lunatwinkle

ChristyR143 said:


> Guess I don't have anything to add either, as L'Oreal Voluminous is better than any high-end brand I've ever tried.



Ditto *ChristyR143*!


----------



## GnomeNisse

DiorShow.

Over and over and hands down.   Best mascara.


----------



## frostedcouture

I use both diorshow iconic and max factor volume couture.
i prefer the max factor honestly.  for something you have to throw out after a little bit of time i wouldnt spend that much.  your choice of course (:


----------



## pmburk

I love Chanel Exceptionnel, and Bourjois Volume Glamour.

(My favorite drugstore brand is Max Factor 2000 Calorie!)


----------



## Cheryl

My favorite is YSL the gold double sided one.. I forget the name!! Its great though! Right now Im using Lancome something because I got one free for the giveaway law suit thing and its OK but not nearly as nice as the YSL...


----------



## Cheryl

pmburk said:


> I love Chanel Exceptionnel, and Bourjois Volume Glamour.
> 
> (My favorite drugstore brand is Max Factor 2000 Calorie!)



I bought a tube of exceptionnel when it first came out and it fried up in a couple of weeks, I asked my SA about it and she said the testers did the same thing and she much prefers the other chanel mascara to it. Have you had any dry out problems?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Ok thanks, anymore dime store /drug store same thing.


----------



## Angel1988

For me definately DiorShow Iconic, BUT only a fresh tube. I just bought my second one of it (and there's not a lot of times that I bought the same mascara twice) after a good 2month, which isn't a long time, I admit. I just really love this mascara for long clump free curled defined and volumed lashes, plus minimal smudging and easy application (which comes in handy when I'm travelling to my BF and want to put on my mascara while waiting for the train orso and only got a little mirror.

Oh and the one drug store masacare I liked a lot was Cover girl professionel, but I believe they reformulated it 'cuz suddenly it was all different. That actually was another mascara I repurchased. The ony thing I didn't like about it was the tube. It also came in a very nice 'blue black' colour which I loved. It was a dry formula (unlike Iconic) but worked very well for me: very clumpfree too and I remember being able to get my lashes to my brow bone.

The last mascara I ever repuchased was YSL effet faux cils: very nice smell (not that that mathers) and good all round mascara that like Iconic doesn't stay good a long time. It's not as clump free as Iconic I must say and it smudges a little on me.l


----------



## barbie_slayer

I have two favorites:

Diorshow Iconic and Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes

Both make my lashes full, curled, and lengthened.  I use Tarte's nearly everyday because it is much easier to remove at night and I use Diorshow for special occasions or when I'm just feeling the need to make my lashes look extra glam


----------



## SoxFan777

I got the fatale during the free cosmetics giveaway a few weeks ago.  it's awesome, but i still love diorshow.


----------



## shells

i have tried just about every mascara out there and my current fave is max factor's volume couture!  doesn't clump after many layers (which i always had probs with with loreal voluminous) and gives length and volume


----------



## Sunshine

I used to love Dior show....now my all time, hands down fav is the Lancome mascara that vibrates....(too lazy to look up the spelling..


----------



## pmburk

Cheryl said:


> I bought a tube of exceptionnel when it first came out and it fried up in a couple of weeks, I asked my SA about it and she said the testers did the same thing and she much prefers the other chanel mascara to it. Have you had any dry out problems?


 
No, I haven't had any issues with that. I had a tester that lasted almost 3 months. When I threw it away, it was still usable, I just tossed it due to age. I have a tube in my makeup bag now that I bought maybe a month ago, and it is still in good shape. Maybe they've adjusted the formula?


----------



## Imaprincess07

shells said:


> i have tried just about every mascara out there and my current fave is max factor's volume couture! doesn't clump after many layers (which i always had probs with with loreal voluminous) and gives length and volume


 This is also my new fave


----------



## Poshhoney

pmburk said:


> No, I haven't had any issues with that. I had a tester that lasted almost 3 months. When I threw it away, it was still usable, I just tossed it due to age. I have a tube in my makeup bag now that I bought maybe a month ago, and it is still in good shape. Maybe they've adjusted the formula?



my experience was the same. I've never had a tester last so long and it was really great. I'm on Estee Lauder at the moment- the vibrating one- and it's beyond terrible. No volume/ lengthning and it flakes with one coat. 
I found Diorshow better than Diorshow iconic. 
YSL fauxcils was average. 
Amplicils by Lancome is my greatest discovery so far, but I'm still looking....


----------



## shoegal27

another vote for Loreal Voluminous, that stuff makes my lashes look amazing.  My lashes are naturally long, but this stuff just makes them look insane.  I love that mascara, I should buy stock in it.


----------



## heartnaspade

Diorshow blackout.  Hands down.


----------



## mayen120

Cheryl said:


> I bought a tube of exceptionnel when it first came out and it fried up in a couple of weeks, I asked my SA about it and she said the testers did the same thing and she much prefers the other chanel mascara to it. Have you had any dry out problems?




i think chanel mascara's have this problem.....i love exceptionnel though


----------



## rainedrop1019

Another vote for DiorShow. It never clumps and always makes my lashes look so long and voluminous. I also tried Buxon by BareEssentials recently and gotta say, I loveeee that too! I can't decide if I like it more than DiorShow but those are my absolute top two. I won't use anything else anymore...


----------



## luvhautecouture

Wow I've gotta say that vibrating mascara by Lancome... ohh what the hell.. I looked up the name Oscillation.  Is amazing!!  My eyelashes are sad, point downward and short.  I've started using Peter Thomas Roth's lashes to die for, Shu Uemura eye lash curler, AND oscillation.  I put on my mascara at 8:30 this morning, and at 6 PM, they are still curled!!  Love it because usually after 2 hours my eye lashes have sagged already!


----------



## Cherry44

I used to love DiorShow, but now I'm so in love with Helena Rubinshtein (Lush Queen helena black).


----------



## smoothies

DiorShow Iconic.. but imo L'Oreal Voluminous works just as well as Iconic with a much cheaper price.


----------



## aquablueness

Another hands down for DiorShow Iconiccc!!! woott woot!


----------



## SunnyT

I'm sort of tempted to try the vibrating one, but on the other hand it sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen! I'm currently using Lancome Hypnose and am so _not _impressed. 

I need to find something that helps curl my lashes. They are nearly straight, and the outer ones actually curve down towards my eye. I upgraded my eyelash curler (got a Shu Umera, or however you spell it) and it didn't help.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Best high end: Dior Iconic
Best drugstore: L'Oreal beauty tubes. 

I noticed with the beauty tubes I get the same results as the Dior Iconic. I had no idea a drugstore mascara could be this awesome!


----------



## cbetht

ChristyR143 said:


> Guess I don't have anything to add either, as L'Oreal Voluminous is better than any high-end brand I've ever tried.



I agree! I've tried tons of high-end mascaras and always come back to this one. I love it!!!


----------



## trulyobsessed

High-end: Diorshow ( but dries out so fast) 
Drugstore: Covergirl Lashblast


----------



## amymaria

Dior Blackout + Imju Fiberwig


----------



## amymaria

SunnyT said:


> I'm sort of tempted to try the vibrating one, but on the other hand it sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen! I'm currently using Lancome Hypnose and am so _not _impressed.
> 
> I need to find something that helps curl my lashes. They are nearly straight, and the outer ones actually curve down towards my eye. I upgraded my eyelash curler (got a Shu Umera, or however you spell it) and it didn't help.


 
Try a mascara base. I rec Shiseido Mascara Base. Your curls will stay all day.


----------



## MzSHERRY

^^ I don't even use a base, just Shiseido's lasting long-lift mascara. Holds the curl all day for me.


----------



## barbie_slayer

I purchased Lancome's Oscillation around the holidays and TBH I've been too intimidated to even try it!  After all the good reviews I decided to give it a try this morning and I am definitely loving it!  It seperated my lashes perfectly which doesn't always happen with my other favorite mascaras.


----------



## legaldiva

Lanier said:


> I love YSL Faux Cils


 
I don't waste my time using anything BUT YSL's Faux Cils.


----------



## Miyoshi637

For everyday use I love Tarte's lights, camera, action. It easy to remove, makes my lash's super long and they never feel stiff. It just looks really natural. I'm also a huge fan of dior's Iconic, but sometimes it can be a pain in the butt to remove.


----------



## beejerry

Diorshow Iconic, one coat and I can even skip the eye shadow!!! I had a trial size and fell in love with it instantly. The trial tube went a long way, like a month!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I haven't tried the Iconic, but I love Diorshow! I have it in black and plum. When the black is used up, I'll give Iconic a try.


----------



## gina2328

Kiss Me Heroine Volume and Curl Mascara is my new HG and you can get it for only $2 shipping at adambeauty.com.  or other asian websites.  Also, I would recommend the Heroine makeup remover also because its waterproof and hard to remove, it does not budge.  This mascara is getting rave reviews on makeupalley.com.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

YSL Everlong!


----------



## cindy05

I only use Lancome Hypnose (waterproof). It stays put and my lashes are dark and curled all day long without giving me raccoon eyes.


----------



## lovemysavior

christyr143 said:


> guess i don't have anything to add either, as l'oreal voluminous is better than any high-end brand i've ever tried.


ita!


----------



## thithi

I've used Diorshow forever, but now I'm interested in the L'oreal and the Oscillation.... I always feel that $25 is wasted when I can't finish it in 3 months.


----------



## stylelaw

I didnt like the L'oreal at all!


----------



## Sternchen

Lash Blast is still my favorite.  Not really loving DiorShow Iconic


----------



## nwhite

I'm glad I came across this thread b/c I am looking for a new mascara also!  I used to love DiorShow but starting trying other brands (was costing too much).  

Smashbox Ionic is pretty good.  I'm using MAC Prolash now. My lashes are curled in the morning, but by afternooon they are straight!   Ugh!

I thought about buying DiorShow again b/c I know you can't go wrong with that.  But after reading this I might just try Max Factor, Cover Girl or L'Oreal again!


----------



## Rondafaye

gina2328 said:


> Kiss Me Heroine Volume and Curl Mascara is my new HG and you can get it for only $2 shipping at adambeauty.com. or other asian websites. Also, I would recommend the Heroine makeup remover also because its waterproof and hard to remove, it does not budge. This mascara is getting rave reviews on makeupalley.com.


 
OK. I'm a sucker for new mascaras, so I ordered this (found it on EBay, which was easier for me than figuring out the site).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Truthfully, I don't think high-end mascaras are worth the money at all. I would rather spend $30 on drugstore mascara than high-end, and they are very dupe-able. 

Anyway, I like Clinique High Impact right now.


----------



## Iluvbags

I am so suprised that no one has mentioned Defincils by Lancome.  Its the best one I've tired so far and used sooooo many.

I too have heard about Diorshow.  I want to try that one as well.


----------



## soph1aa

I really like Lancome Fatale that i recently got for free thru the cosmetic settlement. I  never expected to work so well . i like how the brush doesnt have any bristles but instead have tiny haircomb ish feature.


----------



## Elsie87

My favourite mascara is _Le Deux de Guerlain_ from Guerlain.


----------



## xikry5talix

heartnaspade said:


> Diorshow blackout.  Hands down.



I like this one as well. I love the look of super dark lashes!

I've heard great things about buxom lash from BE so I'm going to try that next!


----------



## Miss T

I use a combination of Clinique's long pretty lashes followed with a coat of Imju Fiberwig.


----------



## spylove22

dior iconic. I find the l'oreal voluminous clumps after the first week.


----------



## LBJ007

I absolutely love Lancome's Definicils! I receive so many compliments on how long my eyelashes are when I use it....and I do not have naturally long lashes. I am always trying the next new mascara but I always come back to Definicils.


----------



## trisha48228

diorshow iconic


----------



## mayen120

right now i'm loving lancome oscillation


----------



## NoSnowHere

Another vote for Voluminous. Can't help u with a high end brand.


----------



## mangujowa

Shu Uemura's ultimate expression + Chanel inimitable. I hate how clumpy diorshow gets after a while.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

mayen120 said:


> right now i'm loving lancome oscillation


Me too. I swear it doubles the length of my lashes.

*LBJ007*...Lancome Definicils mascara is really good too! I used that before the Oscillation came out.


----------



## Nat

My vote goes to *Bourjois Liner Effect Mascara*. It is enriched with kohl to intensify the result. Love it!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I really like any Lancome mascara, and Maybeline great lash, but not the one with the green cap, its all pink, and it makes my lashes super long and doesnt flake!


----------



## declaredbeauty

It's a "dime-store" brand... 
But Covergirl Lash Blast is bomb.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I really like Becca mascara - sweeps my lashes up like nothing else. Doesn't flake or smudge either.


----------



## pinkdiamond

estee lauder sumptuos bold volume lifting mascara is the bomb!


----------



## kiuty77

For me the biggest problem is most mascaras leaves a little ring on the inferio-temporal side of my eyes after several hours, even the waterproof ones do that too.  So, whatever mascara I use, either drugstore brand or the high end, as long as I apply one coat of Imju Fiberwig or Kiss Me Mascara, I won't have that problem.  

I truly think as long as the mascara tube is not dry and clumpy, it doesn't make THAT much of a difference (assuming you curl your lashes prior to application)


----------



## xikry5talix

kiuty77 said:


> For me the biggest problem is most mascaras leaves a little ring on the inferio-temporal side of my eyes after several hours, even the waterproof ones do that too.  So, whatever mascara I use, either drugstore brand or the high end, as long as I apply one coat of Imju Fiberwig or Kiss Me Mascara, I won't have that problem.
> 
> I truly think as long as the mascara tube is not dry and clumpy, it doesn't make THAT much of a difference (assuming you curl your lashes prior to application)



I like Kiss Me mascara too but only for day time use, very natural. I don't think it has the extra "oomph" that other mascaras do.


----------



## Veelyn

Mine is a "dime store" brand  --Another vote for L'Oreal Voluminous. Best-Mascara-Ever!


----------



## ellacoach

my faves are Chanel Inimitable, YSL Faux Cils and Diorshow Iconic. I also liked Loreal Telescopic.


----------



## ilvoelv

Lanier said:


> I love YSL Faux Cils





I agree YSL is the best!!


----------



## rghstyle

I must say all my make up is high end, however, my favorite mascara has always been from a drug store! There low prices allow me to buy a few diffrent tubes untill i find the one I love. I am a sucker who watches those mascara commercial and then goes out and buys ube to see if my lashes would really look as good as the girl in the ad!!! 

All in all, best of 2009 goes to.....

RIMMEL London Sexy Curves in extreme black

It really does add full Volume and it does not clump!


----------



## ElleT

i curl my lashes after i apply mascara. is that wrong? also, which one is better l'oreal voluminous or cover girl lash blast, i have heard alot of good from both...cant decide which one to try


----------



## Veelyn

^ You're supposed to curl your lashes before you put on mascara. And both are good, I prefer Voluminous, but Lash Blast also works really well.


----------



## faconnergarcon

i purchase makeup for my mom,sister in law,and i always purchase YSL mascara or Givenchy(circle brush) they've never liked the drugstore brands to be honest and i dont really purchase skin care or makeup from drugstores as they mostly have all the extra stuff in it thats most likely REALLY bad for our lashes,skin,etc.


----------



## Jaeniver

kiuty77 said:


> For me the biggest problem is most mascaras leaves a little ring on the inferio-temporal side of my eyes after several hours, even the waterproof ones do that too.  So, whatever mascara I use, either drugstore brand or the high end, as long as I apply one coat of Imju Fiberwig or Kiss Me Mascara, I won't have that problem.
> 
> I truly think as long as the mascara tube is not dry and clumpy, it doesn't make THAT much of a difference (assuming you curl your lashes prior to application)



Do you mean that the mascara leaves marks to your skin? If you mean this I have noticed that it can also be caused by the foundation. Some foundations leave the skin little bit "oily" and it somehow reacts with your own skin during the day (I don't know how to describe..) and this "oily" skin takes color from the mascara. You can try different kind of foundation 

Anyways my favorite mascara is definately Lancome Hypnose in black color. Would not change it for anything other!


----------



## FancyPants

Lancome Oscillation is the best mascara!
And for the price I pay for it it better be


----------



## kiuty77

xikry5talix said:


> I like Kiss Me mascara too but only for day time use, very natural. I don't think it has the extra "oomph" that other mascaras do.



I agree, Kiss Me doesn't have the extra fattening effect on the lashes.  Most of the time, I will use a volume enhancing mascara and then followed by a final coat of Kiss Me to water proof it.  I really like how easily it comes off.


----------



## faconnergarcon

Lancome Oscillation is another amazing mascara


----------



## kiuty77

Jaeniver said:


> Do you mean that the mascara leaves marks to your skin? If you mean this I have noticed that it can also be caused by the foundation. Some foundations leave the skin little bit "oily" and it somehow reacts with your own skin during the day (I don't know how to describe..) and this "oily" skin takes color from the mascara. You can try different kind of foundation
> 
> Anyways my favorite mascara is definately Lancome Hypnose in black color. Would not change it for anything other!



I am super lazy... I don't even use foundation.  It takes me 5 min to put on makeup.  lol
I only use a little bit of undereye concealer and some blemish concealer where needed, gel blush and mascara.  I have oily skin so I think it's from my eye lashes lightly touching my skin when I blink. ohhh.... maybe it's my concealer! Let me look into that.  Thanks!!


----------



## sign_coach925T

For daytime look i use chanel de exceptionnel . You have to master the twirl application but once you do it really can make your lashes curl and longer. 

For night time look I use dior show black out in khol. with one swoop of the brush lashes are made dark and long. then i use some eye shadow .


----------



## bonjourErin

ive tried maybelline and it sucked real bad. I just try to use the sample gift mascaras from estee lauder or something LOL but i love diorshow! that thing is worth its money...


----------



## Phédre

I'm loving my Diorshow Iconic, but I think I'm gonna try Lancôme Oscilliation next!


----------



## designer307

Volume Couture by Max Factor... better than any high-end brand mascara I've ever tried!


----------



## coconutsboston

oo_let_me_see said:


> nuttin' for nuttin', but cover girl professional is my favorite. Works 100 times better than my dior show! Lol sorry can't help either.


 

ita!


----------



## Vinyl

I decided to buy Lancome Oscillation since it's such a fave in this thread.  WOW, it goes on thick!!  But my eyelashes look all clumped together... I'm guessing I should comb my eyelashes before putting on mascara?


----------



## steenface

I've fallen in love with Rimmel's Glam Eyes Ultra mascara.  The wind has four prongs, two for length and two for volume.  It's perfect!  I also use Cover Girl's Lash Blast for a less glam look.  I've tried high end mascaras and have mostly preferred my drugstore brands.


----------



## LindaLove

Bare Escentuals Sephora exclusive Buxom mascara. Love it!


----------



## monokuro

I love Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara. It's the only mascara I have tried that doesn't clump or flake over the day. ^^;

Gives my lashes a lot of volume. 

Eventhough you said no drug store.. I have started using L'Oreal Voluminous mascara and it's my HG drug store brand.. does a good job as the high end ones I have tried.


----------



## loladahling

My absolute fave is Diorshow, but not Blackout. I have also started loving Max Factor False Lash Effect (think its called Lash Blast in the USA?) and Rimmel Glam Eyes too - I like it thick and gloopy!!


----------



## vhdos

I typically use department store brands (Bare Minerals is my fav) but I thought I'd try a drug store brand - Lash Stiletto.  I love it!  It's perfect.  Nice and black with a great brush for absolutely no clumping.


----------



## Loquita

I use a brand called Belcils that I get in Spain...I buy it in bulk when I visit my SO's family!!! The brush is genius, and it's the perfect jet black.


----------



## ShopGirl647

Can anyone recommend a good mascara that won't clump? I have never wore mascara before, yes this is true...because I find it too troublesome but I want to try it out. I have a tendency to chicken out and bought Maybelline Great lash but it sits untouched in my cosmetic bag until it is time to throw it out.


----------



## chuiyl

I absolutely love *Maybelline The Collsal Volum Express* in _Glam Black. 

_I have long lashes but need volume - this one doesn't clump and really boosts up the body.


----------



## devoted7

I like MAC's Zoom Lash && Diorshow!


----------



## missliberia

Hi ladies!  Mascara is what started my obsession with makeup so I thought I'd share my absolute faves with you in hopes that you would do the same.  These are in no particular order

Diorshow Extase

Lancome Definicils Pro

BeneFit They're Real

Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express

Lancome Hypnose

These have always been my go-to's for huge, black, long lashes.  Please share your faves.


----------



## 19flowers

I love Chanel's Inimitable Intense...


----------



## Alexenjie

For whatever reason I can never bring myself to buy high end mascara. It is the one cosmetic that I stick with drugstore brands. I use 3 mascaras currently:

Lash Discovery by Maybelline for my lower lashes.
L'Oreal Voluminous as a base coat on my top lashes 
Maybelline The Falsies Volume at the last layer on my top.

Does anyone else use more than one mascara every day?


----------



## Mandy421

Clinique Lash Power Long-Wearing

I've tried DiorShow and a couple Lancome and I still had problems with flaking.  This Clinique mascara is the only one that goes all day without smudging or flaking for me.  It washes off with warm water but it doesn't come off in cool water.  So if it rains, it still stays put.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Would love to see some reviews of them in our Rants and Raves forum! I love reading about then trying new products I read about in there!


----------



## Pfnille

I once thought DiorShow was the only mascara I was going to use for the rest of my life. BUT Armani's Eyes To Kill completely changed that. I mean, WOW. I have never had such beautiful lashes. Long, black, no clumps but lots of volume. 
I recommend it to everyone


----------



## Cait

DiorShow Unlimited
YSL Faux Cils #8 Sublime Grey (#9 Noir Radical runs like mad on me; #1 burns my eyes on occasion.)
Revlon GrowLuscious & GrowLuscious Plumping, Blackest Black 
Prestige My Biggest Lashes, Very Black
Maybelline Full 'n' Soft, Very Black
Clinique Naturally Glossy, Jet Black
Fusion Beauty LashFusionXL 

Must also give shout-outs to Sephora's Lash Perfecting Primer. I never got the chance to try the original Shiseido formula (only the reformulated version; along with Cargo's I think & Hard Candy's 1000 Lashes fiberized one) but I'm in love.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use Serge Lutens & Edward Bess


----------



## dearpenny

Oh there is way too many to name! I'm such a mascara snob, because I'm always on the hunt for the perfect one, but I'll just name some of my faves (not in any order):
YSL Effet Faux Cils
Armani Eyes to Kill
Lancome Doll Lashes
Chantecaille Faux Cils
L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black -this one is my all time favorite!
L'Oreal Double Extend Lash Boosting
Maybelline The Falsies
Covergirl LashBlast (blue&orange)
Covergirl Lash Perfection


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have super high standards for mascara, I go for ones that give me really huge fake looking lashes lol no natural or light look here. My favs are-

-Benefit They're Real
-Maybelline The Falsies
-Givenchy Phenomen'eyes 

I also like Tarte Lights Camera Lashes but it's not in my tops


----------



## natasha21

NARS Volumizing -- not talked about alot anywhere!!


----------



## oatmella

I'm also a fan of the Armani Eyes to Kill.


----------



## twoblue

My favorites are:
L'Oreal Voluminous
Covergirl Lash Blast
Diorshow
Sephora volumizing (can't remember the name)


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel Inimitable Intense

Lancome Hypnose Drama

Lancome Definicils


----------



## missliberia

Pfnille said:
			
		

> I once thought DiorShow was the only mascara I was going to use for the rest of my life. BUT Armani's Eyes To Kill completely changed that. I mean, WOW. I have never had such beautiful lashes. Long, black, no clumps but lots of volume.
> I recommend it to everyone



Ooh! I will definitely try that.


----------



## natalie78

Benefit They're Real.  Completely awesome in every way.


----------



## Cheryl

I cannot find anything better then Chanel's Inimitable Intense, I just bought the armani eyes to kill and I hate it.. Chanel is simply the best for my lashes.. And I have tried them all.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I like Korres Provitamin B5 Mascara, the best natural one I've used so far.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Buxom

Benefit They're Real


----------



## saban

My HG is MAC Opulash (this is the only mascara that volumizes my lashes and doesn't smudge or flake on me)
My black up would be Guerlain Nior G (great lashes with minimal smudging)
And my fav nostalgic one would be Maybelline Full n Soft (definitely lives up to its name and in the winter it would barely smudge, summer was a different story)


----------



## elleestbelle

diorshow iconic.  oh.my.gah.  LOVE this stuff!  no clumps!!  wheeeee!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

I like the Benefit They're Real very much, but just started using Bobbi Brown and absolutely love it.


----------



## holleigh

Helena Rubensteine "Spectacular" - best mascara in the world, ever ... (and sadly no longer available in the UK, shame on HR) xH


----------



## cakewannaminaj

Maybelline falsies that purple one, it's the only one that works for my super straight and short Asian lashes..


----------



## mhkmua

cakewannaminaj said:
			
		

> Maybelline falsies that purple one, it's the only one that works for my super straight and short Asian lashes..



Agreed!


----------



## ame

I always go back to Maybelline FnS wp and Maybelline Lash Discovery WP, and if I am not doing much and want something not wp for just laying around most of the day, I wear the Clinique Naturally Glossy.


----------



## toobabyish

Fairy Drops Scandal Queen!


----------



## BunnySlippers

Faves so far:
-Bobbi Brown - Everything mascara
-Estee Lauder - Sumptuous (extreme) > awesome if you want lenght and curl, works wonders  for my mum's short straight     asian lashes.
- Chanel Inimitable Intense
- DiorShow

Really want to try next:
Benefit They're Real (so many mixed reviews so am still contemplating..)
Armani Eyes to Kill


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline Full 'n Soft - can't believe they stopped selling in the UK... 
and a layer of Volum' Express® Turbo Boost Waterproof Mascara on top 
= PERFECTION!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I like Clinique High Impact in black - it's a wet one but I like that in a mascara!


----------



## piosavsfan

DiorShow Iconic, the only one I've ever liked!


----------



## karacininta

Maybelline the falsies &#128522;


----------



## XCCX

Ysl!!!


----------



## Laura88

Cannonball by Urban Decay. I will never use another mascara!


----------



## windycityaj

karacininta said:


> Maybelline the falsies &#128522;




Yup...same. I've tried all of the expensive brands, but always come back to this!


----------



## bucha

Diorshow Iconic. It does miracles. A close second would be Guerlain Noir G mascara.


----------



## jfmuni

Pfnille said:


> I once thought DiorShow was the only mascara I was going to use for the rest of my life. BUT Armani's Eyes To Kill completely changed that. I mean, WOW. I have never had such beautiful lashes. Long, black, no clumps but lots of volume.
> I recommend it to everyone



^   before eyes to kill, i just used drug store brands.. now i can never go back.   the cheap stuff always tends to flake on me by the end of the day


----------



## twin-fun

BADgal lash by Benefit is one of my faves.


----------



## Wilsom04

Rimmell at Walmart $2, every time I wear it people think I have on falsies. 3 coats rotating from each eye to dry for a few seconds.


----------



## MissEvil

I have tried almost all mascaras that are available where I live. Most mascaras actually look quite good one me but I have a lot of lashes and they are quite long already without mascara. I'ld say my favorites are Lancome Hypnose drama and babydoll. I use them together. If one wants cheaper mascara than Lancome I would recommend Max Factor calorie2000. It works really well. I would not recommend Maybelline. It flakes on me. I would also not recommend Diorshow extase as it clumps my lashes together. Of course this might be different experience for different people depending on their lashes and how many coats you put on.


----------



## CassidyLee

I used to use only Maybelline Falsies for the longest time, and it's still what I always go back to when I'm not loving any other routine I try. Right now, though, I have been using Maybelline Illegal Lengths followed by a coat of Maybelline Mega Plush (which I completely hated the first time I used it!).

I will always and have always used the Clinique Bottom Lash for my lower lashes. It's my favorite!


----------



## elay28

Maybelline falsies!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Benefit They're Real over MAC lash primer. I also like Loreal Voluminous.


----------



## designergirl6

avon "super extend extreme" mascara. i like both the waterproof and regular formulas. it's one of the best i've tried, and it's cheap.


----------



## coconutsboston

I use:
Lancome Oscillation Primer, followed by:
L'Oreal carbon black, then:
Covergirl Lashblast Waterproof


----------



## BunnyLady4

I LOVED Shu Umura, but they stopped selling it in the US


----------



## dearpenny

dearpenny said:


> Oh there is way too many to name! I'm such a mascara snob, because I'm always on the hunt for the perfect one, but I'll just name some of my faves (not in any order):
> YSL Effet Faux Cils
> Armani Eyes to Kill
> Lancome Doll Lashes
> Chantecaille Faux Cils
> L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black -this one is my all time favorite!
> L'Oreal Double Extend Lash Boosting
> Maybelline The Falsies
> Covergirl LashBlast (blue&orange)
> Covergirl Lash Perfection


 
I'd like to add to my already long list. 
L'Oreal Voluminous Full Definition -its the perfect Armani Eyes to Kill dupe! love it.


----------



## Scrock

Avon Supershock however, I want to try Maybelline Falsies because of all the great reviews.


----------



## Pursegrrl

In no particular order:

Lancome Hypnose
Maybelline The Falsies
YSL Faux Cils Shocking
MUFE Smokey Lash
Lancome Doll Lashes
MAC Zoom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Tarhls

YSL Shocking


----------



## stacmck

My two favorites lately are Benefit They're Real and Maybelline Mega Plush (great for a drugstore mascara!)


----------



## coachgirl555

natalie78 said:


> Benefit They're Real. Completely awesome in every way.


 
Where do you buy this brand?

Just asked someone else I saw just posted this brand...!


----------



## coachgirl555

stacmck said:


> My two favorites lately are Benefit They're Real and Maybelline Mega Plush (great for a drugstore mascara!)


Where do you buy the Benefit They're Real at?


----------



## ehy210

^ you can buy it at sephora.


----------



## coachgirl555

ehy210 said:


> ^ you can buy it at sephora.


 
Thank - You!!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Armani Eyes to Kill


----------



## lopeslow7

Covergirl Thick Lash


----------



## designergirl6

coachgirl555 said:


> Where do you buy the Benefit They're Real at?



it's also available at Ulta. i saw it when i was there the other day.


----------



## ehy210

cakewannaminaj said:


> Maybelline falsies that purple one, it's the only one that works for my super straight and short Asian lashes..



Do you use the one with the silver, blue, or black writing? I think they are the original, flared, and black drama. Does it hold curl?


----------



## Aeris

The BareMinerals mascara


----------



## angelicskater16

Helena Rubinstein - LASH QUEEN SEXY BACKS


----------



## springbaby

Prestige My Blackest Lashes


----------



## labelwhore04

closetoreal said:


> Prestige My Blackest Lashes



Where can i buy that?


----------



## springbaby

labelwhore04 said:


> Where can i buy that?


I get mine from London Drugs


----------



## deltalady

Prestige My Blackest Lashes


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

CoverGirl Lash Blast Volume
ELF Mineral Infused Mascara


----------



## Utsukushii

Helena Rubinstein


----------



## mk78

Personally I am a huge fan of Lancome and L'oreal mascaras and recently I have been wearing Lash Architect 4D by L'oreal and have always been asked if I am wearing extensions. Another one I would like to try is Black Up volumising and lengthening mascara. A friend of mine swears by it


----------



## jeNYC

ehy210 said:
			
		

> Do you use the one with the silver, blue, or black writing? I think they are the original, flared, and black drama. Does it hold curl?



Im Asian and I have given up on curling my eyelashes and mascara long time ago because they never stay curled and the mascara always wore them down. But last week I bought the Shiseido curler which was a perfect fit for my eyes and then I used the Maybelline Falsies black drama waterproof, brushed them out and my eyelashes stayed curled and lengthened all day!! I cant be happier!! The only con is that its kind of hard to remove but maybe its because of the eye make up remover I used. Still worth it though!!!


----------



## atlbaggirl

Dior Show Blackout
Loreal Volumious


----------



## uvgottobkidding

I've never been a big fan of Clinique, so I was very surprised to find that Clinique's new High Impact Extreme Volume mascara is the best I've used recently, maybe ever.  No clumps.  No raccoon eyes.  Thickens and lengthens.  Easy to remove.  Reasonably priced too.


----------



## airina666

Benefit's They're Real


----------



## cristalena56

Maybelline Colossal
Maybellie Illegal Length
Clinique Natural Glossy 
Tarte Lights Camera Lashes
Maybelline The Falsies

I had a lancome mascara i got a few years back that i loved, forget the name though. :/ 

Edit: wow i read through this thread after i posted and saw others mentioned clinique natural glossy too! I need to go buy some but i never goto the mall. I remember buying this for a buddy and they loved it too. I havent used it in a few years, so hopefully the formula is the same.


----------



## adoringcarmine

shu uemura ultimate expression mascara.. use combined with the lash curler and it's amazing!! seriously when i use any other mascara my eyelashes drop so much and i get that awful grey smudging but with this my eyes look perfect even after 16 hours of wear!!  i dont know why more people dont know about this... well i mean it should be no1 everywhere


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Guerlain Noir G.


----------



## felicitous

Armani Eyes to Kill


----------



## mspera

^ I just started using a sample I got of this and am loving it too! I think it may be my next full size mascara purchase.


----------



## jeye

Maybelline falsies waterproof! Lengthens, volumizes and most importantly for me, holds a curl all day! 
On some days I find it smudges a little underneath my eye but a gentle rub makes it go away, no major racoon eyes


----------



## enigma_ID

Dolly Wink Volume mascara- I love the fact that it washes off in warm water and doesn't smear with my oily eyelids.


----------



## Love Of My Life

using the Guerlain... and liking it...


----------



## *lovelux*

*MAC *- Opulash is my go-to!


----------



## felicitous

mspera said:


> ^ I just started using a sample I got of this and am loving it too! I think it may be my next full size mascara purchase.



Yes! Go for it! : )


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kiss Me Heroine Make Long & Curl or Volume & Curl mascaras - great for holding curl.  

felicitous:  is that your french bulldog?  SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## lizavet8

Prestige My Biggest Lashes (Ulta)


----------



## shp

Most of Helena rubinstein!


----------



## felicitous

Kitties Are Cute said:


> felicitous:  is that your french bulldog?  SOOOO cute!!!



No, I wish! : (


----------



## clu13

Bare mineral definition and diorshow


----------



## Molly0

Lise Watier Feline  is amazing!


----------



## glamtothemax

missliberia said:


> Hi ladies!  Mascara is what started my obsession with makeup so I thought I'd share my absolute faves with you in hopes that you would do the same.  These are in no particular order
> 
> Diorshow Extase
> 
> Lancome Definicils Pro
> 
> BeneFit They're Real
> 
> Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express
> 
> Lancome Hypnose
> 
> These have always been my go-to's for huge, black, long lashes.  Please share your faves.


I have tried so many different mascaras, a few years ago I started using Loreal's Voluminous Extra Volume Collagen mascara. It literally is amazing, it lengthens and thickens.


----------



## Girlgotstyle

I think I'll have to try the Armani as well. I'm always disappointed with mascaras and find them hard to apply. My lashes tend to stick in different directions and never separate well unless I use a base coat first.


----------



## Luva Pug

For me the best mascara is dior blackout (in the black tube).


----------



## xhb

Luva Pug said:


> For me the best mascara is dior blackout (in the black tube).


I really love clinique's High Impact Mascara.  It volumized my lashes!


----------



## gunid86

I absolutely love the Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara, i used to only use Maybelline but they would always flake on me when i dries and it would look horrible all over my face. i would definitely suggest trying the Loreal one


----------



## Msinonge

Ysl volume effet faux cils
Maybelline lash stiletto


----------



## southpaw

I've tried it seems every one from high end to drug store and the only one I've repurchased is the Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes


----------



## laura k

L'oreal Voluminous original Blackest black. The best


----------



## Koren

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill waterproof. My favorite for years before this was Shu Uemura Basic mascara, but it's been discontinued.


----------



## glossimer

Japanese brands such as those from Kiss Me and Majolica Majorca


----------



## Ellapretty

I recently discovered that I had EIGHT mascaras in rotation LOL! I decided to try one on each day to see which ones were my faves - for me they are:

-CG Lashblast volume
-Maybelline Falsies
-Marcelle Xtension Plus

and while Illegal Length doesn't provide as much volume as I'd like - I'm AMAZED at how much it extends my lashes.


----------



## rupal33

Lancome Definicils  is the best!


----------



## lawchick

Ellapretty said:


> I recently discovered that I had EIGHT mascaras in rotation LOL! I decided to try one on each day to see which ones were my faves - for me they are:
> 
> -CG Lashblast volume
> -Maybelline Falsies
> -Marcelle Xtension Plus
> 
> and while Illegal Length doesn't provide as much volume as I'd like - I'm AMAZED at how much it extends my lashes.


 
I'm so glad I popped into this thread.  This is amazing!  I think Illegal Length is amazing on your lashes!  I may have to try a tube.


----------



## dk2504

I love waterproof Diorshow, and using it with the Diorshow enhancer (white tube)  makes it even better!


----------



## sam48star

So far I like the ones from Trish McEvoy and Tarte, but I'm still looking for my HG


----------



## Belen.E

Benefit They're Real


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Boots No. 7 Exceptional Definition


----------



## na294

Armani Eyes to Kill Stretch

when I want a more natural look I love Maybeline Full and Soft


----------



## livethelake

*Clinique High Impact Extreme mascara*

Just bought a tube of this mascara based on reviews and it's Amazing!

I'm a huge fan of Givenchy Phenomen Eyes and YSL shocking  but I have to say 

Clinique surpasses both of them for volume, length, thickness and non clumpy application.   If it was waterproof, it might be close to perfection


----------



## Sharmeen

Max factor limited edition lengthing mascara and mac plush lash.


----------



## ellao4ever

bumox lash
in blackest black


----------



## catsnbags

Majolica Majorca Lash Expander Frame Plus


----------



## tchlv

Anyone have any experience with Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara? I just purchased it on Amazon.


----------



## mojito3008

DEFINITELY Lancome Oscillation for me.


----------



## timelessbeauty

I usually stick to cheaper brands since mascara expires so quickly but I can't resist high end mascaras! Especially the sleek packaging! My favs at the moment:

-Maybelline Mega Plush (great for everyday, you don't even feel it on your lashes!)
-Loreal Bare Naturale
-Helena Rubeinstein Lash Queen 
-Diorshow Blackout


----------



## missliberia

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> I recently discovered that I had EIGHT mascaras in rotation LOL! I decided to try one on each day to see which ones were my faves - for me they are:
> 
> -CG Lashblast volume
> -Maybelline Falsies
> -Marcelle Xtension Plus
> 
> and while Illegal Length doesn't provide as much volume as I'd like - I'm AMAZED at how much it extends my lashes.



Oh my! Illegal Length looks divine on you!


----------



## AalaMargaret

Max Factor Lash Perfection Mascara has a good effect on me !!


----------



## machihazel

Fairy Drops 
Hourglass


----------



## adoringcarmine

lancome hypnose!


----------



## Daniellina

Rimmer Sexy Curves is pretty good to volumize your lashes and it gives them a good curl, so you can skip the lash curler.

Also really good and cheap is the Avon Super Shock, it's a dream to get volume. I have very long very thin/sparse lashes and this is amazing. And super back too.


----------



## nostalgiaxox

Benefit "Bad Gal Lashes" has been my recent favorite.  For mascara, I like the brush to be a bit thick and this one is just perfect.  Goes on pretty smooth and not clumpy.


----------



## annam

I just pruchased a Japanese mascara. It's the best one ever!! Unfortunately all the text is in Japanese which I don't read. It's in a slightly tapered glossy black tube with a sexy cat on it in white. I highly recommend!! I think it was about $7 a tube at a local chinese grocery. 

Another one I tried recently is the Essence mascara in the blue tube. I like it almost as much as the Japanese one but it's only $4 here in Canada.


----------



## nc.girl

Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme is a favorite mascara of mine. I've tried to go back to cheaper drugstore-type mascaras, but I just can't do it after using Sumptuous Extreme.


----------



## etoile03

Love Blinc..doesn't cause raccoon eyes on me


----------



## goodmornin

I recently just tried a couple of Lancome ones, and for me, Diorshow Waterproof both regular black and Blackout Waterproof are still #1.

I tried Lancome Hypnose Waterproof, Hypnose Doll Lashes, and L'EXTRÊME and all gave much less coverage than Dior. 

While everyone complains about the diorshow brush, i found that I never have to scrape off excess mascara from the brush. With the lancome brushes, I'm always scraping stuff off, and then one side gets goopier than the other and clumps on my lashes.


----------



## SouthernBelle11

I have used Dior, Bare Minerals, Lancome, Smashbox, and many more...  

Now, I am in love with Peter Thomas Roth!


----------



## artsy

Estée Lauder Double Wear. It's the only mascara that won't smudge


----------



## Ellabellaboo

Max factor masterpiece mascara is excellent - 2/3 coats and lashes look like falsies ... People always comment on my eyelashes


----------



## mrs.schapiro

I have been using the Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Effet Extension waterproof and I am loving it!


----------



## knics33

Ellabellaboo said:


> *Max factor* masterpiece mascara is excellent - 2/3 coats and lashes look like falsies ... People always comment on my eyelashes


 
They discontinued MAX Factor in the States, which kind of made me want to cry lol.

Still find myslef always going back to CG Lashblast...


----------



## Saaraneth

I've used CG Lashblast and I like it, but my favourite right now is Fairy Drops Waterproof. I just bought the Majolica Majorca Lash Expander Frame Plus (that's a heck of a long name) and I'm excited to try it. Mascara's I loathe include some one by Rimmel, Maybelline Full n' Soft and Too Face Lash Injection. The Rimmel one was my first mascara ever, and I hated it so much I was ready to never try another mascara. And the Too Face one smells like oranges for some reason *lol*


----------



## kellyLV

Majolica Majorca's Lash KING!!! nothing like it. no need to use the curler. it curls my lashes like magic!! its all in one. volume, expander, curling mascara! and is waterptoof.


----------



## GOALdigger

maybelline falsies.


----------



## heart4fashion

I am a mascara addict.  Since trying tube mascaras I just can't go back to having to get the black under my eyes off.   Right now my faves are:

Trish McEvoy High Volume
Too Faced Lash Injection
Fairy Drops Scandal Queen

I love Benefit's They're Real, but I have a hard time getting the black underneath my eyes off and my lashes tend to fall out more when I'm washing this mascara off.   It is my favorite "non-tubing" mascara.


----------



## jo712

Max Factor Xperience Mascara. I adore the brush on this. It's not the blackest formula but I can definitely layer A LOT without clumping because of the brush.


----------



## Sziem

I love Lancôme Hypnose Drama!


----------



## Badkitty424

I am really sensitive to anything on or around my eyes. Lancôme has always been a favorite and I just bought the Doll eyes one and love it a lot.


----------



## feisty one

I adore Chanel Inimitable. Never flakes on me.


----------



## ahs483

Maybelline Falsies!! amazing!


----------



## Ghettoe

Clinique high impact does things to my lashes that I never thought possible.


----------



## Sziem

Ghettoe said:
			
		

> Clinique high impact does things to my lashes that I never thought possible.



Ooh I forgot about this mascara! Love this one too


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

So far my favorite is theBalm's Body Builder. LOVE the small brush


----------



## Princess1510

Millions de Cils - YSL  it's amazing!


----------



## hvictoriak

I loved Shu Uemura's mascara and am also a big fan of Tarte's Lights Camera Lashes! mascara. However, since I'm on a budget I've been using CoverGirl's Last Blast in the orange tube and am fairly happy with it.


----------



## GrRoxy

Givenchy Noir G, this newest one with funny wand. Amaziiiing!


----------



## Luba87

Right now - MAC haute and naughty and Benefit  they're real. Both are a pain to take off though... What do you ladies use for removal? I've tried everything it seems!! Nothing is fast and non-irritating ...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still using Serge Lutens & Edward Bess


----------



## GOALdigger

ahs483 said:


> Maybelline Falsies!! amazing!


 
yes I use to swear by Stilleto but falsies has it. Maybelline has the best mascaras.


----------



## pmburk

I have been using Too Faced Lashgasm & MAC Studio Fix mascara. Loved both, but unfortunately I had an eye infection (unrelated to the mascara) and had to toss them both out & start fresh.

Currently I'm using L'Oreal Voluminous False Fiber Lashes in Black Lacquer. Love it!! 

I also have the Voluminous False Fiber Lashes waterproof, and I like it, but it is a beeotch to remove!


----------



## graymatter

Love Lancome's Hypnose Star mascara.  I have thin, but long lashes and it really grabs all the tiny lashes that I didn't know I had.  Almost like wearing natural-looking, individual falsies.  I've tried everything, from high end to drugstore, and this is the only thing I've really stuck with.


----------



## Lsassy1

Alexenjie said:


> For whatever reason I can never bring myself to buy high end mascara. It is the one cosmetic that I stick with drugstore brands. I use 3 mascaras currently:
> 
> Lash Discovery by Maybelline for my lower lashes.
> L'Oreal Voluminous as a base coat on my top lashes
> Maybelline The Falsies Volume at the last layer on my top.
> 
> Does anyone else use more than one mascara every day?


I totally agree!!! Everything I use i high end- mostly Glo Minerals, but not mascara.

I also tend to stick with Maybeline: The Falsies, Volume Express, Colossal. 

I only use one at a time but always use Latisse! It is a lash miracle!!!


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I really like the clinique in the dark green tube.


----------



## alexisarcher7

YSL shocking and Armani Eyes To Kill but usually I just use my Covergirl 24/7 mascara in the bright orange tube.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Faux Cils waterproof


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I ordered Benefit's They're Real yesterday..I heard good things..

I've used Covergirl LashBlast forever


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

YSL MASCARA VOLUME EFFET FAUX CILS my fav


----------



## oohlaluxe

I like falsies but I want to try the one from benefit, forgot the name.


----------



## MissLaraDL

Dior's New Look mascara is my HG!!!!!!!

Second comes my YSL Shocking mascara


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Favourite is Benefit Bad Gal - the formula and brush just works for me.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my HG mascara.  I hate that it is almost $20 though.


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:
			
		

> Prestige My Blackest Lashes



I'd also like to add L'Oreal Voluminous Full Definition (a dupe for Armani Eyes to Kill) and Lancome Hypnose.


----------



## rainbowrose

I really like L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black, have been through a couple of them. I like the thin little brush because you can really make sure you coat each individual lash.


----------



## chunkylover53

DiorShow. The original DiorShow, that is. All the DiorShow variations are average.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybelline The Colossal WP mascara. I'm on my third tube. I'll try the L'Oréal Voluminous too once I can buy it in the US (seems to be much cheaper than in Europe)


----------



## Myrkur

chunkylover53 said:


> DiorShow. The original DiorShow, that is. All the DiorShow variations are average.



This. I love my DiorShow mascara, it's the only mascara that really make my eyelashes go 'wow'.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just tried NARS Voluminizing Mascara and I love it. The brush is awesome.


----------



## clu13

Used to love Dior show - but now BM defining mascara is my favorite. Not sure if they change it at all, but it does nothing for me now. 

My lashes are already very long and voluminous so I need definition because I don't care for the cat eye clumpy look I now get. But I will say, the sample of "they're real" by benefit is intriguing. I always hated bad gal but this one has evening potential.


----------



## Meimeifeng

Im a poor student so mostly I never end up buying a high end mascaras, but I do love Eyeko's Big Eye Mascara (their old line) &#10084;


----------



## BagloverBurr

Right now I'm using maybelline plush ..whatever haha in the teal tube. I'm really enjoying it


----------



## remy12

Myrkur said:


> This. I love my DiorShow mascara, it's the only mascara that really make my eyelashes go 'wow'.


 For me too. It's the best mascara I've ever used.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still liking Edward Bess, Guerlain, & Serge Lutens... although I did order
Dior & Armani from Nordstrom buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## mikdie

BeneFit They're Real! Even with my shorter lashes, I get asked if I am wearing fake lashes when I use this mascara.


----------



## ms_emkay24

I've tried Benefit, Sephora, and MAC mascara's but the best one I've used is the Maybelline Falsies mascara. I always end up going back to this after trying more expensive ones.


----------



## missbanx

Dior show - best ever

Cheap but good - rimmel in the burgundy tube - can't remember what its called


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I am loving my new Guerlain Mascara!! Can't wait to see if my lashes grow!!!


----------



## gidramom

Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Lash Extending Treatment Mascara. I was born with a lot of rashes, lol. But my left side looks always less hair than right side (weird, I know). So I thought this one might be help to make them even.
I just started using it so I'm not sure about the treatment part but it nicely separates and lengthens without clumping. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Pursestan

YSL Volume Effect Mascara-Faux Cils Luxurious Mascara

Lengthens, thickens...stays put. What more can I ask for. I love it.


----------



## darkangel07760

Oh wow love this thread!!! 
I want the longest, thickest, blackest lashes anywhere... Just not waterproof.
I was considering benefits they're real, i was told dior but i dont remember specifically... I love wearing just mascara and brow pencil... Not really into eyeliner...
So many to choose from, and everyone here recommends so many!!! Which are the top 3 that sephora sells?


----------



## missliberia

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Oh wow love this thread!!!
> I want the longest, thickest, blackest lashes anywhere... Just not waterproof.
> I was considering benefits they're real, i was told dior but i dont remember specifically... I love wearing just mascara and brow pencil... Not really into eyeliner...
> So many to choose from, and everyone here recommends so many!!! Which are the top 3 that sephora sells?



You can't go wrong with benefit they're real.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm using L'Oreal Telescopic False Lash effect right now and it's likely the BEST I've used. It's amazing, I was caught off guard because I don't always like their mascaras, but they really did a great job on this one.


----------



## Ashesela

I used to wear Physician's Formula mascara, but I haven't seen if for sale in a looong time.  Right now I  Josie Maran's GOGO mascara!!


----------



## Imnotlisa

L'oreal Voluminous .... Not sure if I love it but it's the current pick ...


----------



## noonoo07

Imnotlisa said:
			
		

> L'oreal Voluminous .... Not sure if I love it but it's the current pick ...



Same here. Been using it for years!!


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

im planing to go to get a new mascara tomorrow but im confusing of a diorshow and chanel infi...any advise? im live in aus and both of that brand is really really expensive in here more than 60$ for a mascara!


----------



## ginaniner

missliberia said:


> Hi ladies!  Mascara is what started my obsession with makeup so I thought I'd share my absolute faves with you in hopes that you would do the same.  These are in no particular order
> 
> Diorshow Extase
> 
> Lancome Definicils Pro
> 
> BeneFit They're Real
> 
> Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express
> 
> Lancome Hypnose
> 
> These have always been my go-to's for huge, black, long lashes.  Please share your faves.


I am somewhat of a mascara freak and I have been using the same mascara for years (or at least since it first debuted). I absolutely LOVE the Chanel Inimitable Waterproof black mascara. Granted it comes with a hefty price tag (around $32) but it is the only one that works for me. I have straight; medium length (semi-stubby) eyelashes and this mascara makes them look long and curled. I use my Shiseido eyelash curler and two coats of the mascara. Not clumpy and not super difficult to remove.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Dior's "Diorshow Extase" is the most amazing mascara.  Makes my lashes incredibly full.


----------



## missliberia

PinkTruffle said:


> Dior's "Diorshow Extase" is the most amazing mascara.  Makes my lashes incredibly full.



OMG, I totally agree!


----------



## missliberia

ginaniner said:


> I am somewhat of a mascara freak and I have been using the same mascara for years (or at least since it first debuted). I absolutely LOVE the Chanel Inimitable Waterproof black mascara. Granted it comes with a hefty price tag (around $32) but it is the only one that works for me. I have straight; medium length (semi-stubby) eyelashes and this mascara makes them look long and curled. I use my Shiseido eyelash curler and two coats of the mascara. Not clumpy and not super difficult to remove.



If it works, it works!  I've never tried Inimitable, but I've meant to.  GLad you found your HG!


----------



## missliberia

alpenliebe_ila said:


> im planing to go to get a new mascara tomorrow but im confusing of a diorshow and chanel infi...any advise? im live in aus and both of that brand is really really expensive in here more than 60$ for a mascara!



Hey!  I'd start with something less expensive (not to overstep) because mascara is one of those things that you can go cheap on and still look good.  AUD $60 sounds high!  DO you have any more reasonable choices?


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

missliberia said:


> Hey!  I'd start with something less expensive (not to overstep) because mascara is one of those things that you can go cheap on and still look good.  AUD $60 sounds high!  DO you have any more reasonable choices?


yes i have some reason to choose both of that brand  i did use maybeline or loreal mascara before but i have a short lashes so maybeline make it long enough but my lashes stick together...not separate lashes. thats why now im going to use high brand! in US chanel, dior....cheaper than here


----------



## missliberia

alpenliebe_ila said:
			
		

> yes i have some reason to choose both of that brand  i did use maybeline or loreal mascara before but i have a short lashes so maybeline make it long enough but my lashes stick together...not separate lashes. thats why now im going to use high brand! in US chanel, dior....cheaper than here



Oh! Well in that case, I love Diorshow Extase, I've heard excellent things about Chanel Inimitable and all the Lancome mascaras are excellent!


----------



## amariexoxo

Covergirl lash blast.


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

missliberia said:
			
		

> Oh! Well in that case, I love Diorshow Extase, I've heard excellent things about Chanel Inimitable and all the Lancome mascaras are excellent!



yeah i got a tester of a chanel inimitable and its was fine! i didnt try a lancome and dior yet! but ill go for dior extase! thks for the advise!


----------



## FashionStylist1

Benefit Bad Gal Lash. It makes my lashes long and thick!


----------



## My Love T

Lancôme CILS BOOSTER XL with Lancôme DÉFINICILS - High Definition Mascara
Works beautifully and no raccoon eyes all day long!


----------



## MrsJones85

Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara, it's just perfect


----------



## maclover

Lancome's Hypnose Drama is so amazing...I really want to try Diorshow now.


----------



## choozen1ne

Eyeko Skinny Brush mascara is really amazing , I was very surprised how much I like it 
Givenchy Noir Couture 4 in 1 Mascara and Phenomen' Eyes Mascara are amazing 
YSL Shocking and the other YSL formulas are insanely good 
Armani Eye to Kill is one of my all time favorites too - I am a bit of a mascara whore I have about 10 that I cycle through and I never wear the same formula two days in a row


----------



## Melu

choozen1ne said:
			
		

> Eyeko Skinny Brush mascara is really amazing , I was very surprised how much I like it
> Givenchy Noir Couture 4 in 1 Mascara and Phenomen' Eyes Mascara are amazing
> YSL Shocking and the other YSL formulas are insanely good
> Armani Eye to Kill is one of my all time favorites too - I am a bit of a mascara whore I have about 10 that I cycle through and I never wear the same formula two days in a row



I agree on phenomeneyes and shocking mascara. Should try the others you mention as it appears we like the same kinds!


----------



## coletmenot

Covergirl Lash Blast


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel sublime waterproof. It's easy to apply, no need for eyelashes curler


----------



## Ardilna

I used to love lancome range, but just started using estee lauder for a change.


----------



## lazeny

I'm using Maybelline Volum Express and Lash Stilleto right now. But I still consider  MAx Factor Lash Extension Effect and False Eyelash Effect as the best combination for my short and thin eyelashes.


----------



## 628628

Shiseido Maquillage!


----------



## bubbleloba

Lancome doll lashes! Doesn't clump and it definitely amplifies.


----------



## alice87

choozen1ne said:


> Eyeko Skinny Brush mascara is really amazing , I was very surprised how much I like it
> Givenchy Noir Couture 4 in 1 Mascara and Phenomen' Eyes Mascara are amazing
> YSL Shocking and the other YSL formulas are insanely good
> Armani Eye to Kill is one of my all time favorites too - I am a bit of a mascara whore I have about 10 that I cycle through and I never wear the same formula two days in a row


I agree with Givenchy and YSL, I will look for the other two.


----------



## SouthernBelle11

I have ALWAYS struggled finding a mascara I like and I recently started using one I really, really, like!!! 

Too Faced Lash Injection

It provides me great results (short, thin eyelashes) AND it does not ever run and washes off like in a gel form so you never ever get raccoon eyes!


----------



## mspera

Chanel Le volume 
Chanel initiable
Giorgio Armani - eyes to kill
Diorshow - iconic


----------



## rainrowan

I don't have specific versions but I liked using Dior in the past. L'Oreal Voluminous is excellent and affordable.


----------



## bnjj

Based on this thread I tried Prestige My Blackest Lashes and really quite like it.  It's inexpensive and does a really good job of lengthening and is very black, which I like in a mascara.  It's quite wet though so I do scrape off the wand first.


----------



## CoachChris

Ladies on the QVC board raved about this:  Best Lash Extreme  $3.99 Walgreens.  I love it!! Doesn't smudge, flake, run, stays on, I could go on and on.....


----------



## AndieAbroad

I get quite watery eyes, so I need to go waterproof in order to avoid the panda/raccoon look. My picks...

After payday: Diorshow Iconic Extreme Waterproof
Before payday: L'oreal Lash Architect 4D Waterproof


----------



## UnderTheStars

Urban Decay Vintage Big Fatty (still kicking myself for not stocking up when it was $5)
Rimmel Day 2 Night (I know lots of people don't like it, but I do)


----------



## c0uture

rainrowan said:


> I don't have specific versions but I liked using Dior in the past. L'Oreal Voluminous is excellent and affordable.



Love this!


----------



## EMMY

Giorgio Armani-Eyes to Kill...best ever IMHO


----------



## tadpolenyc

i've been a fan of l'oreal voluminous waterproof for years mainly because after putting it on, it would hold the curl on my stick straight asian lashes instead of weighing them down like other formulas i've tried. i recently got a sample of nars larger than life volumizing mascara and it does the same thing with much, much less clumping. new hg!


----------



## omiart

Rimmel's Lash Accelerator. Looks awesome and *doesn't smudge*. Claims to stimulate lash growth but I'm not sure about that, it might ever so slightly but there isn't a dramatic change.


----------



## d-girl1011

Clinique High Impact for my sensitive eyes  I used to use MACs X Mascara - but they discontinued it - worst


----------



## brw

I've tried quite a few, but I always go back to Diorshow. 

I need to try Armani 'Eyes to Kill' now, though, since it's so loved!


----------



## spylove22

I've been using MAC false lashes and I really like it.


----------



## CocoChubs

Blinc is great. It never smudges.


----------



## jessluvlv

Shocking by YSL, not to be corny but I was shocked at the length and volume it gave


----------



## maryweasley

Maybelline The colossal volume express + Rimmel Lash accelerator = AMAZING!


----------



## Chelltastic

Fairydrops mascara. I'm not a big mascara person solely because my lashes are short and nothing ever does much for them, but Fairydrops makes them look so long and pretty. Seriously one of the best fiber mascaras out there!


----------



## lovepup

Loreal--the one with one end being white and the other red. Works great! My eyelashes point downwards naturally but when I use a curler with this they actually stay curled.


----------



## libertygirl

One coat of L'Oreal Telescopic mascara (with curled lashes using the Shu Uemura curler) followed by Majolica Majorca Lash Expander. Instant false lash effect  (I've stopped using false lashes since discovering this).

For day-to-day, just a coat of Majolica Majorca Lash Expander works great


----------



## rainrowan

Anyone try DiorShow Blackout Waterproof mascara? 

Tried it the other day and I'm on the fence... it is dark, but lashes are clumpy even with the initial applications with a light hand. Should I be using some kind of eyelash conditioner first?

It was nearly impossible to take off. What mascara remover works on DiorShow?


----------



## charlene2098

lawchick said:


> I'm so glad I popped into this thread.  This is amazing!  I think Illegal Length is amazing on your lashes!  I may have to try a tube.



Thanks for the picture. It's really helpful.


----------



## ln88

rainrowan said:
			
		

> Anyone try DiorShow Blackout Waterproof mascara?
> 
> Tried it the other day and I'm on the fence... it is dark, but lashes are clumpy even with the initial applications with a light hand. Should I be using some kind of eyelash conditioner first?
> 
> It was nearly impossible to take off. What mascara remover works on DiorShow?



I use the original Dior Show and Nivea Eye Makeup Remover Express works well with it


----------



## Time2Bme

I start of with Lancome's Oscillating (sp?) primer followed by three coats:
Lancôme Definicils Precious Cells
Lancôme Hypnose
Lancôme Hypnose Doll lash

First one gives me length. Second gives me volume and the Doll Lash separates the lashes and adds a great finishing touch. I've never found one mascara to do it all.


----------



## missliberia

Time2Bme said:


> I start of with Lancome's Oscillating (sp?) primer followed by three coats:
> Lancôme Definicils Precious Cells
> Lancôme Hypnose
> Lancôme Hypnose Doll lash
> 
> First one gives me length. Second gives me volume and the Doll Lash separates the lashes and adds a great finishing touch. I've never found one mascara to do it all.



Wow. I've heard of people using 3 mascaras. I love Lancome and I hear it is best to stick with one brand for layering.


----------



## Time2Bme

missliberia said:
			
		

> Wow. I've heard of people using 3 mascaras. I love Lancome and I hear it is best to stick with one brand for layering.



Pitiful isn't it!!! I kept trying different mascaras and was never happy with the look. I remember reading an article where an actress was being interviewed. She said she did it. I thought - ah ha....that's how they get that to work!  I tend to go back to Lancôme but I have tried layering with other lines. I've used Bobby Brown Everything Mascara and it has worked well.  I found YSL too wet and I ended up with raccoon eyes by the end of the day. I don't have to use waterproof mascara if I use Lancôme. 

I am tempted to try Chanel now though ... It is one of the few brands I haven't tried


----------



## L.LAllen

I love the Lorac Visual Effect! It has a weird brush but it helps with my baby lashes. Plus, its taper at the end so I could hit up the corner lashes! 

I also just got the Smashbox Bionic... Has anyone tired it yet?


----------



## renyin

Japanese brand Blinc


----------



## Tarhls

Huge fan of YSL Shocking


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've fallen back in love with l'Oreal - Lash Architect - Carbon Gloss Mascara


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still using Serge Lutens & Edward Bess.  they have been working for me for a long time..

No flaking ...


----------



## HollieDollie

Im alternating between Mac False Lash Extreme and Benefit They're Real. I hadnt even thought of using them both together, going to try first thing tomorrow. Oh I so hope this is my HG!!


----------



## nygrl

I love Benefit badgal and Lancome Definicils. Never tried layering mascara before, but that sounds like a great idea. Will have to try it tomorrow!


----------



## MsBusyBee

Benefit - They're real


----------



## designerdreamin

DiorShow Extase here.  I keep thinking though that I should try L'Oreal or Maybeline because I've heard so many people say over the years that mascara is the one thing you can go cheap with and still look good.  Anyone got a good dupe for Extase?


----------



## Time2Bme

nygrl said:
			
		

> I love Benefit badgal and Lancome Definicils. Never tried layering mascara before, but that sounds like a great idea. Will have to try it tomorrow!



I started combining different mascaras when I didn't find one that gave me the results I liked. If I got one that made my lashes nice and long, they looked two spindly. If I went for volume, I ended up with raccoon eyes. For my eyes, I like to use one for lengthening first. I like Lancôme Definicils or precious Cells Definicils. Second I do Hypnose for volume and I always finish off with Hypnose Doll Lash. I love this one as a final coat. Sometimes I only do 2 types, but I always end with Doll Lash. I'm not as fond of the Doll Lash Star brush. I prefer the original Doll Lash. 

They say you can build Hypnose, but when I tried doing multiple coats of it, I ended up with black circles midday. By layering I seldom get smudges but still get the effect I like.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Although I've tried many, I keep going back to the cheap Loreal Voluminous. I love Diroshow Blackout, but I don't think its any better than Voluminous on me. I have to say though that one time I must have bought an old tube of the Loreal and it clumped a lot, it was just that one time though. Its a thickening mascara instead of a lengthening one- I don't need any more length, just volume on my lashes.


----------



## jhs216

rainbowrose said:


> I really like L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black, have been through a couple of them. I like the thin little brush because you can really make sure you coat each individual lash.



Was just going to rave about this product. The brush is excellent and my eyelashes always fan out perfectly without clumping. Also creates volume! I've been through tons of designer mascaras (Hypnose and Hypnose Doll, Definicils, DiorShow Extase, Chanel, YSL, Benefit) but none create this almost fake lashes look.


----------



## BradyxB

Love love love Benefit They're Real at the moment! I want to try MAC's new one though.


----------



## brainstorm

Loreal's Voluminous. Can't beat it!


----------



## BradyxB

brainstorm said:
			
		

> Loreal's Voluminous. Can't beat it!



I used to love this! Maybe I need to try it again


----------



## Iadorepurses

My favorites are:
Maybelline Full 'N Soft and Cover Girl Lash Blast.  I use Dept. store make up for everything except mascara.  I just always go back to drugstore mascaras.


----------



## uhohgloria

I recently tried Lancôme Definicils and it works amazing with my short Asian lashes.. And it holds my curl!


----------



## soulfly

was using diorshow for many many years, until I recently got the benefit they're real as a b-day gift from Sephora and I fell in love!!


----------



## handbag_fetish

Diorshow has been my holy grail for years! Love it! 

I occasionally use Clinique Bottom lash mascara for my bottom lashes and NARS Larger than Life.

I've tried almost every mascara out there over the years and I still find that Diorshow is my favorite.


----------



## fendifemale

RealDealGirl said:


> Although I've tried many, I keep going back to the cheap Loreal Voluminous. I love Diroshow Blackout, but I don't think its any better than Voluminous on me. I have to say though that one time I must have bought an old tube of the Loreal and it clumped a lot, it was just that one time though. Its a thickening mascara instead of a lengthening one- I don't need any more length, just volume on my lashes.



Amen!
My top 3:
Diorshow Blackout
Diorshow Showtime
Loreal ANYTHING!


----------



## exotikittenx

Lancôme Definicils - this is my number one favorite!
Maybelline Falsies
Dior Blackout
L'Oreal Voluminous in Carbon Black


----------



## stmary

I love Lancome Hypnose Star. For me its the best mascara evet!


----------



## roses5682

anyone try MAC's new In extreme dimension lash? It looked promising and the SA raved about it.


----------



## lilbuddhagal

sweet imma try Loreal Luminous since I've seen a few thumbs from you ladies! 
for me, i use CHERRY BLOOMS BRUSH ON FIBRE EXTENSION LASHES. Very effective. I cant do fake eyelash extensions and adding 2-4 lots of mascara doesn't help cuz it clogs up and looks messy. But my current mascara works like a charm!


----------



## rizzie

I use Clinique High Impact Mascara in Black/Brown. Most mascaras irritate my eyes and Clinique doesn't, even when I wear contacts. I've been using it for years and I absolutely love it.


----------



## dolcerosa

Ysl Shocking


----------



## MissNataliie

A cross between Dior Show and MAC's Haute & Naughty! Depends on the look I want.


----------



## Tarhls

+1 for YSL Shocking.  One coat for a great effect or a couple for 'shocking'... Love it.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

I decided to try Diorshow based on the hype. I used it and I was having doubts in the back of my mind, so I did a little experiment.

Last night, I tried my old Maybelline Full N Soft on one eye and Diorshow on the other. Then asked my boyfriend, who is clueless about makeup, which eye looked better. I did not disclose which was which. He chose Maybelline.

Disappointing. This is going back to Sephora this weekend, but I am going to try Iconic.

Also, quick question. I use waterproof mascara on my lower lashes. I know with drugstore brands, their waterproof counterparts have slightly less volumizing/lengthening properties than the regular. Is this also the case for Diorshow? I bought both waterproof and regular, and if the volumizing/lengthening properties for waterproof and regular are the same, I'm going to just get waterproof and spend the extra $25 on something else!


----------



## HANALYMI

I use Perfect Mascara Defining Volume by Shiseido. It's longlasting and easy to wash.


----------



## allurella

i love benefit's they're real, but it's such a pain to remove!


----------



## ValHerself

I have used just about every mascara known to mankind and my favorite is always going to be chanel inimitable mascara (: love love love it!


----------



## ln88

I used to love diorshow but I just bought a tube of YSL Faux Cils (original formula) and it is amazing!!!


----------



## missliberia

I really have chilled out on high end mascaras lately because I get my fix at the drugstore. Anybody have drugstore faves they want to share? I've been using L'Oreal Power Volume 24 lately. Also Voluminous Million Lashes.


----------



## sam48star

Right now I'm loving Tarte Lights Camera Lashes.


----------



## alice87

Givenchy noir couture mascara, the best!


----------



## armcandy3

I like

Benefit they're real for everyday use
Lancôme hypnosis drama for night out
Also liked mac zoom

I'm curious to try ysl faux cils and chanel inimitable


----------



## nn21

chanel le volume


----------



## Sweet Fire

I prefer Chanel Iminitable.

I like that it is a smooth dark black and not chalky. The formula does not effect my sensitive eyes and it stays put but easily washes off. Its also more natural vs dramatic.


----------



## myworld

YSL faux cils (original one regular black) is very good, except only for region where the humidity is above 70% it smudges when stay outdoors

YSL faux cils noir radical - similar effect except more wetty formula and more smudge to regular YSL faux cils black.

Diorshow iconic extreme - is good smudge free natural lash separating & curling formula which is rinseable with warm water ~ no pain from removing total water proof mascara

Diorshow newlook - i like it and uses it. Fairly good mascara gives naturally beautiful lashes and extreme wearable formula doesn't smudge easily in humid hot summer. Coats lashes well without giving clumpy look but down side is just not volumising enough to be that all-in-one (claimed) mascara.

Diorshow extase is not bad either and it's more volumizing than all above mentioned dior mascaras. Brush could be not suitable for all and it could be clumping for some lashes. Doesn't smudge easily but not that much resistant either. 

Diorshow (original) - only mascara personally i don't like much. Probably one of the most volumizing from dior but it doesn't give enough curl and doesn't hold the curling effect long enough.

Laura Mercier faux lash mascara - Overall fairly nice mascara. Got generous big dense brush that easily grabs the lashes and coats them evenly, volume is buildably good, doesn't smudge easily and curls pretty well. Pretty similar to but not exactly same as YSL faux cils. One plus point is that it got better smudge resistance to YSL from my experience.

Chanel inimitable - ok mascara. separates the lashes and curl alright but not impressive at all. for me it's not worthy the repurchase.   

Guerlain G noir - mirror casing is yes and no for some.  Casing is heavier to carry but very good mascara does all the effect, curling, volumising and separating. Doesn't try the lashes and intense black formula doesn't smudge easily. Keeps the effect longer at least 8 hours on my lashes. Most expensive mascara among my collection but refill is cheaper.

hearing good review on chanel le volume so will buy to check out soon.


----------



## Couture_Girl

freaking LOVE dior lash maximizer  gone through like 23432 tubes of it. so expensive, but worth it to make my lashes amazing


----------



## sumita

I really love Loreal Telescopic mascara! One of my favorites.


----------



## Nikky10

One of my faves right now is Mac's Dazzle Lash.
My drugstore favorites are the original Covergirl Lash Blast, L'oreal Voluminous, and Maybelline Full and Soft.


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kills  gives lovely separation and volume.
Clinique High Impact
Lancome Hypnose 
Mac Plush Lash for va va voom volume


----------



## until.september

My absolute favorite at the moment is Lancome Hypnose Drama Waterproof! 
Maybelline The Falsies WP is similar, but not as good. I love them both 

I have Asian lashes (short, droopy, angled down). I find that Shu Uemura is the best curler to use for my eye shape and I always NEED a waterproof mascara in order for the curl to hold. Non-waterproof mascaras are too heavy and they make my lashes droop down without fail.


----------



## firstclasscoach

For definition - Lancome Definicils
For dramatic length - DiorShow
For budget - Maybelline Great Lash

As a redhead, I always choose brown.  Black just looks too fake.  I can't go clear either because my lashes are naturally blonde.


----------



## Mininana

Lancome Hypnose & Loreal voluminous


----------



## coconutsboston

sumita said:


> I really love Loreal Telescopic mascara! One of my favorites.



The new one or the old one with the spiky ball brush?  I hate that they discontinued the old one because I loved it.  I'm not trying the new one until I get some feedback


----------



## sumita

coconutsboston said:


> The new one or the old one with the spiky ball brush?  I hate that they discontinued the old one because I loved it.  I'm not trying the new one until I get some feedback



I was talking about the old one, did not realize the new one is different! Oh no! I love the old one and haven't tried the new one.


----------



## coconutsboston

sumita said:


> I was talking about the old one, did not realize the new one is different! Oh no! I love the old one and haven't tried the new one.



Yeah, it makes me sad.   I know Ulta has a version of it, but the ratings weren't very good.  I guess I'll have to splurge on the Givenchy version now, because I haven't found the L'Oreal one online to order anywhere.


----------



## Lyn2005

I just received a sample of the Dior iconic overcurl mascara and LOVE it! No eyelash curler required, my lashes just look thick, long and curled with this mascara! This new version beats the old Iconic regular version.

The brush is curved, and helps with the curling of the lashes. I have stubborn Asian lashes that point downwards, and this mascara eliminates the need for my eyelash curler. It goes on glossy black, and thickens the lashes.

Anyone else try it yet?? I got mine by redeeming 100 points for the beauty reward at sephora


----------



## OverAnalyst

Loreal Voluminous is my all-time favorite. I like Clinique's, too, but for the price difference, I'll stick with Loreal.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Casual daytime: Maybelline One by One
Length nighttime: Benefit They're Real
Thickness nighttime: MaxFactor False Lash


----------



## Love Of My Life

My favorites are Serge Lutens & Edward Bess... been using them for years
they works because I don't get any black dots under my lashes


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal Lash Architect Carbon Gloss Waterproof - Its cheap, and I like it! If I had more to spend on mascara I'd love to try Dior and Lancome - they always get such GREAT reviews!!


----------



## angel143

Lancome hypnose waterproof since I have really oily lids.


----------



## TriPaC87

My favorite is Rimmel Glam Eyes Flirt... I have been wearing it for about three years now. I only use it on my top lashes though. (I use really small applicator mascara for my lower lashes.) It has a rubber wand and it separates, lengthens, and volumizes really well!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lancome Hypnose, Buxom Lash.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

The new YSL Babydoll lashes is amazing!!


----------



## hanagirl

Heroine Mascara.  It's a Japanese brand. It's just make my thin lashes look thicker and longer. Many Asians swear by this product  try doing a search on Google


----------



## Time2Bme

I can't remember if I replied to this...I bought a Lancôme oscillating mascara to try last time and I love it. I am a big fan of Lancôme mascaras. I always end up coming back to them. I use the oscillating primer and thought I would try the mascara. 

It does a great job of spreading your eye lashes if they are clumped together anywhere. The key to using it is a light hand. If you press too hard it doesn't apply nicely. I will definitely be repurchasing.


----------



## Passau

Dior Iconic Overcurl is AWESOME!!


----------



## Staci_W

Buxom all the way


----------



## milksway25

Le Volume Chanel & Guerlain lash


----------



## katran26

Ysl


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Mac In extreme dimension lash


----------



## spylove22

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Mac In extreme dimension lash



 Absolutely!!!


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

I only buy drugstore mascara since mascara doesn't last long and there are some pretty good products out there. My absolute favorite mascara is the Maybelline Rocket, really makes a difference in my lashes. Plus, all of my friends love it too


----------



## Aliska

Kevyn Aucoin The Volume Mascara - I was through billion of mascaras and this is it, this is the one.


----------



## TwiNnie

At this time, L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black. Absolutely!


----------



## heavenx3

Kissme mascara is the best


----------



## alice87

Givenchy noir couture mascara in black satin is the best!


----------



## sundriedlacquer

Bobbi Brown Extreme Party mascara and Essence "all eyes on me" black multi-effect mascara!


----------



## terebina786

Maybelline the Rocket Mascara. It really works well, doesn't flake and my fiance thought I was wearing falsies! LOL


----------



## nessie805

Lancom Doll Lashes. 
Although i will say... I am Really liking Mary Kays Love Lash Mascara. And ive started to use primer aswell  with that and either mascara = Amazing!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

For me it begins and ends with YSL Shocking. 

What takes 5-8 minutes and numerous coats of other mascaras, it takes literally two swipes Shocking in about 10 seconds which is usually well worth the money for me.


----------



## Tarhls

^^^ +100

Shocking is the best mascara I've used for easy, dramatic lashes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Trying YSL mascara... so far so good


----------



## Crocodile

The new dior overcurl is amazing!


----------



## splashinstella

I swear on these two + an eye lash curler. It's like natural fake lashes !


----------



## annebelle

*Hypnôse Drama is the best I've ever used for volume and length. The black is also very dramatic, which I love. *

*I haven't tried the water proof version but I'm guessing it's just as good.*


----------



## lovemysavior

After using L'Oreal's Voluminous for over two decades, I am currently loving L'Oreal's Power Volume 24H.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Inimitable Intense is my favorite...


----------



## starmyk88

Clinique, I forget the kind, but it is in a little black bottle, lasts forever and never clumps!


----------



## milhouse13

Benefit They're Real!

So fabulous!  Went through about 15 different mascaras (including Dior and Chanel) before I stopped at this one! Doesn't flake or clump whatsoever, and does the best job of separating my lashes.


----------



## CocoMeow

Estee Lauder Magnascopic.. makes me never want to try another mascara again.


----------



## deltalady

I've really been loving Tarte Gifted mascara. It lengthens and separates beautifully!


----------



## SmoothOperator

Falsies in the purple tube. I use drug store mascara.


----------



## missliberia

SmoothOperator said:


> Falsies in the purple tube. I use drug store mascara.



Been wearing this lately as well. And I absolutely love it.


----------



## jtf0420

My favorites are Chanel Le Volume, InImitable, and Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill is my latest obsession (it comes in an awesome tube...I'm a sucker for packaging!)


----------



## Couture_Girl

i think i own 30 mascaras. -_- 
my favorites in order.
( i always use the Dior Lash plumper serum- pretty freakin good for asian lashes.. although my lashes are pretty long and curly for asian lashes) 
1. Dolce and Gabanna Volume mascara (black tube) - this sh*t is AMAZING OMG 
2. Cover Girl Clump Crusher mascara
3. Armani Eyes To Kill
4. Lancome Hypnose Drama 
5. Benefit They're Real


----------



## Mademoiselle A

l'oreal mascara mega  the beeeeest one really !! I love more than my dior and chanel !


----------



## missliberia

Couture_Girl said:


> i think i own 30 mascaras. -_-
> my favorites in order.
> ( i always use the Dior Lash plumper serum- pretty freakin good for asian lashes.. although my lashes are pretty long and curly for asian lashes)
> 1. Dolce and Gabanna Volume mascara (black tube) - this sh*t is AMAZING OMG
> 2. Cover Girl Clump Crusher mascara
> 3. Armani Eyes To Kill
> 4. Lancome Hypnose Drama
> 5. Benefit They're Real



I see you are in love with #1


----------



## Bentley1

Lancome Hypnose Drama

Tried all the high end mascaras, pretty much, and I just keep coming back to this for many years now.


----------



## New York City

Maybelline Falsies 
DiorShow Blackout 
YSL Faux Cils 
Benefit They're Real 
Lancôme Hypnose


----------



## janesBydiction

I've tried almost every drug store mascara but I always come back to L'oreal Voluminous in the original packaging. Love it.


----------



## Hiyori

Heroine Make in Volume & Curl is my absolute favourite. I swear by this brand. The Long & Curl doesn't seem to work so well for me though.


----------



## vietnamese

I love Helena Rubistein mascara , i will stick with them the rest of my life haha &#128076;


----------



## RealDealGirl

I just discovered Benefit Bad Gal lash and love it. It's the best mascara I ever used!


----------



## poppylee

thanks for your sharing! lovely collection!


----------



## sheishollywood

I've used every mascara out there, or at least close to it... from Chanel, Lancome, Dior, Mac, Nars, Estee Lauder, Benefit, Cargo, and more! But my favorite so far and I'm on my 5th or more tube (which I've never been a repeat purchaser more than twice) is Loreal Voluminous False Fibre (non-waterproof). It add's a bit of length and thickness and I have very thin and short lashes. I've never gotten so many comments about how long my lashes are until I started using this product. 10$ at a drugstore too!


----------



## kristyc

I prefer subtle mascara's so my GoTos are ELF's Mineral Infused Mascara (no clumping, no spidery look but ELF isn't exactly consistent in their quality though) as well as Avon's Super Shock. I tend to stay away from the waterproof ones because of how difficult it can be to get off!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still using Serge Lutens & edward bess...have tried others but they leave little black dots
under my eyes..


----------



## twin-fun

L'Oreal Voluminous mascara. I've tried everything from premium brands such as Dior, Lancôme, and Chanel to drugstore brands like Neutrogena and Maybelline to pretty much everything that Sephora sells in store and this one works beautifully at a price that can't be beat.


----------



## timelessbeauty

My holy grail is Helena Rubenstein lash queen, I got it in Europe at a duty free shop and I can't seem to find it anywhere in New York....


----------



## coachwife6

By Terry


----------



## lizwis

Clinique High Impact is amazing. I'd previously been using Dior, which I didn't find near as impressive as the raves I'd heard about it.


----------



## Time2Bme

I second the Clinique High Impact being amazing. I got a sample at Sephora. I love it. I stopped using Clinique mascaras years ago because they smudged. The SA said they had changed the formulation. This one is really nice.


----------



## EMMY

Armani Eyes To Kill..I USED to love Lancome Definicil but I don't like it anymore..I'm wondering if they changed the formula..


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I got maybelline the rocket yesterday - it's amazing!!!!


----------



## Lamees

Chanel le volume; it is unbelievable!! It makes my eyes as if I have false eyelashes. I highly recommended for those who want more volume and length. For me, this mascara is dramatic that I only use it for evening. In the morning when I go to school I switch between maybelline volume express and Clinique high impact.


----------



## badbananagirl

Chanel Le volume for me it's amazing and definitely the best, I also love Armani Eyes to kill and Effet Faux cils Shocking by Ysl


----------



## fashiongirl26

I'm in love with Chanel Le Volume. I have it in black, prune, bleu and now bronze.  It makes my lashes so full and luscious. 

My next go to is Armani Eyes to Kill.  It's a close second to Chanel.


----------



## Cupsofjoy

Clinique high impact is a winner for me.


----------



## jobeone

I have two favourites, Benefit They're Real and Maybelline The Falsies. Such great quality products.


----------



## Agg0727

You guys need to try Jordana "best lash extreme" really really good and its like 2.99 at Walgreens!


----------



## Lady Stardust

jobeone said:


> I have two favourites, Benefit They're Real and Maybelline The Falsies. Such great quality products.



These are my top 2 as well! I use both since They're Real gives me great length and the Falsies gives me volume and flare. Some other good ones are- Guerlain Cils d'Enfer, Tarte Lights Camera Lashes, and Givenchy Phenomen'eyes


----------



## Marlimakeup

missliberia said:


> Hi ladies!  Mascara is what started my obsession with makeup so I thought I'd share my absolute faves with you in hopes that you would do the same.  These are in no particular order
> 
> Diorshow Extase
> 
> Lancome Definicils Pro
> 
> BeneFit They're Real
> 
> Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express
> 
> Lancome Hypnose
> 
> These have always been my go-to's for huge, black, long lashes.  Please share your faves.



I LOVE !!!
Rimmel Volume Flash
YSL Yves Saint Laurent Volume Effet Faux Cils Mascara-Intense Black
LANCOME Hypnose-Doll Eyes



Hope it helps!
XxX


----------



## Louise26

jobeone said:


> I have two favourites, Benefit They're Real and Maybelline The Falsies. Such great quality products.


 
 Agreed! I was a Maybelline girl before - totally obsessed with Benefit at the moment.


----------



## Ariel19

Tarte lights, camera, lashes


----------



## Amazona

A new discovery, Sensai Majorca Majolica. Seriously lengthening!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Ysl #3 in blue non water proof that's the best, been using it for years always go back to it


----------



## milksway25

so far i am loving Chanel Le Volume Mascara & Chanel Inimitable Guerlain mascara is really goo also


----------



## 515lvlover

Lancome Hypnose Drama is current favorite, but always on the market for the next best thing!  love thick dark lashes!


----------



## BridgetteRaes

Trish McEvoy, hands down!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bare Minerals Flawless waterproof mascara (my hot summer day choice- otherwise, Guerlain waterproof)


----------



## Aishano7

The new Chanel (Le Volume de Chanel). Makes me look like I'm wearing falsies


----------



## curious.yuzu

In Japan there is a brand called Heroine. The mascara I like using gives great volume and curls my lashes instantly. After not being able to find a mascara like it, I've had to stock up before coming back to Canada.


----------



## Miva

Volumizing Helena Rubinstein in black, works like a charm


----------



## redrose000

I have really bad sensitive eyes that gets red, watery, and itchy from mascara. The one that works is Benefit.


----------



## 515lvlover

Just got Benefit They're Real this weekend and loving it!


----------



## Dorothyjordan

L'Oreal Voluminous


----------



## jan0150

Chanel's imitable intense is the best I've ever tried for sparse lashes. Two coats are perfect!


----------



## Bab830205

DiorShow Black Out


----------



## roses5682

I got a test size of Benefit They're Real, and I'm really loving it. This may be my new go to mascara.


----------



## Tarhls

I am a recent convert to Diorshow 360, it is fantastic!


----------



## Tilna

Hey, try Envyderm mascara....i use this product..and believe me it worked out for me...


----------



## chongyuo

I'm using Lancôme hypnose and are truly better that the Chanel one .. 

Wanted to try the Guerlain and Dior one up next .


----------



## its_laulau

Used to be Lancome Definicils, but Benefit's They're Real has it beat by a mile.


----------



## thebreat

Benefit They're Real
It makes my lashes totally unreal!


----------



## theITbag

Benefits they're real.


----------



## Spicy_K

Another vote for Benefit They're Real.

The volume lasts all day!


----------



## melvina3

Love my Benefit They're Real and BADgal Lash together!


----------



## Tilna

Iam using Envyderm Mascara....am fully satisfied with this product....just try and reply bck ladiesss


----------



## cheerbaaby95

I love to use Estee Lauder, Sumptuous Bold/Volume lifting mascara.
It makes your lashes look thick and lengthy.


----------



## Meagan.

I'm going to try some of these, iv never found one worth buying twice for me


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Benefit They're Real and Lancome Hypnose.


----------



## Bentley1

Lancome Hypnose Drama


----------



## mmmsc

Anyone here with allergies to eye makeup have a mascara to recommend? I also wear contacts and pretty much ANY mascara or eye makeup always ends up irritating my eyes. I need a good mild and non-itchy mascara if anyone can tell me. I think I have bought them all but so far nothing has worked. Thanks


----------



## Theren

Artistry volumizing mascara hands down.


----------



## Eimii

Benefit they're real is my current favourite for sure. I was surprised at how much I liked it because I don't usually love benefit


----------



## ms.relentless

I like Dior ..trying to get off of the semi-permanent lashes...#teamlava-lash


----------



## mizz852

Absolutely love my Sisley Paris mascara, it's expensive, but worth every single penny. My eyelashes are quite straight by nature (even after curling them), the Sisley mascara holds my curled lashes the whole day!


----------

